#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  существование "внешнего"

## Сергей Хос

> И да, с существованием "внешнего" я разобралась. Не читтаматра, чай. )


Ну коли разобралась, тогда объясни мне, плз:
_Внешнее_ по определению - "то, источником чего не являются ни ум, ни ментальные факторы". То есть это своего рода "объективное" если в терминах зап. философии.
Итак, если внешнее имеет объективный, независимый от ума статус, то куда деваются видимости (ābhāsa, snang ba) по достижении полного пробуждения, состояния будды, для самого Будды? будь они независимы от его ума, они так и оставались бы для него неустранимыми "объективными видимостями", а как известно "будды не видят сансарных видимостей - "падающих волосков", но воспринимают лишь пустоту-пространство".

Куда же девается "внешнее" для будд, если оно не зависит от ума?

----------

Балдинг (16.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну коли разобралась, тогда объясни мне, плз:
> _Внешнее_ по определению - "то, источником проявления чего не являются ни ум, ни ментальные факторы". То есть это своего рода "объективное" если в терминах зап. философии.
> Итак, если внешнее имеет объективный, независимый от ума статус, то куда деваются видимости (ābhāsa, snang ba) по достижении полного пробуждения, состояния будды, для самого Будды? будь они независимы от его ума, они так и оставались бы для него неустранимыми "объективными видимостями", а как известно "будды не видят сансарных видимостей - "падающих волосков", но воспринимают лишь пустоту-пространство".
> 
> Куда же девается "внешнее" для будд, если оно не зависит от ума?


На этот вопрос неплохо ответил кхенпо (я сейчас с тобой пытаюсь перейти от гелугпинских объяснений к ньингмапинским)))). "Что такое деньги? С одной стороны - это бумажки, которые мы сами же и производим на печатных станках и т.п. А с другой стороны они не созданы нами, т.к. являются плодом кармы".  :Wink:

----------


## Фридегар

Не существует ничего "внешнего" самого по себе. Только в связи с восприятиями, которые потом то что восприняли осмысляются умом. Все остальное это nihil. Ничто. Потому, нет никакого независимого статуса. Потому, "внешнее" никуда не девается, оно по-просту не существует. Это старая истина

----------

Алексей Л (09.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не существует ничего "внешнего" самого по себе. Только в связи с восприятиями, которые потом то что восприняли осмысляются умом. Все остальное это nihil. Ничто. Потому, нет никакого независимого статуса. Потому, "внешнее" никуда не девается, оно по-просту не существует. Это старая истина


Вы сейчас только что озвучили позиции нигилизма, т.е. "ложные взгляды".

Вещи есть вне ума, но у нас есть склонность воспринимать их самосущими. Т.е. мы накладываем на них невозможный способ их бытия. Будды же не воспринимают ничего объективного, только пустоту от такого способа бытия. А как именно всё видится буддам, нам пока не понять).

----------

Mario (10.11.2015), Цэсом (08.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы сейчас только что озвучили позиции нигилизма, т.е. "ложные взгляды". Вещи есть вне ума, но у нас есть склонность воспринимать их самосущими.


приведите пример любой вещи, процесса, понятия или чего-то еще что существует вне ума. И вы убедитесь _при поиске_ такого примера в собственной ошибке

----------


## Монферран

Как же могут существовать вещи вне ума, если любое возникновение вещей проистекает из "психики": неведения, побуждений, сознания и т.д.?

Хотелось бы убедиться, что разногласия знатоков здесь не о самых основах буддизма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> приведите пример любой вещи, процесса, понятия или чего-то еще что существует вне ума. И вы убедитесь _при поиске_ такого примера в собственной ошибке


Представьте себе, что все вещи существуют только в вашем уме. Стол, стул, комп....) И будет ГЛЮК. 
В буддизме не зря делят мир на _сознание_ и _материю_. Или зря?

----------


## Фридегар

> Как же могут существовать вещи вне ума


не могут. Даже вне восприятий. Или, скорее прежде восприятий не могут. Это что касается новых вещей. Но есть, к примеру то, что "открыл" Кант, как нечто существующее изначально. "Вещь в себе", как он это называет. К этим вещам в себе он относил пространство, время, причинность, материю. То, что существует априори, то есть "до опыта". Или до восприятия и осмысления. Шопенгауэр это раскрыл более глубоко, но и он не опровергал, что может существовать что-то "само по себе". Тогда как буддизм говорит о перевоплощении. С точки зрения буддизма представления о пространстве, так и времени и причинности с материей существуют вследствие опыта бесчленных предыдущих существований. В разных формах. И эти представления постоянно усовершенствуются из жизни в жизнь.

Но чего-то "самого по себе" существовать не может. Хоть это и сложно принять как аксиому.

----------

Монферран (08.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Представьте себе, что все вещи существуют только в вашем уме. Стол, стул, комп....) И будет ГЛЮК.


почему? Они только там и существуют - как представления о стуле, столе и компе. "Глюк" - это неправильное представление об увиденном или услышанном. Воспринятом, короче. Или это внушение другой воли  




> В буддизме не зря делят мир на _сознание_ и _материю_. Или зря?


И то и другое - разные состояния материи. Насколько я знаю. Есть более грубое состояние, воспринимаемое внешними чувствами. И есть более тонкое. Это формы, которые с помощью воли строит ум. Или по западному - представления.

----------


## Нико

> почему? Они только там и существуют - как представления о стуле, столе и компе. "Глюк" - это неправильное представление об увиденном или услышанном. Воспринятом, короче. Или это внушение другой воли  
> 
> 
> 
> И то и другое - разные состояния материи. Насколько я знаю. Есть более грубое состояние, воспринимаемое внешними чувствами. И есть более тонкое. Это формы, которые с помощью воли строит ум. Или по западному - представления.


Приехали... Ум, оказывается, лишь очередное состояние *материи*.

И если форму с помощью воли строит ум, постройте прямо сейчас перед собой усилием воли более модный и дорогой ноутбук. Измените реальность!!!! Ну еще и неплохо было бы из алая-виджняны стопочку евро на столе материализовать).

----------

Mario (10.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Представьте себе, что все вещи существуют только в вашем уме. Стол, стул, комп....) И будет ГЛЮК.


Это в читтаматре "все вещи существуют только в вашем уме", да и то с оговорками.
А в маха-мадхьямаке линии шантаракшиты все видимости являются как проявления природы ума, как результат "кармического видения".
Разница в том, что в читтаматре видимости существуют в уме (citts, sems), а в маха-мадхьямаке они есть проявления действия "ментальных факторов" (caita, sems byung).

----------


## Нико

> Это в читтаматре "все вещи существуют только в вашем уме", да и то с оговорками.
> А в маха-мадхьямаке линии шантаракшиты все видимости являются как проявления природы ума, как результат "кармического видения".
> Разница в том, что в читтаматре видимости существуют в уме (citts, sems), а в маха-мадхьямаке они есть проявления действия "ментальных факторов" (caita, sems byung).


А про "основу" для действия ментальных факторов в маха-мадхьямаке ничего не говорится? Например, если взять 12-членную цепь взаимозависимого происхождения, то шестое звено - это соприкосновение. С чем? "Тихо сам с собою", или всё-таки с внешним миром?)))

----------

Mario (10.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддизме не зря делят мир на _сознание_ и _материю_. Или зря?


Что еще за "материя" в буддизме, помилуй! Розенберга не читала? )))
Рупа - это никакая не материя, хотя бы потому, что образы медитации или сновидений - тоже рупа. Равно как и авиджняпти.
Материя в Западном понимании в буддизме если и есть, то только у вайбхашиков. А все видимости - это никакая не материя.
Можно только спорить о наличии или отсутствии "внешнего" (определение я дал выше).

----------

Алексей Л (09.10.2015), Монферран (08.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А про "основу" для действия ментальных факторов в маха-мадхьямаке ничего не говорится? Например, если взять 12-членную цепь взаимозависимого происхождения, то шестое звено - это соприкосновение. С чем? "Тихо сам с собою", или всё-таки с внешним миром?)))


Из виджняны возникает нама-рупа, с ней и контакт. Что тут непонятного? )))))
Видимости - "квази-объективны", поэтому их и уподобляют миражу, иллюзии, эху и т.д.

----------

Aion (08.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Приехали... Ум, оказывается, лишь очередное состояние *материи*.


конечно. Есть физический мозг. И есть более тонкий, но тоже материальный




> И если форму с помощью воли строит ум, постройте прямо сейчас перед собой усилием воли более модный и дорогой ноутбук. Измените реальность!!!! Ну еще и неплохо было бы из алая-виджняны стопочку евро на столе материализовать).


Ну а что такое воображение. Это действительность? Это действительность, но только "тонкого" мира. Если усомниться в действительности того мира, то тогда надо прекратить вообще весь буддизм, потому что Будда если в него верить, находится именно там. Не тут

----------


## Фридегар

> Рупа - это никакая не материя, хотя бы потому, что образы медитации или сновидений - тоже рупа.


И они материальны. Или такие, которые могут быть восприняты. Если ударить кулаком в стену - это тоже восприятие. Только грубое. Чем отличается восприятие удара об стену от восприятия образов при медитации? - только качеством.

----------


## Нико

> Что еще за "материя" в буддизме, помилуй! Розенберга не читала? )))
> Рупа - это никакая не материя, хотя бы потому, что образы медитации или сновидений - тоже рупа. Равно как и авиджняпти.
> Материя в Западном понимании в буддизме если и есть, то только у вайбхашиков. А все видимости - это никакая не материя.
> Можно только спорить о наличии или отсутствии "внешнего" (определение я дал выше).


Ну ты и говоришь сейчас о "материи" в буддизме с т.зр. западного понимания))). Почему рупа не есть материя? Это материя, т.к. это не сознание. Если взять Трикаю, то там тоже во всех Трёх телах присутствует материя. ) Ригпа хоть и является сознанием, оно опирается на прану, которая материальна.  

А вот у телевизора нет сознания, поэтому мы ему и не сострадаем))). В буддийских мануалах нет наставлений о том, что надо сострадать телевизорам. Телевизоры не были раньше нашими матерями. Как и деньги. Это объекты восприятия, именно во внешнем мире (yul).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если ударить кулаком в стену


Хороший аргумент)))
Даже не знаю, что и сказать... с последователем наивного реализма вообще спорить очень трудно: даст в ухо, и весь разговор ))))

----------


## Фридегар

> А про "основу" для действия ментальных факторов в маха-мадхьямаке ничего не говорится? Например, если взять 12-членную цепь взаимозависимого происхождения, то шестое звено - это соприкосновение. С чем? "Тихо сам с собою", или всё-таки с внешним миром?)))


_спарша_ или соприкасание - это именно то, чего боится всякий буддист, называя это "контактом". То, что мешает, по его мнению, попасть в нирвану. Как мне кто-то сказал у вас тут. Или на соседнем форуме. Там, мол, в нирване, нет никаких соприкасаний. В чем есть доля истины, как по мне. Потому, что, как я слышал, там есть только ОДНО состояние сознания. Тогда как тут, вследствие соприкасаний их множество. Причем, вследствие одновременных соприкасаний с разными источниками раздражения возникает одновременно несколько состояний в сознании. Которые могут противоречить одно другому - отсюда нервозность и тягость

----------


## Фридегар

> Хороший аргумент)))
> Даже не знаю, что и сказать... с последователем наивного реализма вообще спорить очень трудно: даст в ухо, и весь разговор ))))


прочтите дальше

----------

Сергей Хос (08.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Основа для ярлыка тоже необъективна, да. Однако обнаружима при относительном анализе.


Но это не значит, что она существует как "внешнее". Тезис о существовании внешнего пока по-прежнему не обоснован.

Это наверное просто вера такая: одни верят в Бога, а другие - в существование "внешней относительно ума основы для обозначения", хотя никто не может объяснить, ни что это такое, ни откуда оно берется ))))

----------


## Нико

> и следовательно "вещь" имеет своим источником лишь ум, который ярлыки приписывает


Т.е. для тебя ум истинен? Вот и говорю, что с читтаматрой ты путаешь. И кхенпо правильно сегодня про это же и сказал).

----------


## Нико

> Но это не значит, что она существует как "внешнее". Тезис о существовании внешнего пока по-прежнему не обоснован.
> 
> Это наверное просто вера такая: одни верят в Бога, а другие - в существование "внешней относительно ума основы для обозначения", хотя никто не может объяснить, ни что это такое, ни откуда оно берется ))))


А третьи верят в "истинный ум". )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. для тебя ум истинен? Вот и говорю, что с читтаматрой ты путаешь. И кхенпо правильно сегодня про это же и сказал).


Ты поскольку сама не понимаешь различия между (1) *маха-мадхьямакой линии Шнатаракшиты* (что наверняка есть воззрение и твоего кенпо) и (2) *читтаматрой*, то в своем изложении ему ты и представила читтаматринское воззрение, приписав его мне. Вот и вся отгадка )))
А на самом деле, согласно Лонгченпе:

Неизменная природа ума (sems nyid)  — это конечная природа вещей (yongs grub, санскр. parinishpanna), дхармакая.
Однако, в силу цепляния [вызванного] неведением, [156] [возникает] навык  [восприятия] воображаемой природы , которая
Своей обманчивой видимостью  загрязняет относительную природу .
Двойственность проявлений объектов в [таких представлениях, как] «я сам» и «другое» —
Из всего этого самопроизвольно  возникают бескрайние страдания.

Постигнув неизменную природу ума
На пути медитативного освоения истинной конечной природы,
Обретешь правильное видение чистой относительной природы,
Сложив [тем самым] с себя ношу обители сансары.

То есть в линии лонгчен ньинтиг при изложении воззрения используют концепцию трисвабхавы и представление о том, что "изначальный ум" есть конечная природа вещей (yongs grub, санскр. parinishpanna), дхармакая.
Но это не читтаматра.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вот за такое могу пожаловаться модератору. Как и за аватар Ваш провокационный. Советую прислушаться...


Вы правы, извиняюсь за "звон" и переход на личность.

Аватар останется как есть, это не запрещно правилами форума, что касатся провокационности -тоже на вижу никакой провокации, вот если бы я поставил аватар Христа или Кришны то можно бы было говорить о провокации а пока все это на уровне ваших личных оценок и не иначе как желании докопаться до меня.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Всю тему не читал. Но чисто на вскидку - вопрос, что есть "материя"?


Материя это явление, там далее Хос привел хорошую цитату "Возникают явления, [видящиеся] истинными"
Материя это нечто что мы чувствуем осязаем и назвали материей по причине восприятия, как известно наша жизнь (или то что я называю бессмысленный сон страдающих глупцов) это бардо существования, тогда так же можно сказать что материя существует во сне (это бардо сна) ведь мы там тоже чувствуем и воспринимаем, изображение, звук, прикосновение, холод, тепло, полный набор, я даже занимался сексом и испытывал оргазм, по крайней мере человек без практики осознавания во сне воспринимает все вполне реально. Тогда то что во сне я тоже могу назвать материей. Тогда предлагаю назвать материей то что воспринимается органами чувств хотя и сами органы чувств -такая же фикция и сон тому простое доказательство. 

Поэтому первое
Внешнего не существует

Второе
Материя это воспринимаемые явления

Третье 
Явления уществуют неотрывно от ума

----------

АртёмМ (10.10.2015), Сергей Хос (10.10.2015), Серёжка (30.12.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Поэтому первое
> Внешнего не существует
> 
> Второе
> Материя это воспринимаемые явления
> 
> Третье 
> Явления уществуют неотрывно от ума


1. Сознание другого человека это внешний фактор по отношению к вашему телу, если мы можем взаимодействовать. Ну и следовательно внешний по отношению к вашему сознанию. И действительно - мы взаимодействуем сейчас на форуме, а тот текст, который я набираю создан мною. И вы не в состоянии управлять тем, как именно я буду набирать текст, потому что порядок его набора решается в моём сознании, а не в вашем. Вы же мой текст в дальнейшем воспринимаете и взаимодействуете с ним. Соответственно и в другую сторону.

2. Про материю сейчас рассуждать не охота. Поскольку не вполне уверен, что это такое.

3. Неотрывно от чьего именно ума они существуют? От моего или вашего? Те явления, которые существуют неотрывно от моего ума, могут существовать вполне отрывно от вашего ума.

----------


## Алексей Л

> 1. Сознание другого человека это внешний фактор по отношению к вашему телу, если мы можем взаимодействовать. Ну и следовательно внешний по отношению к вашему сознанию. И действительно - мы взаимодействуем сейчас на форуме, а тот текст, который я набираю создан мною. И вы не в состоянии управлять тем, как именно я буду набирать текст, потому что порядок его набора решается в моём сознании, а не в вашем. Вы же мой текст в дальнейшем воспринимаете и взаимодействуете с ним. Соответственно и в другую сторону.
> 
> 2. Про материю сейчас рассуждать не охота. Поскольку не вполне уверен, что это такое.
> 
> 3. Неотрывно от чьего именно ума они существуют? От моего или вашего? Те явления, которые существуют неотрывно от моего ума, могут существовать вполне отрывно от вашего ума.


Это потому что вы думаете что есть мое и есть ваше а на самом деле нет никаких живых существ и никогда не было, это иллюзия. И вообще как вам это объяснить если ваше миропонимание совершенно другое

----------

Серёжка (30.12.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну и чего. Органы восприятия и кирпич летящий в голову не регистрируют. Таких "чудес" вся окружающая реальность.


Нет, это немножко другой вид чуда  :Smilie: 
Радиоактивность не явление и не форма по выше процитированному Лонгченпе, 
с точки зрения человеческого туннеля реальности это не феномен, человек не может его наблюдать.

----------

Фил (10.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это немножко другой вид чуда 
> Радиоактивность не явление и не форма по выше процитированному Лонгченпе, 
> с точки зрения человеческого туннеля реальности это не феномен, человек не может его наблюдать.


Совершенно верно. Человек может наблюдать только ухудшение здоровья,  а причин этому может быть миллион. Медицина это искусство, а не наука.

----------


## Крымский

> Совершенно верно. Человек может наблюдать только ухудшение здоровья,  а причин этому может быть миллион. Медицина это искусство, а не наука.


Да, а вот для западной науки радиоактивность феномен и она успешно с ним работает, как с феноменом.
Потому что инструменты и методы у нее перебрались в 19-м веке за границы человеческого туннеля реальности.
С точки зрения буддийской философии это признаки активного взаимодействия с мирами полу-богов или богов, видимо  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (10.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да, а вот для западной науки радиоактивность феномен и она успешно с ним работает, как с феноменом.
> Потому что инструменты и методы у нее перебрались в 19-м веке за границы человеческого туннеля реальности.
> С точки зрения буддийской философии это признаки активного взаимодействия с мирами полу-богов или богов, видимо


Поэтому я еще раз скажу, что рассуждение о том, что феноменом не является тождественно рассуждению о сепульках.

----------


## Крымский

> Поэтому я еще раз скажу, что рассуждение о том, что феноменом не является тождественно рассуждению о сепульках.


Конечно, и поэтому их исключают(!) из обсуждений у буддистов, как ранее исключали и в античной философии.
Лонгченпа писал в феноменологическом ключе, надо понимать и принимать во внимания эти ограничения.
Он про материю физиков и "внешний мир" современной науки не писал, только про человеческий опыт.

----------

Фил (10.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нет, это немножко другой вид чуда 
> Радиоактивность не явление и не форма по выше процитированному Лонгченпе, 
> с точки зрения человеческого туннеля реальности это не феномен, человек не может его наблюдать.


Дозиметр это такой же прибор, как и человеческий глаз. Вполне человек может наблюдать. Иначе откуда вы о радиоактивности знаете? А оттуда, что она наблюдается человеком.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.10.2015), Фил (10.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Это потому что вы думаете что есть мое и есть ваше а на самом деле нет никаких живых существ и никогда не было, это иллюзия. И вообще как вам это объяснить если ваше миропонимание совершенно другое


Ну да, я так думаю. А вы хотите сказать, что наблюдаете иную картину?

----------

Нико (10.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

Даже если иллюзия, то я живу в иллюзии и называю её реальностью, а как вне иллюзии я представления не имею. Фактически я именно вижу что есть моё, а есть ваше. Наблюдаю естественно свою собственную картину мироздания. Но считаю, возможно наивно, что у других людей тоже присутствует своя картина мироздания. По крайней мере все взаимодействия указывают на то, что она есть.

----------


## Фил

> Даже если иллюзия, то я живу в иллюзии и называю её реальностью, а как вне иллюзии я представления не имею. Фактически я именно вижу что есть моё, а есть ваше. Наблюдаю естественно свою собственную картину мироздания. Но считаю, возможно наивно, что у других людей тоже присутствует своя картина мироздания. По крайней мере все взаимодействия указывают на то, что она есть.


 Нет даже никаких указателей на то, что другие люди обладают сознанием и это не роботы (солипсизм). Другое дело, что и такая точка зрения не обоснована.

----------


## Фил

> Дозиметр это такой же прибор, как и человеческий глаз. Вполне человек может наблюдать. Иначе откуда вы о радиоактивности знаете? А оттуда, что она наблюдается человеком.


да, какой бы чудесный прибор ни был, а наблюдает в конечном итоге человек. Иначе даже прибора бы не было. Или он есть, но мы о нем не знаем и его не видим. Средневековый ученый не увидел бы в дозиметре - дозиметр. В лучшем случае догадался бы, что это какой то инструмент.

----------

АртёмМ (10.10.2015), Сергей Хос (10.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нет даже никаких указателей на то, что другие люди обладают сознанием и это не роботы (солипсизм). Другое дело, что и такая точка зрения не обоснована.


Нет никаких указателей на то, что подобные роботы могут существовать. Но другие люди способны формулировать идеи, которые мне не известны и создавать вещи, которые я не умею создавать. Я лично умею формулировать и создавать только будучи в сознании.

Следовательно предположения о том, что другие люди могут формулировать идеи и создавать в бессознательном состоянии - не имеют под собой твёрдой почвы. А обратное как раз имеет. Поскольку это единственный известный мне вариант которым можно осуществлять перечисленные действия.

Вот если бы у меня был личный опыт творческого процесса в бессознательном состоянии, то я бы мог иметь и иную точку зрения.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну да, я так думаю. А вы хотите сказать, что наблюдаете иную картину?


Мало ли что я наблюдаю, мне кажется что маленькое Солнце вращается вокруг Замли

----------


## Фридегар

> Даже если иллюзия, то я живу в иллюзии и называю её реальностью


несомненно реальность. Самая высшая майя, которую успел воспринять или создать для себя человек - это и есть реальность для него. Другой нет. Но есть изначальное ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ для каждого процесса или вещи. Объекта. То представление, которое создали или инициировали для нас те, кто идет впереди. Будды, архаты и т.д. Дальше этого окончательного представления идти уже некуда - относительно именно этой конкретной вещи. Потому, майя - это многозначительность. Ряд значений или представлений о вещи или процессе. Можно идти к изначальному представлению, но можно и в обратную сторону. Но и то и другое несомненно реально потому, что вызывает разные ощущения ...

----------


## Фридегар

> Мало ли что я наблюдаю, мне кажется что маленькое Солнце вращается вокруг Замли


и если вы не знаете истину, то это реальность. И только узнавая истину, это становится майей

----------


## Алексей Л

> несомненно реальность. Самая высшая майя, которую успел воспринять или создать для себя человек - это и есть реальность для него. Другой нет. Но есть изначальное ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ для каждого процесса или вещи. Объекта. То представление, которое создали или инициировали для нас те, кто идет впереди. Будды, архаты и т.д. Дальше этого окончательного представления идти уже некуда - относительно именно этой конкретной вещи. Потому, майя - это многозначительность. Ряд значений или представлений о вещи или процессе. Можно идти к изначальному представлению, но можно и в обратную сторону. Но и то и другое несомненно реально потому, что вызывает разные ощущения ...


А то представление как устроена солнечная система создали ученые, или вы на своем опыте убедились? Расскажите какова ваша реальность тогда

----------


## Доня

> А кто это узнает? Существует оно или нет? 
> Внешним оно может быть только в присутствии ума.


Так я и говорю, что разговор бессмыслен априори!)) Тем умом, которым все тут рассуждають. этот вопрос не познать. хоть пляши.....

----------

Фил (10.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так я и говорю, что разговор бессмыслен априори!)) Тем умом, которым все тут рассуждають. этот вопрос не познать. хоть пляши.....


Точно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Нет никаких указателей на то, что подобные роботы могут существовать. Но другие люди способны формулировать идеи, которые мне не известны и создавать вещи, которые я не умею создавать. Я лично умею формулировать и создавать только будучи в сознании.
> 
> Следовательно предположения о том, что другие люди могут формулировать идеи и создавать в бессознательном состоянии - не имеют под собой твёрдой почвы. А обратное как раз имеет. Поскольку это единственный известный мне вариант которым можно осуществлять перечисленные действия.
> 
> Вот если бы у меня был личный опыт творческого процесса в бессознательном состоянии, то я бы мог иметь и иную точку зрения.


Мало в сети ботов, с которыми даже можно поговорить достаточно долго?
Они не творят, а комбинируют то что есть.
Это я к тому, что и одна и вторая точка зрения одинаково бессмысленны.

Вот например.
Все топ-менеджеры на отраслевых конференциях именно так и разговаривают  :Smilie: 
Все! Я не видел ни разу ни одного живого человека!!! (Может они конечно есть, где-то там..)

----------

Алексей Л (11.10.2015), Шавырин (11.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мало в сети ботов, с которыми даже можно поговорить достаточно долго?


А вы не бот?

----------

Алексей Л (11.10.2015), Фил (10.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вот например.
> Все топ-менеджеры на отраслевых конференциях именно так и разговаривают 
> Все! Я не видел ни разу ни одного живого человека!!! (Может они конечно есть, где-то там..)


Выводы не в пользу топ-менеджеров, вы сами понимаете, Фил  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (11.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты поскольку сама не понимаешь различия между (1) *маха-мадхьямакой линии Шнатаракшиты* (что наверняка есть воззрение и твоего кенпо) и (2) *читтаматрой*, то в своем изложении ему ты и представила читтаматринское воззрение, приписав его мне. Вот и вся отгадка )))
> А на самом деле, согласно Лонгченпе:
> 
> Неизменная природа ума (sems nyid)  — это конечная природа вещей (yongs grub, санскр. parinishpanna), дхармакая.
> Однако, в силу цепляния [вызванного] неведением, [156] [возникает] навык  [восприятия] воображаемой природы , которая
> Своей обманчивой видимостью  загрязняет относительную природу .
> Двойственность проявлений объектов в [таких представлениях, как] «я сам» и «другое» —
> Из всего этого самопроизвольно  возникают бескрайние страдания.
> 
> ...


А в приведённом отрывке- не написано- что: ".."изначальный ум" есть конечная природа вещей..". Там о тождестве "*природы* ума и вещей, и соответственно о беспрепятственном после познания этого- познании относительности.(Похоже, этот отрывок о "пустоте"- отсутсвия независимой вещи (или ума)- при поиске).

----------

АртёмМ (10.10.2015), Фил (11.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Дозиметр это такой же прибор, как и человеческий глаз.


Нет, конечно. Поинтересуйтесь устройством дозиметра, прямо в названии же намек  :Smilie: 




> Вполне человек может наблюдать.


Нет, не может. Потому что дозиметр это не глаз и радиацию он не показывает.




> Иначе откуда вы о радиоактивности знаете? А оттуда, что она наблюдается человеком.


Ну, расскажите, как вы радиацию наблюдаете, как она выглядит, например  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (10.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> да, какой бы чудесный прибор ни был, а наблюдает в конечном итоге человек. Иначе даже прибора бы не было. Или он есть, но мы о нем не знаем и его не видим. Средневековый ученый не увидел бы в дозиметре - дозиметр. В лучшем случае догадался бы, что это какой то инструмент.


Вот в дозиметр явление не наблюдается, например. Но информация человеку сообщается, да, которую он может воспринять.
Вне зависимости от того, воспринял он ее или нет, ему кирдык, который верно предскажет прибор.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну, расскажите, как вы радиацию наблюдаете, как она выглядит, например




Ну вот так к примеру.

----------

Фил (11.10.2015), Шавырин (11.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну вот так к примеру.


Т.е. пип-пип-пип из динамика и цифирки на экранчике у вас называется увидеть радиацию? 
Лонгченпа про такое как раз и писал!  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Т.е. пип-пип-пип из динамика и цифирки на экранчике у вас называется увидеть радиацию? 
> Лонгченпа про такое как раз и писал!


Ну так вас не смущает же(хотя может смущает) что вы электромагнитное излучение в определённом диапазоне наблюдаете как образы у себя в сознании.

Хотя по сути электромагнитное излучение это просто модель объясняющая наблюдаемые феномены, не более. Само по себе оно не регистрируется в его истинной природе и вполне может быть ошибочным умозаключением. Хотя модель рабочая, но ведь с тем же успехом можно применить и любую другую, удовлетворяющую запросам.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну так вас не смущает же(хотя может смущает) что вы электромагнитное излучение в определённом диапазоне наблюдаете как образы у себя в сознании.


Я лично не наблюдаю и вы не наблюдаете то же. Потому что Лонгченпа был прав, видимо, и современная наука его поддерживает в этом вопросе  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я лично не наблюдаю и вы не наблюдаете то же. Потому что Лонгченпа был прав, видимо, и современная наука его поддерживает в этом вопросе


Давайте конкретнее подойдём к вопросу. Электромагнитное излучение это слова для наименования модели взаимодействия, которое является моделью происходящего, а не самим происходящим. 

Попробую грубый пример, чтобы стало понятнее. Допустим я стою в поле и кидаю камень вверх. Он летит вверх, затем начинает падать. Это известное нам взаимодействие. Далее мы можем подумать - почему камень падает. Например предположить, что есть некая сила, которая притягивает его к Земле. И построить модель, которая будет в точности предсказывать траекторию полёта камня. Камень же может падать и по другим причинам - нам в точности не известно почему он падает, кроме того факта, что это происходит.

Но модель описывающая его траекторию может оказаться рабочей и применимой. Но ни в коем случае она не будет более чем моделью, описывающей наблюдаемый феномен, такой как траектория полёта камня.


Так вот. Действительно, радиоактивность в модели вселенной существует. Но фактически существуют только наблюдаемые процессы, которые описываются моделью, где есть радиоактивность.

----------


## Крымский

> Давайте конкретнее подойдём к вопросу. Электромагнитное излучение это слова для наименования модели взаимодействия, которое является моделью происходящего, а не самим происходящим.


Давайте. Мозг излучает в процессе своей деятельности, это следствие его работы, как и тепловое излучение  :Smilie: 
Электромагнитное излучение рецепторы глаза воспринять могут, но в образы оно в глазу не превращается.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Давайте. Мозг излучает в процессе своей деятельности, это следствие его работы, как и тепловое излучение 
> Электромагнитное излучение рецепторы глаза воспринять могут, но в образы оно в глазу не превращается.


Я имею ввиду что электромагнитное излучение это модель, объясняющая наблюдаемые феномены. Поскольку наука в основном работает только с моделями. Возможно даже в принципе, а не в основном. И в отрыве от наблюдаемых феноменов такую абстракцию как электромагнитное излучение не получить.

Поэтому само по себе(в отрыве от наблюдаемой реальности) электромагнитное излучение естественно это оксюморон. Но в модели описывающей вселенную и взаимодействия в ней оно существует. Но стоит понимать, что модель не является реальностью, а является моделью реальности. 

Реальность же - НАБЛЮДАЕТСЯ НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО.

А так называемые поиски "истины" не более чем поиски модели описывающей наблюдаемую реальность. И поскольку число моделей описывающих наблюдаемую реальность может быть равно бесконечности, то эти поиски в принципе не могут привести к определённому результату.

Поскольку для описания любой модели можно использовать другую модель. Что и наблюдается (привет Фил) в принципе сериальности вселенной.

----------

Фил (11.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Я имею ввиду что электромагнитное излучение это модель, объясняющая наблюдаемые феномены. Поскольку наука в основном работает только с моделями. Возможно даже в принципе, а не в основном. И в отрыве от наблюдаемых феноменов такую абстракцию как электромагнитное излучение не получить.


Тогда в чем вопрос? Лонгченпа говорит только о наблюдаемых феноменах, вы согласны? 
А современная наука вполне без феноменов отлично справляется - см. поиски бозона Хиггса, "черные дыры" и так далее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А в приведённом отрывке- не написано- что: ".."изначальный ум" есть конечная природа вещей..".


В каком отрывке? в синеньком? по-моему, там именно это и говорится

----------


## АртёмМ

> Тогда в чем вопрос? Лонгченпа говорит только о наблюдаемых феноменах, вы согласны? 
> А современная наука вполне без феноменов отлично справляется - см. поиски бозона Хиггса, "черные дыры" и так далее.


То что вы считаете "без феноменов" это углубление в модель описывающую наблюдаемые феномены. А углубление это может быть сколь угодно долгим, поскольку число моделей описывающих предыдущие модели равно бесконечности.

----------


## Крымский

> То что вы считаете "без феноменов" это углубление в модель описывающую наблюдаемые феномены. А углубление это может быть сколь угодно долгим, поскольку число моделей описывающих предыдущие модели равно бесконечности.


А вот и нет  :Smilie:  Это особенность западного научного подхода см. "предсказательная сила". 
Наука ищет предсказанные феномены, а буддизм только объясняет наблюдаемые.
Чувствуете разницу?

----------


## АртёмМ

> А вот и нет  Это особенность западного научного подхода см. "предсказательная сила". 
> Наука ищет предсказанные феномены, а буддизм только объясняет наблюдаемые.
> Чувствуете разницу?


Любой феномен с которым мы имеем дело - наблюдаемый так или иначе. На худой конец в собственном воображении.

Конкретнее сформулируйте - что вы хотите сказать. И второй пункт - сформулируйте пожалуйста к чему ведёте.

А то что точная модель описывающая известные взаимодействия способна предсказывать взаимодействия ещё не известные это мне и так прекрасно понятно. Выводится из принципа детерминизма. Однако стоит учитывать, что при определённых условиях детерминированные процессы могут приобретать хаотический характер и быть непредсказуемыми. Так называемый детерминированный хаос.

----------


## Дубинин

> В каком отрывке? в синеньком? по-моему, там именно это и говорится


Да нет-же, там о "природе" ума (не нахождении ума при абсолютном  анализе), это и есть природа всех вещей- там именно об этом. Иначе зачем весь длинный пассаж о познании после этого- относительного? (как можно познать относительное- не перестав искать "абсолютное"- т.к. его найти нельзя?)

----------


## Крымский

> Любой феномен с которым мы имеем дело - наблюдаемый так или иначе. На худой конец в собственном воображении.
> Конкретнее сформулируйте - что вы хотите сказать. И второй пункт - сформулируйте пожалуйста к чему ведёте.


Нет, радиоактивность даже в вашем воображении не наблюдается и модель её упрощенную, но адекватную, вы не построите, с чего я и начал.
Второй пункт ведет к созданию приборов и математических моделей, способных предсказать и обнаружить феномены.
Ничего подобного в буддизме нет, если я правильно понимаю, и пытаться притянуть воду науки к идеям Лонгченпа можно даже не пытаться.
Вода Лонгченпа это человеческое восприятие воды, но не вода химии или физики.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да нет-же, там о "природе" ума (не нахождении ума при абсолютном  анализе), это и есть природа всех вещей- там именно об этом. Иначе зачем весь длинный пассаж о познании после этого- относительного? (как можно познать относительное- не перестав искать "абсолютное"- т.к. его найти нельзя?)


Я не вижу там возможности такого понимания. В этом отрывке дается свойственное данной школе объяснение трисвабхавы:

В первом стихе сказано, что природа ума (cittata, sems nyid) = parinishpanna = дхармакая
А парикальпита возникает как результат загрязнения паратантры привычкой к двойственному восприятию, что ведет к страданию.
Это описание динамики входа в сансару.

Во втором стихе говорится о процессе выхода из нее. Поскольку это дзогчен, то начинают сразу с предельного, с конечной природы - с постижения sems nyid = parinishpanna = дхармакая. В результате и паратантра очищается.

В другом варианте толкования (в частности в гелуг))) будет говориться, что паринишпанна - это *просто отсутствие* парикальпиты в паратантре.
Но здесь - не так.
Кстати, любопытно, что у Васубандху в "Трисвабхаванирдеше" даны оба варианта ))))

----------

Дубинин (10.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нет, радиоактивность даже в вашем воображении не наблюдается и модель её упрощенную, но адекватную, вы не построите, с чего я и начал.


Размышляйте над тем, что кроется за словом радиоактивность. А далее в полученном определении разъясните для себя каждое слово - вот вам мой ответ и совет.

----------


## Крымский

> Размышляйте над тем, что кроется за словом радиоактивность. А далее в полученном определении разъясните для себя каждое слово - вот вам мой ответ и совет.


Мне не нужно, я это проделал заранее. Именно поэтому и уверен, что она не наблюдается и модель не построится  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Мне не нужно, я это проделал заранее. Именно поэтому и уверен, что она не наблюдается и модель не построится


Если уверены, зачем тогда доказываете это?

----------


## Фил

> Мне не нужно, я это проделал заранее. Именно поэтому и уверен, что она не наблюдается и модель не построится


тогда радиоактивности вообще нет, а есть цифры на ЖК-дисплее. Аналогично орнжевой и зеленой лампочке на тестере чатланов и пацаков на планете Кин-дза-дза.

----------


## Крымский

> тогда радиоактивности вообще нет ...


Как феномена человеческого восприятия нет, конечно, до уровней свечения Вавилова-Черенкова примерно.
А чуть дальше прямо внутри глаза начинают светиться жидкости.
Для науки же радиоактивность есть всегда и у всего, она замеряема выше уровня фона и изменяется в соответствии с предсказаниями.




> а есть цифры на ЖК-дисплее. Аналогично орнжевой и зеленой лампочке на тестере чатланов и пацаков на планете Кин-дза-дза.


"Ты что оранжевое от зеленого отличить не можешь, родной?" в ответ на вопрос, чем чатлане от пацаков отличаются, это оно, да.
Очевидно, что не отличаются для человека, но отличаются чем-то для прибора  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (11.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> А то представление как устроена солнечная система создали ученые, или вы на своем опыте убедились? Расскажите какова ваша реальность тогда


и ученые и собственный опыт.

----------


## Фридегар

> Реальность же - НАБЛЮДАЕТСЯ НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО.


А что такое реальность? Того, что наблюдается непосредственно явно мало, уже писал выше. Про стол, человека и собаку. Если зацепить стол, проходя мимо, то понимание того, что произошло у человека и собаки будет разным. Хотя и тот и другой увидят и почувствуют одно и то же. Но представление человека о столе совсем иное, чем у собаки. Потому ,что человек прошел множество состояний и форм, отделяющих его от собаки.

----------


## АртёмМ

> А что такое реальность? Того, что наблюдается непосредственно явно мало, уже писал выше. Про стол, человека и собаку. Если зацепить стол, проходя мимо, то понимание того, что произошло у человека и собаки будет разным. Хотя и тот и другой увидят и почувствуют одно и то же. Но представление человека о столе совсем иное, чем у собаки. Потому ,что человек прошел множество состояний и форм, отделяющих его от собаки.


Ну так модель для объяснения наблюдаемой реальности у человек и у собаки будет разной. Но модель это объяснение взаимодействий в реальности при помощи ума. Но наблюдаемая реальность от применения различных моделей, объясняющих её не изменится.

Допустим идёте по пустыне и видите мираж. Реален ли мираж? Да он реален - это реально существующий феномен. Другое дело что в разных моделях мираж может объясняться по разному.

----------

Фил (11.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну так модель для объяснения наблюдаемой реальности у человек и у собаки будет разной.


"Модель" - это и есть то, что в классической философии называется "представлением". То есть то, что позволяет вообще понять _что именно_ воздействует на восприятия. Без представления вообще нет ни понимания, ни сознания как такового. Если убрать представляющую способность останется только рефлекс на приятное и неприятное. Рефлекс боли или страдания. Как у амебы, которая уплывает из среды со слишком щелочной или солевой составляющей. И плывет туда, где чувствует, что ей более комфортно. Но почему она плывет туда или сюда, или куда бы она плыла в других условиях - это амеба еще должна накопить. В более высоких формах.  




> Но наблюдаемая реальность от применения различных моделей, объясняющих её не изменится.


Нет реальности самой по себе. Не существует. Не может такого быть. Даже возможность того или другого, что мол вот там-то или там-то может быть то или иное - даже это находится уже в сознании человека, как результат его предыдущих опытов.  




> Допустим идёте по пустыне и видите мираж. Реален ли мираж? Да он реален - это реально существующий феномен. Другое дело что в разных моделях мираж может объясняться по разному.


Мираж реален. И, с помощью ума можно понять, что на самом деле происходит. И это будет действительность.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Мираж реален. И, с помощью ума можно понять, что на самом деле происходит. И это будет действительность.


Действительность это мираж как раз в том случае. Можно узнать о его свойствах, взаимодействуя с ним. Все остальные поиски истины в данном контексте - работа с моделями, число которых может быть равно бесконечности.

----------


## АртёмМ

> "Модель" - это и есть то


Определение модели написано в википедии.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нет реальности самой по себе. Не существует. Не может такого быть. Даже возможность того или другого, что мол вот там-то или там-то может быть то или иное - даже это находится уже в сознании человека, как результат его предыдущих опытов.


Я про реальность саму по себе ничего не писал. А насчёт независимости реальности от моделей её описывающих - ради эксперимента примените различные модели к чему угодно и посмотрите - изменится ли описываемый ими предмет или явление.

----------


## Фридегар

Не спится. Еще раз, выше уже писал: представление о вещи или процессе первично. Понимаете не материальная вещь первична или процесс, но представление. На основе которого создается вещь или процесс. ... Есть мы. И есть те, что идут впереди нас (будды, архаты). И есть те, что идут за нами ("дикари"). Эволюционно есть те, что впереди и есть те, что сзади. Так вот, те, что идут впереди нас - они так или иначе творцы нашего сознания, так же как мы творцы сознания идущих за нами. 

Так вот, могут быть какие-угодно представления о предмете или вещи, это майя. Но все эти представления так или иначе сводятся к изначальному правильному представлению из которого вещь или процесс изначально проявились в физическом мире. И стали доступны для объективного восприятия.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Не спится. Еще раз, выше уже писал: представление о вещи или процессе первично. Понимаете не материальная вещь первична или процесс, но представление. На основе которого создается вещь или процесс. ... Есть мы. И есть те, что идут впереди нас (будды, архаты). И есть те, что идут за нами ("дикари"). Эволюционно есть те, что впереди и есть те, что сзади. Так вот, те, что идут впереди нас - они так или иначе творцы нашего сознания, так же как мы творцы сознания идущих за нами.


Не понимаю, я же не просветлённый, откуда мне это понимать? Я понимаю то что доступно моему пониманию, о том и пишу.

Так вот, я эксперимент предлагал - будет ли меняться из за изменения представления о предмете, форма предмета?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кто читает по-аглицки, интересная книжка встретилась по теме в свободном доступе.
   @*Нико*, скачай и почитай обязательно, тебя это порадует. Там все что ты пытаешься сказать, только очень культурно изложено, в логической перспективе и с примерами ))))

----------


## Нико

> Кто читает по-аглицки, интересная книжка встретилась по теме в свободном доступе.
>    @*Нико*, скачай и почитай обязательно, тебя это порадует. Там все что ты пытаешься сказать, только очень культурно изложено, в логической перспективе и с примерами ))))


Мне не до этого пока, я с ньингмапинцами-носителями о природе внешнего разговариваю... )

----------

Сергей Хос (12.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне не до этого пока, я с ньингмапинцами-носителями о природе внешнего разговариваю... )


Ну вот, опять я невпопад...
Эх, как всегда )))

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот, опять я невпопад...
> Эх, как всегда )))


Умом рождённое ВРЕМЯ замучило... Оно то маленькое бывает, то большое.... Наверное, от размеров ума зависит :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наверное, от размеров ума зависит


от ритма жизни

----------

Шавырин (12.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> будет ли меняться из за изменения представления о предмете, форма предмета?


Суть формы будет меняться. Я тоже выше говорил про стол, собаку и человека.
Человек и собака видят то же самое. Тот же предмет, но по-разному. И это примитивный пример.

----------


## Фридегар

... и представление о предмете или процессе, кстати - это только часть мира. Нужно не забывать еще и про основную часть - волю. Каждое живое существо воздействует на другое живое существо своей волей, стремясь убедить его в своих представлениях. Это в общем. ...

----------


## АртёмМ

> Суть формы будет меняться. Я тоже выше говорил про стол, собаку и человека.
> Человек и собака видят то же самое. Тот же предмет, но по-разному. И это примитивный пример.


Ну так это и есть заблуждения и обусловленности. А на деле стол просто стол. Совсем не сложно установить, что трактовок любого события можно сделать бесконечное кол-во. И истинным в этом свете выглядит только событие, которое трактуют. Истинным потому что оно происходит.

----------

Фил (12.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну так это и есть заблуждения и обусловленности. А на деле стол просто стол.


Ну, и что такое "стол", с вашей точки зрения? В двух словах. А потом попробуйте спросит это же самое у собаки. Она не ответит. Потому, что не может говорить и потому, что стол для неё просто предмет её хозяина. Без всяких абстрактных определений. Но, снова-таки это примитивный пример. Есть волевое действие еще. Связанное с представлением. Представление или смысл руководит действием всякого живого существа. Потому, стол это не просто стол, но предмет, созданный из представления и те, кто увидят это создание - должны понять это изначальное представление. 




> Совсем не сложно установить, что трактовок любого события можно сделать бесконечное кол-во.


Конечно можно  :Smilie:  Так и происходит. Но правильным может быть только одно направление. Понимания ряда факторов, которые породили это событие и участвовали в этом событии, если речь уже зашла о событиях. Это сложнее. В событии участвуют воли множеств существ. Которые руководствуются их мотивами и представлениями

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну, и что такое "стол", с вашей точки зрения? В двух словах. А потом попробуйте спросит это же самое у собаки. Она не ответит. Потому, что не может говорить и потому, что стол для неё просто предмет её хозяина. Без всяких абстрактных определений. Но, снова-таки это примитивный пример. Есть волевое действие еще. Связанное с представлением. Представление или смысл руководит действием всякого живого существа. Потому, стол это не просто стол, но предмет, созданный из представления и те, кто увидят это создание - должны понять это изначальное представление.


Стол это объект который воспринимается мной как стол.

----------

Нико (12.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Конечно можно  Так и происходит. Но правильным может быть только одно направление. Понимания ряда факторов, которые породили это событие и участвовали в этом событии, если речь уже зашла о событиях. Это сложнее. В событии участвуют воли множеств существ. Которые руководствуются их мотивами и представлениями


Как установили, что правильным может что-то одно?

----------


## Фридегар

> _Внешнее_ по определению - "то, источником чего не являются ни ум, ни ментальные факторы". То есть это своего рода "объективное" если в терминах зап. философии.
> Итак, если внешнее имеет объективный, независимый от ума статус, то куда деваются видимости (ābhāsa, snang ba) по достижении полного пробуждения, состояния будды, для самого Будды? будь они независимы от его ума, они так и оставались бы для него неустранимыми "объективными видимостями", а как известно "будды не видят сансарных видимостей - "падающих волосков", но воспринимают лишь пустоту-пространство".
> 
> Куда же девается "внешнее" для будд, если оно не зависит от ума?


Кстати, ответ на вопрос топикстартера этой темы припоминаю был на других ресурсах. Там цитировался фрагмент из Паринирваны Сутты, текст этого фрагмента, к сожалению найти в сети не получилось. Кроме как в этом виде. Тут Будда говорит: 




> «Вы полностью должны освободиться от всех преходящих субъектов, составляющих ваше тело, чтобы ваше тело стало непреходящим. Непреходящее никогда не смешивается с преходящим, хотя оба суть одно. Но только тогда, когда все внешние явления исчезли, остаётся тот единый принцип жизни, который существует независимо от всех внешних феноменов. Это огонь, который горит в вечном свете, когда горючее использовано и пламя погасло, потому что этот огонь ни в пламени, ни в горючем, ни внутри одного из этих двух, но над, под и везде.» (Паринирвана Сутра kwnen XXXIX).


Преходящие субъекты, есть возникающие самозарождающиеся желания или тришна в человеке. Субъективная жажда жизни, требующая удовлетворения при сочетании с внешними объектами на которые направлена эта жажда. Когда исчезает авидья или невежество относительно происхождения тришны - со временем исчезает и тришна. Тогда ... а вот что будет тогда и как тогда будет ощущаться это "всебщее единое", этого я пока не знаю. ... Потому, внешнее никуда не девается, но приобретает истинное значение. О чем мы тут говорили много раз, в разных вариантах

----------


## Ometoff

> Что же такое воля? - способность к сосредоточению для приложения к этому объекту сосредоточения своей энергии. В южной индусской браминской традиции это "шакти". У них там есть несколько видов шакти. От простой "иччха шакти" - воли в физических движениях (т.е. в основе любого движения лежит воля) и до "джана шакти", которая управляет умственными процессами. И другие виды у них есть. ... В северной традиции - это фохат. Про него говорят так: "Мысль - это всадник, а фохат - конь". В западной нашей традиции - это "святой дух" или "мышца господа". То, что в Исходе Господь проливал на бедного фараона через Моисея в виде жаб, тьмы и всякого такого ... много можно сказать, но лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз, как говорится, услышать, это уж как есть    
> 
> Артур Шопенгауэр этой теме жизнь посвятил. И главную свою книгу. Плод, так сказать, всей жизни


По буддизму я так понимаю воля, мотивация - это составная часть формирующих карму факторов, то есть то что относится к 4-й скандхе формирующие факторы.

----------

Фил (12.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По буддизму я так понимаю воля, мотивация - это составная часть формирующих карму факторов, то есть то что относится к 4-й скандхе формирующие факторы.


Это так, но:

То, что уравнивает все различия,
Называют «карма».
Однако, если бы карма действительно имела полную власть,
Не существовало бы саморожденной мудрости.

----------


## Нико

> Это так, но:
> 
> То, что уравнивает все различия,
> Называют «карма».
> Однако, если бы карма действительно имела полную власть,
> Не существовало бы саморожденной мудрости.


А вот, Хос, ты надысь сказал, что карма сильнее Шивалха Ринпоче... Он что, не носитель саморожденной мудрости?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он что, не носитель саморожденной мудрости?


Носитель, точно такой же, как ты и я.
Татхагата(гарбха) не приходит и не уходит, и в этом смысле подлинный Шивалха Ринпоче никогда не приезжал и не уезжал )))
Но его подобное иллюзии проявление временно возникло, а теперь удалилось. Согласно закону причинности.

----------


## Нико

> Носитель, точно такой же, как ты и я.
> Татхагата(гарбха) не приходит и не уходит, и в этом смысле подлинный Шивалха Ринпоче никогда не приезжал и не уезжал )))
> Но его подобное иллюзии проявление временно возникло, а теперь удалилось. Согласно закону причинности.


А что, приезжал и уезжал фальшивый?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что, приезжал и уезжал фальшивый?


Тело, в котором ты сейчас находишься, "подобно иллюзии". Разве оно фальшивое?

----------


## Нико

> Тело, в котором ты сейчас находишься, "подобно иллюзии". Разве оно фальшивое?


А "саморождённое осознавание" ровно такое же ведь).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Носитель, точно такой же, как ты и я.
> Татхагата(гарбха) не приходит и не уходит, и в этом смысле подлинный Шивалха Ринпоче никогда не приезжал и не уезжал )))
> Но его подобное иллюзии проявление временно возникло, а теперь удалилось. Согласно закону причинности.


Образчик псевдобуддийского троллинга, однако.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет даже никаких указателей на то, что другие люди обладают сознанием и это не роботы (солипсизм). Другое дело, что и такая точка зрения не обоснована.


Никаких, абсолютно! можно думать хоть так, хоть иначе, и ничего от этого не изменится. А можно и не думать. Так даже лучше: экономится глюкоза.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А "саморождённое осознавание" ровно такое же ведь).


нет, поскольку оно не имеет причин своего возникновения (потому и называется "саморожденное).

----------


## Нико

> нет, поскольку оно не имеет причин своего возникновения (потому и называется "саморожденное).


Ну и что что не имеет причин? Вспомни "пустоту пустоты")))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну и что что не имеет причин?


То, что тело имеет причины своего возникновения.

----------


## Нико

> То, что тело имеет причины своего возникновения.


Ты ж понимаешь, что "причинно-обусловленное" и "необусловленное" в равной степени пусты?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты ж понимаешь, что "причинно-обусловленное" и "необусловленное" в равной степени пусты?)


И тем не менее, когда в сутре говорится "Татхагата не приходит и не уходит" речь идет не о том, что известно как его обусловленное, рожденное тело, но именно о необусловленном, нерожденном. Иначе возникнут противоречия.
Поэтому различие имеется. )))

----------


## Нико

> И тем не менее, когда в сутре говорится "Татхагата не приходит и не уходит" речь идет не о том, что известно как его обусловленное, рожденное тело, но именно о необусловленном, нерожденном. Иначе возникнут противоречия.
> Поэтому различие имеется. )))


Объясни различие такое).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясни различие такое).


А что именно тебе непонятно?
Про обусловленное, рожденное тело Будды говорят: "Будда пришел туда-то".
Про необусловленное, нерожденное, он сам говорит в Ваджраччхедике:
Субхути, если кто-нибудь скажет так: «Татхагата уходит или приходит или сидит или лежит», он не понимает, Субхути, смысл сказанного мною. Почему так? Татхагата, Субхути, никуда не ушел и ниоткуда не пришел».
Разве различие не очевидно?

----------


## Нико

> А что именно тебе непонятно?
> Про обусловленное, рожденное тело Будды говорят: "Будда пришел туда-то".
> Про необусловленное, нерожденное, он сам говорит в Ваджраччхедике:
> Субхути, если кто-нибудь скажет так: «Татхагата уходит или приходит или сидит или лежит», он не понимает, Субхути, смысл сказанного мною. Почему так? Татхагата, Субхути, никуда не ушел и ниоткуда не пришел».
> Разве различие не очевидно?


Пустота ума никуда не приходит и не уходит. Единственное различие.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота ума никуда не приходит и не уходит. Единственное различие.


Пустота - лишь один из аспектов изначального ума, саморожденной мудрости (rang byung ye shes, саямбху джняна).
Есть еще ясность и осознавание. Которых нет у рожденного, обусловленного тела.
Так что различие существенное.

А то ведь эдак на основании того, что "природа всех дхарм - пустота" можно было бы сделать нелепый вывод о тождественности тебя и какой-нибудь тумбочки.
Но мы ведь такой вывод делать не станем, правда? ))))

----------


## Нико

> Пустота - лишь один из аспектов изначального ума, саморожденной мудрости (rang byung ye shes, саямбху джняна).
> Есть еще ясность и осознавание. Которых нет у рожденного, обусловленного тела.
> Так что различие существенное.
> 
> А то ведь эдак на основании того, что "природа всех дхарм - пустота" можно было бы сделать нелепый вывод о тождественности тебя и какой-нибудь тумбочки.
> Но мы ведь такой вывод делать не станем, правда? ))))


Ничего ты не понял про пустоту :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Kiss:

----------

Алексей А (20.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничего ты не понял про пустоту


пустые твои слова )))

----------

Нико (13.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тело, в котором ты сейчас находишься, "подобно иллюзии". Разве оно фальшивое?


"Всё фигня, кроме атмана"

----------

Нико (13.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> По буддизму я так понимаю воля, мотивация - это составная часть формирующих карму факторов, то есть то что относится к 4-й скандхе формирующие факторы.


Воля и мотивация - это разные вещи. Мотив - то, что активирует желание. Индивидуальная воля может либо принять - то есть последовать этому желанию, либо отвергнуть его. Мы не позволяем себе следовать всем тем желаниям, которые активируют внешние мотивы. Даже внутренние воспоминания о некогда воспринятых внешних мотивах могут быть мотивом для настоящего момента. Вспомнил, как вкусно было съесть что-нибудь определенное - вот и мотив, активирующий желание. Но именно воля принимает окончательное решение - последовать ли желанию или нет.   

Но вы правы в том, что как воля так и мотивация формируют карму. Вы так же правы в том, что санскары, это во многом синоним кармы. С определенной точки зрения

----------


## Фил

> Термин "анатта" имеет разные значения в наших школах. В махаяне "анатман" означает отсутствие я. В тхераваде термин "анатта" означает просто "не-я". В тхераваде не делается такого радикального заявления, что я не существует. Но и не утверждается его наличие. Оговаривается, что все пять скандх не есть я, карма не есть я, тело не есть я и т.д.


Я не знаю, где в махаяне делаются такие радикальные утверждения.
Я знаком только с философией махаяны в лице Нагарджуны, Цонкапы, Чандракирти - там таких утверждений не делается.
А ведется полемика, с теми, кто утверждает, что я-есть, потому что "я" именно не обнаруживается и непонятно, о чем вообще идет речь.
Я не вижу отличий от тхеравады в данном вопросе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2015), Нико (13.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Приведу два сообщения одного тхеравадина (с небольшим, незначительным мои редактированием):
> 
> Во времена Будды, ещё не существовало концепции атмана, как тождество Брахману, поэтому Будда никак не мог критиковать это. Атта (атман) это просто ощущение "я", самости, себя, - как отдельной от остальной реальности сущности. Самое "простонародное" отождествление себя с каким-либо биологическим или психическим объектом, некоторые люди отождествляют себя со своим телом, другие с сознанием, третьи с мыслями и т.д. Доктрина "анатты", просто прекращает это отождествление. Анатта переродится как "не-я", т.е. грубо говоря это разотождествление, прекращение навешивания ярлыка "я" на какой-либо объект или процесс: я - не тело, я - не ощущения и восприятие, не когнитивные процессы, не ментальные процессы (мысли, чувства, воображение и т.д.), я - не сознание, я - не карма. Но значит ли это, что нет вообще никакого онтологического "я"? Будде задавали подобные вопросы, но он их игнорировал, так как воззрения "я есть" и "я нет", оба будут ошибочными, а любые размышления на эту тему Будда называл "диттхи" - бесполезным мудрованием, которое лишь смущает человека а не приближает к истине. Поэтому, если говорить об онтологическом я, то Будда не отрицал его существование, но и не подтверждал. Он лишь пытался научить людей разотождествляться с тем, что не является мной\нами\я\самостью, и как завершение этого процесса - перестать все разделять на себя и других, я и не-я, мое и чужое, перестав вообще думать о подобных вещах.
> 
> Термин "анатта" имеет разные значения в наших школах. В махаяне "анатман" означает отсутствие я. В тхераваде термин "анатта" означает просто "не-я". В тхераваде не делается такого радикального заявления, что я не существует. Но и не утверждается его наличие. Оговаривается, что все пять скандх не есть я, карма не есть я, тело не есть я и т.д.
> 
> Вот тоже краткие, но ёмкие пояснения о пустоте и "я" от Пламена Градинарова и Ассаджи:
> 
> http://portal.facets.ru/modules.php?...article&sid=21


имхо: очень верное вывод, о том что для понимания сутт\сутр, шастр и даже более поздних трактатов - современное мировоззрение не очень то и подходит. Надо всегда стараться учитывать место, время и обстоятельства. То есть в данном случае учитывать и мировоззрение той эпохи, когда было произнесено Слово Будды и когда был написан тот или иной комментарий.

Но следующий абзац у Вашего источника, о Махаяне, противоречит предыдущему выводу ) это уже ассамма-диттхи )


(п.с.  "диттхи" - бесполезным мудрованием(с). - Так наверно не стоит писать. Ведь напр. самма-диттхи, это начало Восьмеричного Пути. Ошибочные взгляды на _эго_ будет - саккАйа-диттхи. 
Диттхи это - взгляд\воззрение\понимание : )

----------

Фил (13.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не знаю, где в махаяне делаются такие радикальные утверждения.


Нигде )

----------

Нико (13.10.2015), Фил (13.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть ещё мичча-диттхи - ложные взгляды, возможно этот вид взглядов имел в виду тот человек.


Про слово диттхи(взгляд) это уже после постскриптума у меня,не само сообщение.
Мне тоже надо было написать не ассама, а мичча : )

----------

Фил (13.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не знаю, где в махаяне делаются такие радикальные утверждения.
> Я знаком только с философией махаяны в лице Нагарджуны, Цонкапы, Чандракирти - там таких утверждений не делается.
> А ведется полемика, с теми, кто утверждает, что я-есть, потому что "я" именно не обнаруживается и непонятно, о чем вообще идет речь.
> Я не вижу отличий от тхеравады в данном вопросе.


В магнум опусе Цонкапы повторяется, что нет "самосущего я", а "зависимое я" таки обнаруживается, как и все "относительное сущее" вроде стула.

----------

Нико (13.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В магнум опусе Цонкапы повторяется, что нет "самосущего я", а "зависимое я" таки обнаруживается, как и все "относительное сущее" вроде стула.


Согласен.
Я об этом и говорю.

----------


## Нико

> Нигде )


Нужно не путать отсутствие атмана (хинаянские школы) с отсутствием самосущего "я" (прасангика). Там в промежутке ещё ряд "отсуствий" имеется,конечно. Например, в сватантрике прасангике "я" тоже лишено истинного бытия, но не "самобытия". Это всё разные термины. Однако в прасангике все эти разные термины приравниваются к не-свабхаве. При этом ни одна из будд. школ не говорит, что "я" вообще нет).

----------

Фил (13.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нужно не путать отсутствие атмана (хинаянские школы) с отсутствием самосущего "я" (прасангика). Там в промежутке ещё ряд "отсуствий" имеется,конечно. Например, в сватантрике прасангике "я" тоже лишено истинного бытия, но не "самобытия". Это всё разные термины. Однако в прасангике все эти разные термины приравниваются к не-свабхаве. При этом ни одна из будд. школ не говорит, что "я" вообще нет).


И я ж о том:  утверждение  что "я" вообще, ни каким образом, нет - крайность )


В чём разница между атманом и самосущим"я" ?
(и если можно термин, который переводится на русский язык как - самосущее"я" )

----------

Нико (13.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И я ж о том:  утверждение  что "я" вообще, ни каким образом, нет - крайность )
> 
> 
> В чём разница между атманом и самосущим"я" ?
> (и если можно термин, который переводится на русский язык как - самосущее"я" )


Ой, я не сильна в тиб. правописании....))) В словари лезть некогда.... Простите. "ранг щинг ги друпеи даг".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну коли разобралась, тогда объясни мне, плз:
> _Внешнее_ по определению - "то, источником чего не являются ни ум, ни ментальные факторы".


Конечно, если бы ум был источником, внешнее должно быть в нем, но в таком случае оно было бы внутренним.



> То есть это своего рода "объективное" если в терминах зап. философии.


Не знаю насчет западных философий, но с точки зрения просто разумного это невозможно. Нельзя утверждать внешнее, по отношению к уму, в отсутствии ума. Если убрать ум, внешнее по отношению к нему, исчезнет. Как вы его определите как внешнее? По отношения к чему, к отсутствию ума?



> Итак, если внешнее имеет объективный, независимый от ума статус, то куда деваются видимости (ābhāsa, snang ba) по достижении полного пробуждения, состояния будды, для самого Будды? будь они независимы от его ума, они так и оставались бы для него неустранимыми "объективными видимостями", а как известно "будды не видят сансарных видимостей - "падающих волосков", но воспринимают лишь пустоту-пространство".


Внешнее не имеет объективного независимого от ума статуса. Никуда видимости не деваются, достигшие пробуждения перестают видеть, как объективное то, что на самом деле возникает зависимо и начинают видеть зависимое возникновение, возникшего зависимо, т.е. видеть пустоту.
«…Разумные поймите пустота это не функционирующее ничто. Пустота это зависимое возникновение…»
«Кто видит зависимое возникновение тот видит дхарму, кто видит дхарму тот видит меня»



> Куда же девается "внешнее" для будд, если оно не зависит от ума?


Никуда внешнее, независимое от ума ни девается, потому как его просто нет, но вот неведение, относительно того что оно существует, с просветлением исчезает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2015), Нико (13.10.2015), Фил (13.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Никуда внешнее, независимое от ума ни девается, потому как его просто нет, но вот неведение, относительно того что оно существует, с просветлением исчезает.


Со всем почти согласна, но вот "его просто нет"???) Тут затык происходит. Ибо после нашей смерти, да и когда мы просто спим, кто-то же воспринимает "внешнее". Или тут апять читтаматра всплыват с алая-виджняной?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2015), Солонго (13.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> после нашей смерти, да и когда мы просто спим, кто-то же воспринимает "внешнее".


Это рассуждение не обосновывает независимости "внешнего" от ума. Пока есть карма, есть и сансарные видимости - свои ли, чужие ли.
Но ты ничего не можешь знать о чужом восприятии (можешь лишь предполагать по аналогии со своим), поэтому для тебя лично, в достоверности твоего опыта, с отключением сознания мир исчезает.
Остальное - спекуляции.

----------


## Монферран

> Со всем почти согласна, но вот "его просто нет"???) Тут затык происходит. Ибо после нашей смерти, да и когда мы просто спим, кто-то же воспринимает "внешнее". Или тут апять читтаматра всплыват с алая-виджняной?


По этому поводу мне встречалось мнение на этом форуме: "я", "мы", "они" и пр. - это далеко не все, что представляет из себя ум. Т.е. в отсутствии этих произведенных однажды идей нет и вопроса о том, _кто_ воспринимает. Природа ума, по большому счету, не нуждается ни в каком обладателе.

Это не мое мнение, сам я привязан к идеалам реализма  :Smilie:  но в этом что-то есть...

----------


## Нико

> Это рассуждение не обосновывает независимости "внешнего" от ума. Пока есть карма, есть и сансарные видимости - свои ли, чужие ли.
> Но ты ничего не можешь знать о чужом восприятии (можешь лишь предполагать по аналогии со своим), поэтому для тебя лично, в достоверности твоего опыта, с отключением сознания мир исчезает.
> Остальное - спекуляции.


А почему тогда умершие в бардо продолжают видеть наши видимости? Ведь у них-то уже грубый ум отключился...

----------


## Нико

> Разве мертвые могут нас видеть? хм... нас еще найти надо...)


Конешна могут!!!! Это мы не можем видеть их, разве что во сне.

----------

Солонго (13.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему тогда умершие в бардо продолжают видеть наши видимости? Ведь у них-то уже грубый ум отключился...


Трудно сказать. Возможно, тонкое тело связано с кармой и несет в себе остаточное действие индрий. Это же не долго продолжается, оно растворяется довольно быстро.

----------


## Нико

> Трудно сказать. Возможно, тонкое тело связано с кармой и несет в себе остаточное действие индрий. Это же не долго продолжается, оно растворяется довольно быстро.


Ну от 21 дня по 49-й. И там, конечно, есть тонкое тело, в бардо т.е. И умственные способности возрастают в 9 раз. Появляется ясновидение (временно) и пр. И они нас видят, не только нас, но и предметы, например, в квартире, где они умерли. И причём не статично, т.е. они видят перестановку мебели в квартире после их смерти и т.п.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Может быть, не все так однозначно. Я недавно читал книги М. Радуги, в частности, опыты как он называет "Фазы" его и многих практиков.
> Это определенные упражнения, позволяющие осознать себя в сновидениях. И там, есть эти опыты встреч и общения с умершими. Совершенно реальные и даже сверхреальные. Так они склоняются к версии, что большинство умерших - проекции собственного сознания.
> Может быть на буддийском форуме это не источник информации, но почему бы не предположить и такое?
> Все же, когда мы спим, мы живем в каих-то сновидческих мирах и понятия не имеем, где искать наш настоящий мир. Все совершенно одинаково и правдоподобно.
> Буддизм утверждает, что умершие могут видеть нас. А нас ли они видят на самом деле?
> Запутался, в общем.


Не путайтесь, они нас видят. )))

----------

Шавырин (14.10.2015)

----------


## Солонго

> Не путайтесь, они нас видят. )))


Хорошая новость. Да и в любом случае, рано или поздно сами это узнаем )

----------


## Нико

> Хорошая новость. Да и в любом случае, рано или поздно сами это узнаем )


Ну да, только потом забудете успешно))))))).

----------

Солонго (13.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну от 21 дня по 49-й. И там, конечно, есть тонкое тело, в бардо т.е. И умственные способности возрастают в 9 раз. Появляется ясновидение (временно) и пр. И они нас видят, не только нас, но и предметы, например, в квартире, где они умерли. И причём не статично, т.е. они видят перестановку мебели в квартире после их смерти и т.п.


Если появляется ясновидение (временно), то, возможно, это "видение чужими глазами". Или так, как даже живые "видят" в "теле сновидения".

----------


## Нико

> Если появляется ясновидение (временно), то, возможно, это "видение чужими глазами". Или так, как даже живые "видят" в "теле сновидения".


Я тут без комментов, как они там всё видят)))))).

----------


## Нико

> Нико, можно к Вам один вопрос?
> Многие люди умирают мгновенно и внезапно. Это так и называется - внезапная смерть. Может ли быть так, что человек еще жив, но уже формируются условия для его нового рождения. Т.е. человек занимается своими делами, а в соседнем доме начались игры супругов...
> Такая вот взаимосвязанная кармическая цепочка. Дни бардо, как я слышал, имеют скорее относительную (медитативную) длительность, чем календарный период.
> Заранее извиняюсь за глупый вопрос, но вот озадачился о взаимосвязи всего и всех...
> 
> Тем более, рассказывают, что некоторые перед смертью видят свое будущее рождение. Значит, уже есть связь будущих родителей? И они как-то связаны с умирающим?


Да, могут быть знаки будущего перерождения ещё незадолго до смерти. И это обусловлено кармой, хотя и не полностью.... Например, несмотря на все знаки вы за несколько минут до смерти можете успешно сделать пхову и ваше сознание перенесётся в Девачен вместо, скажем, ада.... Это бывает.

----------

Солонго (13.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, могут быть знаки будущего перерождения ещё незадолго до смерти. И это обусловлено кармой, хотя и не полностью.... Например, несмотря на все знаки вы за несколько минут до смерти можете успешно сделать пхову и ваше сознание перенесётся в Девачен вместо, скажем, ада.... Это бывает.


Ты эта..поточнее будь. Успешная пхова за несколько минут до смерти, есть "убийство божества" (ну или в лучшем случае- самоубийство). Не даром знаки умирания изучают..- дабы не прослабить- и хик и пэ в нужную секунду- пукнуть!

----------


## Солонго

Бесконечность взаимосвязей и вероятностей кармического результата. Спасибо!

----------


## Нико

> Ты эта..поточнее будь. Успешная пхова за несколько минут до смерти, есть "убийство божества" (ну или в лучшем случае- самоубийство). Не даром знаки умирания изучают..- дабы не прослабить- и хик и пэ в нужную секунду- пукнуть!


Ну да, знаки умирания там всякие поизучать).... Не мешало б.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничего ты не понял про пустоту


Пустота – это избавление от всех воззрений. А для кого пустота является воззрением, тот не достигнет реализации. Таково учение всех Победитлей.
Нагарджуна. ММК XIII, 8

----------

Алик (14.10.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Со всем почти согласна, но вот "его просто нет"???) Тут затык происходит. Ибо после нашей смерти, да и когда мы просто спим, кто-то же воспринимает "внешнее". Или тут апять читтаматра всплыват с алая-виджняной?


Не "внешнее", но "внешнее независимое от ума".

----------


## Фридегар

> Пустота – это избавление от всех воззрений


но не от _состояний_. Что есть либо радость, либо страдание

----------


## Алик

> но не от _состояний_. Что есть либо радость, либо страдание


Так, когда нет никаких воззрений, то и страдать некому. Страдания рождаются в результате привязанности к себе любимому, когда испаряется эго, кто будет страдать? Тело не страдает, оно просто  такое, каким уродилось (то тут болит, то там болит - ну так на то оно и тело).

----------

Монферран (14.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Так, когда нет никаких воззрений, то и страдать некому. Страдания рождаются в результате привязанности к себе любимому, когда испаряется эго, кто будет страдать? Тело не страдает, оно просто  такое, каким уродилось (то тут болит, то там болит - ну так на то оно и тело).


Алик, откуда эго возникает? Кто допустил условия для его возникновения (возникновение эго как-то может не произойти?)? Что такое эго?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Алик, откуда эго возникает? Кто допустил условия для его возникновения (возникновение эго как-то может не произойти?)? Что такое эго?


Эго, т.е. цепляние за самосущее "я", возникает из-за неведения. Это безначально, так же, как и сознание. Никто не "допускал").

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2015), Монферран (14.10.2015), Фил (14.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эго, т.е. цепляние за самосущее "я", возникает из-за неведения.


А если без цепляния? ))

----------


## Нико

> А если без цепляния? ))


Тогда будет лишь видимость самосущего "я"...

----------

Сергей Хос (14.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

Цепляние - это что-то одно за что-то еще другое цепляется?

----------


## Нико

> Цепляние - это что-то одно за что-то еще другое цепляется?


Под "цеплянием" тут имеется в виду сильная вера в то, что эта видимость - истинна. Ум цепляется за видимость. Примерно так...

----------

Монферран (14.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Под "цеплянием" тут имеется в виду сильная вера в то, что эта видимость - истинна. Ум цепляется за видимость. Примерно так...


Зачем ему это надо, непонятно. Он же без этого не страдает...

----------


## Нико

> Зачем ему это надо, непонятно. Он же без этого не страдает...


 :EEK!:  Что значит, "зачем ему надо"? Неведение ж!)))

----------

Монферран (14.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Что значит, "зачем ему надо"? Неведение ж!)))


Вот, допустим, не сообщили нам догму/лемму о том, что за неведением следует цепляние.
Каким образом можно прийти к такому выводу? Чтобы это было практически употребимым?

----------


## Нико

> Вот, допустим, не сообщили нам догму/лемму о том, что за неведением следует цепляние.
> Каким образом можно прийти к такому выводу? Чтобы это было практически употребимым?


Мы приходим к такому выводу, потому что Будда учил о Четырёх благородных истинах и 12-ти членной цепи зависимого происхождения. И делаем это для того, чтобы избавиться от этого... А не просто "знать").

----------

Монферран (14.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Мы приходим к такому выводу, потому что Будда учил о Четырёх благородных истинах и 12-ти членной цепи зависимого происхождения. И делаем это для того, чтобы избавиться от этого... А не просто "знать").


Все-таки есть разница между пониманием решения задачи и переписыванием готового решения. Пусть "задача" и решена столетия тому назад.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда будет лишь видимость самосущего "я"...


Конечно, когда есть грахья-грахака, все - видимость. Это тривиально, не стоило бы и обсуждать.

----------


## Фил

> Зачем ему это надо, непонятно. Он же без этого не страдает...


Приспособление к окружающей среде обитания. Без эго у животного "человек" нет шансов на выживание. Ну вот вместе с эго еще куча всякой фигни. Когда забывают, что эго, ум - это инструмент, типа каменного топора и огня в очаге.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2015), Монферран (14.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Все-таки есть разница между пониманием решения задачи и переписыванием готового решения. Пусть "задача" и решена столетия тому назад.


Разница есть между пониманием и решением. Понимать можно хоть 100 раз, но надо 1 раз решить. Если все понятно несложно решить 1 раз, не так ли?  :Smilie:  иначе это "теоретик кунфу"!

----------

Монферран (14.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Приспособление к окружающей среде обитания. Без эго у животного "человек" нет шансов на выживание. Ну вот вместе с эго еще куча всякой фигни. Когда забывают, что эго, ум - это инструмент, типа каменного топора и огня в очаге.


Без эго нет не только шансов на выживание, но и на возникновение "человека", того, что эго обозначает как "человек".





> Разница есть между пониманием и решением. Понимать можно хоть 100 раз, но надо 1 раз решить. Если все понятно несложно решить 1 раз, не так ли?  иначе это "теоретик кунфу"!


Эта разница тоже имеет место, но не о ней шла речь в диалоге с Нико.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Без эго нет не только шансов на выживание, но и на возникновение "человека", того, что эго обозначает как "человек".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Эта разница тоже имеет место, но не о ней шла речь в диалоге с Нико.


Вы спрашивали "зачем ему это надо" - для изменения среды обитания. 
Можем ли мы сами придти к таки выводам о цеплянии?
Да, я сам пришел к таким выводам анализируя политику и этику.

Очень конечно корявым. У Будды методология лучше.

----------

Монферран (14.10.2015), Нико (14.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Все-таки есть разница между пониманием решения задачи и переписыванием готового решения. Пусть "задача" и решена столетия тому назад.


Когда мы учимся в школе, общеобразовательной, например, мы тоже "переписываем готовые решения". И что имеем в итоге? Среднее образование... А в универах имеем в итоге высшее... Это то же самое примерно.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Алик, откуда эго возникает? Кто допустил условия для его возникновения (возникновение эго как-то может не произойти?)? Что такое эго?


Так понимаю, что эго появляется от неправильного  воспитания. На интуитивном уровне восприятия реальности эго уже нет, но при этом и тело , и рассудок безошибочно (т.к. некому уже ошибаться) ) действуют в единственно верном направлении, которым является деятельная помощь миру , от которого на этом уровне человек себя уже не отделяет. 
Если бы детей с рождения учили, что рассудок - это только  инструмент ( как рука или нога), и им нужно пользоваться только как инструментом, то эго не смогло бы появиться в принципе. Ведь эго - это производная рассудочной деятельности ( я, мне , моё).

----------

Альбина (14.10.2015), Монферран (15.10.2015), Фил (14.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так понимаю, что эго появляется от неправильного  воспитания. На интуитивном уровне восприятия реальности эго уже нет, но при этом и тело , и рассудок безошибочно (т.к. некому уже ошибаться) ) действуют в единственно верном направлении, которым является деятельная помощь миру , от которого на этом уровне человек себя уже не отделяет. 
> Если бы детей с рождения учили, что рассудок - это только  инструмент ( как рука или нога), и им нужно пользоваться только как инструментом, то эго не смогло бы появиться в принципе. Ведь эго - это производная рассудочной деятельности ( я, мне , моё).


частная собственность - неотъемлемая часть современной цивилизации. Такому не будут учить никогда, учитывая победное шествие протестантско-капиталистической модели.

----------

Алик (14.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот, допустим, не сообщили нам догму/лемму о том, что за неведением следует цепляние.
> Каким образом можно прийти к такому выводу? Чтобы это было практически употребимым?


Самостоятельно прозреть практически не возможно.
Правда бывает появляются ПратьекаБудды, прозревшие самостоятельно, но они не способны никого учить.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Самостоятельно прозреть практически не возможно.


Если верить текстам, Будда прозрел самостоятельно. Было бы чем и во что прозревать

----------

Монферран (15.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> частная собственность - неотъемлемая часть современной цивилизации.


Одно из условий Будды для вступления в его общину был отказ от частной собственности в мыслях. Хотя, можно было продолжать владеть вещами, но без привязанности к ним

----------

Фил (15.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Может ли быть так, что человек еще жив, но уже формируются условия для его нового рождения.


Извините, что вмешиваюсь) С точки зрения не только буддизма, но и вообще индусских учений "новое рождение" - это не только рождение в новом физическом теле. Между выходом из этого тела и формирование нового проходит череда состояний, в которых эго "с этой стороны" постепенно теряет всякую связь с только что пережитым воплощением, потом достигает области арупа (мира без формы) где совершенно нет никаких форм, даже иллюзорных или воображаемых, только состояния радости или страдания ... и потом начинает постепенный "спуск" к новому рождению в новом физическом теле. Период этот общий (бардо) может быть самым разным. Вот недавно говорили тут про тулку или переволощенцев в Тибете. Так вот истинные тулку отказываются от отдыха и дэвакханического блаженства, чтобы быстрее вновь воплотиться. Чтобы, снова-таки, быстрее и без остановок окончить сансарный цикл необходимости - то есть череду перевоплощений в физических телах. И погрузиться в Нирвану. Их начинают искать через год или два после смерти - в новом рождении. Но обычные люди, как я слышал, пребывают _там_ (с земной точки зрения) примерно период равный средней земной жизни в теле. Бывает больше, бывает меньше. Только надо помнить, что даже мгновенное погружение в то состояние вневременно с точки зрения земных чувств. Достоевский где-то писал от имени своего князя Мышкина про Магомета, который пока падал графин с водой обозрел внутренним взглядом множество миров. Потому за миг можно ощутить себя пережившим тысячи лет ... в противоположность жизни тут, когда за десятки лет "ничего не произошло" и "как вчера было"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если верить текстам, Будда прозрел самостоятельно. Было бы чем и во что прозревать


Будда шёл к Просветлению на протяжении многих кальп. В последней своей жизни он уже находился на _ашаикша марга_(общепринятый взгляд) или по другому на _Уровне Десятой Бхуми_( в соответствии с северными традициями).

Причём здесь даже вопрос не в Просветлении Будды, самостоятельно практически не возможна даже реализация прозрения\випашьяна, что уже говорить о дальнейшем.

----------

Нико (15.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Так, когда нет никаких воззрений, то и страдать некому. Страдания рождаются в результате привязанности к себе любимому, когда испаряется эго, кто будет страдать?


Я слышал, что некий сильно согрешивший человек полностью теряет своё эго в ... ну пусть в аду. Но ад это психические страдания, тогда как карма требует воздаяния на физическом плане. Потому, новый человек, рожденный после предыдущего получает на себя от тех, кто были обижены им когда-то всё то что сделал им плохого предыдущий человек. Эти пришедшие получить своё тоже в новых телах и с новыми мыслями. И ни он ни те, кто пришел получить с него долг не знают ни за что так получается, ни кем они были когда-то и что именно породило нынешнее положение вещей. Так продолжается жизнь

----------


## Фридегар

> Будда шёл к Просветлению на протяжении многих кальп.


Конечно, прежде всего накопления опыта прошлых воплощений

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Фридегар* , что значит _дэвакханического блаженства_ ?

(это взято из Вашего сообщения)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Одно из условий Будды для вступления в его общину был отказ от частной собственности в мыслях. Хотя, можно было продолжать владеть вещами, но без привязанности к ним


Если бы монахи отказались от частной собственности в мыслях, то один мог бы не думая брать у другого рясу либо чашку. И тогда произошло бы страшное.

----------


## Фил

> Если бы монахи отказались от частной собственности в мыслях, то один мог бы не думая брать у другого рясу либо чашку. И тогда произошло бы страшное.


 Это не частная собственность. Они этими предметами пользуются, не владея ими.

----------


## Фридегар

> @*Фридегар* , что значит _дэвакханического блаженства_ ?
> 
> (это взято из Вашего сообщения)


это значит пребывание в области "страны Сукхавати" - "счастливой страны". Это страна кармического возмещения - за все те _незаслуженные_ страдания, которым подвергся человек в только что пережитой им жизни. Некоторые отказываются, чтобы сохранить заслуги, которые в этом состоянии исчерпываются

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> это значит пребывание в области "страны Сукхавати" - "счастливой страны". Это страна кармического возмещения - за все те _незаслуженные_ страдания, которым подвергся человек в только что пережитой им жизни. Некоторые отказываются, чтобы сохранить заслуги, которые в этом состоянии исчерпываются


Там не исчерпываются  :Smilie: 
Отказываются из любви\дружелюбия(майтри) и сострадания(каруна) к другим.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не частная собственность. Они этими предметами пользуются, не владея ими.


Подаренные монаху предметы попадают в его собственность с момента дарения, если он не отказался. "Пользуются без владения" _воры_.

----------


## Нико

> это значит пребывание в области "страны Сукхавати" - "счастливой страны". Это страна кармического возмещения - за все те _незаслуженные_ страдания, которым подвергся человек в только что пережитой им жизни. Некоторые отказываются, чтобы сохранить заслуги, которые в этом состоянии исчерпываются


Простите, но это неверная трактовка Дэвачен (Сукхавати). Это чистая земля, созданная Буддой Амитабхой ради того, чтобы попавшие в неё существа достигли в ней полного и окончательного просветления. Они могут попасть в неё с помощью молитв Будде Амитабхе, пяти сил, а также посредством практики _пхова_ - переноса сознания в неё при смерти. В этом состоянии не исчерпываются никакие заслуги! И страдания, которым подвергается человек при жизни, являются* заслуженными*, т.к. они - следствие созданной им же кармы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015), Солонго (15.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Там не исчерпываются 
> Отказываются из любви\дружелюбия(майтри) и сострадания(каруна) к другим.


Да кто откажется-то, если после просветления в Дэвачен просветлённые всё равно спускаются к живым существам в эманациях? Если история пр одного кадампинского геше, который перед смертью сказал ученикам: "Увы, моё желание не сбылось!" Ученики спросили, в чём дело, и геше ответил: "Я долго и горячо молился о том, чтобы после смерти попасть в ад и принять там на себя страдания других... Однако вместо этого сейчас у меня то и дело возникают видения чистой земли",

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Подаренные монаху предметы попадают в его собственность с момента дарения, если он не отказался. "Пользуются без владения" _воры_.


 Ничто не попадает ни в чью собственность, потому что собственности как таковой нет.
Наложение на что-либо клейма "собственность" представляет собой некий ритуал освящающий кражу.
Почитайте "Что такое собственность?" Прудона.
Воры пользуются без спроса, неправомерно.

Кстати, в отсутствии собственности воровство было бы невозможно.
Нечего было бы воровать и не зачем, потому что сворованная вещь не станет твоей собственностью.

В СССР нельзя было своровать завод. Можно было неправомерно его использовать, но своровать - нельзя. Сейчас воруют именно масштабами Уралмаша.

----------


## Фридегар

> Простите, но это неверная трактовка Дэвачен (Сукхавати). Это чистая земля, созданная Буддой Амитабхой ради того, чтобы попавшие в неё существа достигли в ней полного и окончательного просветления. Они могут попасть в неё с помощью молитв Будде Амитабхе, пяти сил, а также посредством практики _пхова_ - переноса сознания в неё при смерти. В этом состоянии не исчерпываются никакие заслуги! И страдания, которым подвергается человек при жизни, являются* заслуженными*, т.к. они - следствие созданной им же кармы.


С вашей точки зрения может быть много неверного, потому что вы учились по другим источникам, по всей видимости. Это что касается разного. Общее то, что это "земля Сукхавати" в аллегорическом, конечно смысле, как вы наверняка это понимаете. Это даже и не местонахождение, потому что "лока", хоть так и переводится как "местонахождение", все-таки подразумевает нечто похожее с тем, что и обозначает наше, всем привычное слово "локатор" (произошедшее, как я думаю из его санскритского оригинала). То есть, некое обиталище, которого достигают только лишь созвучием в своём состоянии. есть созвучие с Дэвалокой - значит есть "вхождение" туда. Потому, "страна сукхавати" - это "страна блаженства", от (сукха - блаженство, в противоположность дукха - страдание). И, если призвать на помощь весь свой жизненный опыт - то вы поймете, что в блаженстве не ищут просветления, но просто его переживают. Не ищут даже причины этого блаженства, потому что при таком поиске теряется львиная доля этого состояния. А вот на нашей бренной земле (противоположности стране Сукхавати) пребывают часто в состоянии дукха - и именно это и является самым первичным поводом для поиска причины этого страдания, чтобы избавиться от этого страдания. Отсюда "четыре благородных истины". 

что касается заслуг или страданий. Так или иначе, за каждое страдание с точки зрения буддизма всегда должно быть положено воздаяние. Так же это и в природе. Птица убивает бабочку и эта бабочка в следующем рождении становится птицей - восходит по лестнице эволюции форм. Справедливость, увы. За все должно быть уплачено. В том числе и за радость, если верить в закон кармы. ... Кстати, это именно самая главная причина вегетарианства. Убивая животных или участвуя, пусть даже и не прямо, в цепи убийств из корыстных побуждений - платим этим самым страдающим существам, которых лишили единственного их имущества - физической оболочки. Растения легко и практически без страданий переходят из формы в форму, следовательно нет страдания за которое положено возмещение - в общую копилку Природы

----------


## Фил

> Замечательно-то замечательно, только неандертальцы тоже под ясным небом бродили...


это к вопросу, зачем останавливать ум, если червяк тоже не думает. Не так они бродили. Close but no cigar  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> это к вопросу, зачем останавливать ум, если червяк тоже не думает. Не так они бродили. Close but no cigar


Это логическая шарада, а не метод постижения реальности)).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не сделаете Вы этого, поэтому ничего и не выйдет. Это невозможно сделать.


Вы имеете в виду знание как внутреннюю уверенность в истинности чего-либо? А почему в отношении такого "знания" нельзя сделать противоположное утверждение? Например, сейчас человек убежден, что восьмиричный путь ведет к истинному освобождению, а завтра - усомнился. Разве не бывает такого?




> Поппер хотел собрать все недостоверные положения, какие только могут быть, чтобы осталась - Истина.


Ну что за вздор! там же речь просто о том, что гипотеза должна быть проверяемой, то есть предполагать возможность своего опровержения. Тогда она может претендовать на объект познания а не веры Причем тут "собрать все положения"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Знание - санскр. джняна - тиб.ye shes 

Вера - санскр. шрадха - тиб.dad pa

; )

----------

Сергей Хос (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знание - санскр. джняна - тиб.ye shes 
> Вера - санскр. шрадха - тиб.dad pa; )


Вообще-то, в буддийской психологии не один вид знания. Есть различающее дискурсивное знание, викальпа (rnam rtog), это дискурсия, основанная на парном процессе витарка-вичара (восприятие-и-анализирование). Есть знание как высшая мудрость, праджня (shes rab), представляющая собой сублимацию этого процесса, приближение к его границе.
А джняна, ye shes - это скорее "мудрость интуитивного прозрения", недискурсивное знание, качество изначального ума, сама когнитивность как таковая.
Беда наших тутошних прасангиков из числа "нагарджуны начитавшихся" в том, что они, похоже, не мыслят возможности какой-либо когниции за пределами рассудочной дискурсии. Отсюда все эти печальные выводы, согласно которым "запредельное" сводится к пустоте, предметное достоверное познание возможно лишь в обманчивой сфере "признанного в миру", а "изначальный ум" - этерналистская ересь. Довольно пошлое воззрение на мой вкус.
Впрочем, "изначальный ум ЯС" практически используется лишь в высших тантрах да в дзогчене, тем, кто туда лезть не собирается, о нем и знать-то в общем не обязательно. Ну и пусть их.

----------

Vladiimir (16.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Довольно пошлое воззрение на мой вкус.
> .


Но вот, почему, именно так ?

Ведь с помощью _shes rab_ , как раз и постигают\прозревают _ye shes_.

----------


## Ондрий

Сергей, оставьте же в конце концов слабенький троллинг прасангики, он уже изрядно поднадоел и не о ней вообще речь в последних 3х листах. 

Ваша пламенная речь очень пафосна и красива, но стоимость ее нулевая, т.к. опирается на некие Писания, а не на универсальные методы. Есть и другие Писания утверждающие иное. И что теперь делать? 

Жреческие павлины распускают свои нарядные хвосты, но слова их пусты, т.к. предлагается только вера, а не комплекс методов избавления от ошибок познания (которые, в целом, и есть наука), работающий сам по себе безотносительно к любым Писаниям и идеологиям. Смешно читать аргументы, почему те или иные идолы красивее других. От этого они идолами не перестанут быть и ум, подверженный идолопоклонничеству, не имеет возможности развития дальше чем потолок ими же и установленный.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но вот, почему, именно так ?
> Ведь с помощью _shes rab_ , как раз и постигают\прозревают _ye shes_.


Для этого нужно усмотреть такую возможность с самого начала пути, иначе все познаваемое исчерпается на границах ума.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Беда наших тутошних прасангиков из числа "нагарджуны начитавшихся" в том, что они, похоже, не мыслят возможности какой-либо когниции за пределами рассудочной дискурсии. Отсюда все эти печальные выводы, согласно которым "запредельное" сводится к пустоте, предметное достоверное познание возможно лишь в обманчивой сфере "признанного в миру", а "изначальный ум" - этерналистская ересь. 
> .


Разве возможна прасанга-мадхьямака только  с опорой на лишь один  аспект Бодхичитты - на _пустоту_.

Чандракирти излагает Путь Бодхисатв, как Срединный Путь  избегания двух крайностей - вовлечённой запутанности самсары и голого покоя Нирваны. Отсюда и название Мадхьямакааватара.
Для этого нужны оба аспекта Бодхичитты. 
Второй Поворот и учит о двух аспектах Бодхичитты, а не только о пустоте. В сутрах Второго Поворота - Будда раскрывается, как Дхармакая  и Рупакая.

Если опираться только на постижение _шуньяты_, то это Учение Первого Поворота. Это не тот Путь который передаётся через Чандракирти.

----------

Shus (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, оставьте же в конце концов слабенький троллинг прасангики, он уже изрядно поднадоел и не о ней вообще речь в последних 3х листах.


Да я тут просто сижу лекции ДЛЛ по дзогчену перевожу, и меня прет немного. Извините. )))




> опирается на некие Писания, а не на универсальные методы.


А "универсальные методы" прям из головы сами выскакивают? И вообще, что это за "универсальные методы?




> Есть и другие Писания утверждающие иное. И что теперь делать?


Выбирать что любо, естественно. Ведь и "универсальные методы" получены из "других Писаний".




> Жреческие павлины распускают свои нарядные хвосты, но слова их пусты, т.к. предлагается только вера, а не комплекс методов избавления от ошибок познания (которые, в целом, и есть наука), работающий сам по себе безотносительно к любым Писаниям и идеологиям.


Буддизм - не совсем наука, поскольку оперирует категориями, не могущими быть признанными за научные. Да и цели тоже не мирские. Поэтому здесь отсутствие веры в определенном смысле рассматривается как ошибка познания.

А так-то можно решить, что все когнитивные процессы описываются и объясняются трансформацией глюкозы в мозгу - будет очень научно, проверяемо и непротиворечиво. Может, вам на этом и успокоиться? тут уже есть один такой, будет пара )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Для этого нужно усмотреть такую возможность с самого начала пути, иначе все познаваемое исчерпается на границах ума.


Вот это и есть то, что я называют троллингом. Вы отказываетесь обсуждать ценность ваших концепций которые прекрасно находятся все еще в границах ума))). Важно рассуждаете о том, что "не мыслят возможности какой-либо когниции за пределами рассудочной дискурсии" с таким видом, будто бы сами уже давно освоили сию когницию.)) Но нет, Вы все еще опираетесь на те же самые "обыденности", в которых есть место таким идеям как "запредельность рассудочности". Вам самому это не кажется забавным? )) Гипотеза о том, что есть некие трансценденции интересны, но бесполезны в рамках самого принципа постижения, данного как св-во даже татхате. Понятие "источника реальности" каким-бы он ни был и каким-бы он ни казался некоему "уму" в любом его исполнении - всегда будет либо недосягаемым для ума, либо подверженным всем механизмам постижения. Какими-бы они ни были. 

Но Вы с незавидным упорством не утруждаете себя осмысливать аргументы Ваших собеседников, раз за разом скатываясь в декламации одних и тех мантр. 




> Выбирать что любо, естественно. Ведь и "универсальные методы" получены из "других Писаний".


Это не так, и Вы прекрасно об этом знаете.



> Буддизм - не совсем наука, поскольку оперирует категориями, не могущими быть признанными за научные. Да и цели тоже не мирские. Поэтому здесь отсутствие веры в определенном смысле рассматривается как ошибка познания.


Я не рассуждал только о "мирском", не редуцируйте до примитивизма постижения реальности только в лабораториях. Это крайне жалкая попытка подколоть. А вот с кем Вам быть парой, я бы подумал, если бы не было более интересных занятий.

 Я вообще не разделяю некое "мирское" и "духовное". Это давняя беда образования много веков назад разделившая единый процесс изучения на физикалистов и гуманитариев. Отсюда иной раз возникают чудовищные проблемы однобокости и у тех и у других.

З.Ы. Ну и уж упрекать прасангиков, в том, они отказывают в существовании джняне - совсем никуда не годится.

Увы, диалог и в этот раз не получился. Опять троллинг. Играть в одни ворота тяжеловато для меня.

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2015), Нико (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве возможна прасанга-мадхьямака только  с опорой на лишь один  аспект Бодхичитты - на _пустоту_.


В Ваджраччхедике примерно это и делается на мой взгляд. Правда, там постоянно говорится об "уме, не опирающемся на скандхи". Вероятно, это и есть "изн. ум ЯС", но тема эта там не раскрывается как таковая.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы все еще опираетесь на те же самые "обыденности", в которых *есть место таким идеям* как "запредельность рассудочности". Вам самому это не кажется забавным? ))


Нет, не кажется. Просто в буддизме есть методы "тьюнинга тонкой настройки ума", основанные именно на *таких идеях*.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Ваджраччхедике примерно это и делается на мой взгляд. Правда, там постоянно говорится об "уме, не опирающемся на скандхи". Вероятно, это и есть "изн. ум ЯС", но тема эта там не раскрывается как таковая.


Ваджраччхедика относится к коротким праджня-парамита сутрам

Во всех тибетских традициях ( в том числе и Гелук), говориться что: Учения Второго Поворота это единство двух аспектов Бодхичитты, это не только праджня или только упая.
  Пустота и Четыре Безмерных - нераздельны.


имхо: в Третьем Повороте ЯС не отделён от Бодхичитты (можно сказать и наоборот : ).

Природа Будды\Природа Ума раскрывается как единство - пустоты\пространства, радости\осознавания, безмерных\активности.


(п.с. пишу Четыре Безмерных, хоть  более принято говорить - Любовь и Сострадание)

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2015), Сергей Хос (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но ведь ум ясного света все равно пуст. 
> Какая разница на что медитировать, на Пустоту или на УЯС? Это одно и тоже, только у второго - название не такое страшное для обывателя?


На практике есть разница, и весьма существенная.

A profound crucial point of the Great Perfection, *a unique feature that is not to be found in the intrinsic emptiness or extrinsic emptiness traditions of Madhyamaka*, is the secret terminology that draws clear and precise distinctions with regard to direct and naked realization and does not confuse the ordinary mind with rigpa and fundamental innate mind of clear light. This is not just a profound crucial point; if you really understand it thoroughly, it is also none other than the ultimate intent of the new translation tantras.

Глубокий и сущностный момент в учении дзогчен, его *уникальная особенность, которую невозможно обнаружить ни в женгтонг, ни в рангтонг традициях мадхьямаки*, это его тайная терминология, *которая позволяет* провести ясное и точное различие в отношении прямого и обнаженного постижения (реализации) и позволяет *не спутать обычный ум с ригпа и основополагающим изначальным умом ясного света*. И это не просто глубокий ключевой момент; если понять его правильно, это ни что иное, как подлинное устремление тантр новых переводов.

Далай-лама. _Обретение покоя и отдохновения в медитации великого совершенства_

Но впрочем, это для тех, кому такое различение актуально. А кому нравится, тот может продолжать жевать картон своих рациональных размышлений, искренне полагая при этом, будто бы он постиг истинный замысел Нагарджуны (который, на минуточку, еще и на тантры комментарии писал, по крайней мере согласно преданию).

----------

Aion (16.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Но разве в этой цитате ЕСДЛ говорится о том, что ум ясного света не пуст от самобытия?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015), Дубинин (16.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы имеете в виду знание как внутреннюю уверенность в истинности чего-либо? А почему в отношении такого "знания" нельзя сделать противоположное утверждение? Например, сейчас человек убежден, что восьмиричный путь ведет к истинному освобождению, а завтра - усомнился. Разве не бывает такого?


 Нет! Я имею в виду знание как знание. В отношение знания противоположного утверждения сделать нельзя. В отношение "знания" - конечно можно. Если человек усомнился в восмеричном пути - значит он не знает, что он ведет к освобождению. Иначе бы он не сомневался.




> Ну что за вздор! там же речь просто о том, что гипотеза должна быть проверяемой, то есть предполагать возможность своего опровержения. Тогда она может претендовать на объект познания а не веры Причем тут "собрать все положения"?


Правильно.
А что такое "возможность своего опровержения" - это уже и есть опровержение.
Карл Поппер пошел по самому надёжному пути для отыскания истины.
Если есть некое неопровергаемое положение, то это либо достоверное знание, либо - мусор.
Проверить это нельзя.
Что придумал Поппер.
Он берет некое квази-знание ("знание") и начинает разбивать его, чтобы оно превратилось в мусор.
Весь мусор складывается в контейнер для научных отходов, который всего рядом с человеческой цивилизацией.
Когда вся Вселенная будет переработана в мусор, то останется Истина (причем если даже не останется ничего, это тоже будет Истина).

Работа по отважности и безрассудству сравнимая со стиранием горы с помощью шелкового носового платка.
Прогресс идет.
За 1000 лет стерли уже 1,5 грамма горы и изодрали 1 000 000 платков.
Наверное на Поппера напали истеричные бабы и визжали "мужчина, ну сделайте же что-нибудь!"
Вот он и сделал. И работа идет, и прогресс есть.

Почему Вы назвали это _вздор_?
Вы не поняли о чем речь?

----------


## Дубинин

> Глубокий и сущностный момент в учении дзогчен, его *уникальная особенность, которую невозможно обнаружить ни в женгтонг, ни в рангтонг традициях мадхьямаки*, это его тайная терминология, *которая позволяет* провести ясное и точное различие в отношении прямого и обнаженного постижения (реализации) и позволяет *не спутать обычный ум с ригпа и основополагающим изначальным умом ясного света*. И это не просто глубокий ключевой момент; если понять его правильно, это ни что иное, как подлинное устремление тантр новых переводов.


По мне-так цитата говорит, что с помощью точных терминов- удобно не путать, наименование и его основу. И всё.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По мне-так цитата говорит, что с помощью точных терминов- удобно не путать, наименование и его основу. И всё.


Это верно, если исходить из того, что обо всем этом можно лишь ГОВОРИТЬ.
О чем и речь: все понимание иных "нагарджунистов" сводится к "пустопорожней" эрзац-пустоте. )))

----------


## Фил

> Это верно, если исходить из того, что обо всем этом можно лишь ГОВОРИТЬ.
> О чем и речь: все понимание иных "нагарджунистов" сводится к "пустопорожней" эрзац-пустоте. )))


Вы говорите об этом.
Вы и тему начали.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет! Я имею в виду знание как знание. В отношение знания противоположного утверждения сделать нельзя. В отношение "знания" - конечно можно. Если человек усомнился в восмеричном пути - значит он не знает, что он ведет к освобождению. Иначе бы он не сомневался.


Это не объяснение того, чем вера отл. от знания. Может, он верит, что знает.




> Правильно.
> А что такое "возможность своего опровержения" - это уже и есть опровержение.


Ну да, я знаю, у вас "сто возможных таллеров" такие же реальные, как и сто настоящих )))

Опровержение по Попперу осуществляется в процессе эксперимента, то есть критерием истины тут является чувственно наблюдаемое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы говорите об этом.
> Вы и тему начали.


Разные бывают слова: одни могут указывать на реальность, а другие лишь свидетельствовать о недостатке понимания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но разве в этой цитате ЕСДЛ говорится о том, что ум ясного света не пуст от самобытия?


Вы читать умеете?
Там говорится, что для понимания некоторых вещей недостаточно понятий, содержащихся в дискурсе мадхьямаки.

----------


## Фил

> Опровержение по Попперу осуществляется в процессе эксперимента, то есть критерием истины тут является чувственно наблюдаемое.


 И у математиков, и у физиков-теоретиков?!  :EEK!: 
И Вам при этом не понравился кирпич?

----------


## Фил

> Вы читать умеете?
> Там говорится, что для понимания некоторых вещей недостаточно понятий, содержащихся в дискурсе мадхьямаки.


Я с этим и не спорил, собственно говоря.
Вы тоже можете прочитать  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Разные бывают слова: одни могут указывать на реальность, а другие лишь свидетельствовать о недостатке понимания.


И "правильные" слова - конечно Ваши?

----------


## Фил

> Это не объяснение того, чем вера отл. от знания. Может, он верит, что знает.


Значит он не знает.
Лучше бы он знал, что он верит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И "правильные" слова - конечно Ваши?


Нет, в данном случае, конечно, ДЛЛ )))

А кстати, вы знаете, что я не прав, или только верите?
Или не то и не другое?
Или и то и другое? )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И у математиков, и у физиков-теоретиков?!


Пока не проверены в эксперименте, это гипотеза, а не знание.




> И Вам при этом не понравился кирпич?


Я говорил о том, что есть области, в которых "диалектика кирпича" не применима.
К ним как раз относится всякая интроспекция.

----------


## Фил

> Нет, в данном случае, конечно, ДЛЛ )))
> 
> А кстати, вы знаете, что я не прав, или только верите?
> Или не то и не другое?
> Или и то и другое? )))


Это очень просто.
Вы говорите А.
Я говорю в ответ не-А.

И все. И что делать?

Вы начинаете приводить простыни цитат, как будто это поможет. (Но Вам то, кстати, помогает. Наверное, потому что, по профессии с текстами работаете)

----------


## Фил

> Пока не проверены в эксперименте, это гипотеза, а не знание.


Я не понимаю, как можно поставить эксперимент, подтверждающий математическую гипотезу.
Например, какую нибудь, гипотезу Пуанкаре?

----------


## Фил

> Я говорил о том, что есть области, в которых "диалектика кирпича" не применима.
> К ним как раз относится всякая интроспекция.


Согласен. Но Вселенная интроспекцией не ограничена.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это очень просто.
> Вы говорите А.
> Я говорю в ответ не-А.


Вы не ответили на вопрос: знаете или верите?




> Вы начинаете приводить простыни цитат, как будто это поможет. (Но Вам то, кстати, помогает. Наверное, потому что, по профессии с текстами работаете)


Ну конечно. Мы же говорим о своего рода духовном исследовании содержимого психики, и я привожу слова людей, которые в этом продвинулись заведомо дальше, чем вы или я.
Это как с путешествием: мы можем спорить о каком-то месте, где не были, но хорошо же привести слова того, кто там побывал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласен. Но Вселенная интроспекцией не ограничена.


Все наоборот: речь не об ограниении, а о том, что интроспекция ДОПОЛНЯЕТ видимую вселенную

----------


## Фил

> Вы не ответили на вопрос: знаете или верите?


Что знаете или верите?
Если Вы говорите А, ничто не мешает мне сказать не-А.
О чем это говорит?
О том, что А это не знание, а мнение.

И зачем выбирать из мнений?




> Ну конечно. Мы же говорим о своего рода духовном исследовании содержимого психики, и я привожу слова людей, которые в этом продвинулись заведомо дальше, чем вы или я.
> Это как с путешествием: мы можем спорить о каком-то месте, где не были, но хорошо же привести слова того, кто там побывал.


Зачем читать путеводитель, если можно съездить и посмотреть и не захламлять себе голову чужими аффектами?
А если Вы туда ехать не собираетесь, тем более, зачем читать?

----------


## Фил

> Все наоборот: речь не об ограниении, а о том, что интроспекция ДОПОЛНЯЕТ видимую вселенную


Тогда и кирпичу найдется место!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что знаете или верите?
> Если Вы говорите А, ничто не мешает мне сказать не-А.
> О чем это говорит?
> О том, что А это не знание, а мнение.
> 
> И зачем выбирать из мнений?


Понятно. Вы используете Нагарджуну как обоснование своему агностицизму, думая при этом, что понимаете его выкладки про пустоту. Я что-то в этом роде и подозревал.
Это как микроскопом гвозди забивать)) Или жевать картон, думая, что это настоящая еде.




> Зачем читать путеводитель, если можно съездить и посмотреть и не захламлять себе голову чужими аффектами?
> А если Вы туда ехать не собираетесь, тем более, зачем читать?


Дело в том, что вы просто исключаете некоторые области из числа возможных для путешествия, утверждая, будто их вовсе не существует.
Я же вам привожу свидетельства исследователей, которые там побывали. А поскольку мы на будд. форуме, то есть специфика в выборе этих свидетелей.
Если же вы стоите на позиции, что все это выдумки, все кроме того, что нам дает рациональное, рассудочное знание, тут конечно и говорить не о чем.
С агностиком-позитивистом спорить так же глупо, как и с солипсистом.
Пусть продолжает забивать гвозди микроскопом, что тут поделаешь.

----------


## Нико

> Разве возможна прасанга-мадхьямака только  с опорой на лишь один  аспект Бодхичитты - на _пустоту_.



Невозможна, можно хоть на примере "Бодхичиттавивараны" Нагарджуны в этом убедиться.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Невозможна, можно хоть на примере "Бодхичиттавивараны" Нагарджуны в этом убедиться.


Ты, кстати, знаешь, что у Нагарджуны есть два текста с одинаковым названием "Бодхичиттавиварана"?
Ты переводила длинный, а есть еще и краткий, который начинается словами "Все дхармы - представления ума, а значит ум имеет природу татхаты" (Алюс перевел - "природу Реальности"))))
И вот по этому второму как раз получается, что можно, и  даже нужно.
Нагарджуна, он ведь такой нагарджуна )))

----------


## Фил

Опять агнстицизм какой-то Вы @*Сергей Хос* придумали.... :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> Понятно. Вы используете Нагарджуну как обоснование своему агностицизму, думая при этом, что понимаете его выкладки про пустоту. Я что-то в этом роде и подозревал.
> Это как микроскопом гвозди забивать)) Или жевать картон, думая, что это настоящая еде.
> 
> Дело в том, что вы просто исключаете некоторые области из числа возможных для путешествия, утверждая, будто их вовсе не существует.
> Я же вам привожу свидетельства исследователей, которые там побывали. А поскольку мы на будд. форуме, то есть специфика в выборе этих свидетелей.
> Если же вы стоите на позиции, что все это выдумки, все кроме того, что нам дает рациональное, рассудочное знание, тут конечно и говорить не о чем.
> С агностиком-позитивистом спорить так же глупо, как и с солипсистом.
> Пусть продолжает забивать гвозди микроскопом, что тут поделаешь.


Вы написали какой-то бред.
Я ничего из вышеперечисленного не утверждал.
С какими "голосами" Вы общаетесь?

----------


## Фил

Если интересно, я отвечу по пунктам.




> Понятно. Вы используете Нагарджуну как обоснование своему агностицизму, думая при этом, что понимаете его выкладки про пустоту. Я что-то в этом роде и подозревал..


 Я не страдаю агностицизмом





> Дело в том, что вы просто исключаете некоторые области из числа возможных для путешествия, утверждая, будто их вовсе не существует.


Я не утверждаю этого.
Я могу только утверждать, что я там не был.




> Я же вам привожу свидетельства исследователей, которые там побывали. А поскольку мы на будд. форуме, то есть специфика в выборе этих свидетелей.


 Я не понимаю с какой стати, я должен опираться на чьи то слова. Они могут быть искажены субъективным восприятием (аффектированы)





> Если же вы стоите на позиции, что все это выдумки, все кроме того, что нам дает рациональное, рассудочное знание, тут конечно и говорить не о чем.


 Я не стою на этой позиции, что все выдумки. Я стою на позиции, что я не знаю, выдумки это или нет. 





> С агностиком-позитивистом спорить так же глупо, как и с солипсистом.
> Пусть продолжает забивать гвозди микроскопом, что тут поделаешь.


Я не отношусь ни к первым ни к вторым.
А вот у Вас аргументация кончилась давно. Осталось только "Священное Предание".

----------

Ондрий (16.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты, кстати, знаешь, что у Нагарджуны есть два текста с одинаковым названием "Бодхичиттавиварана"?
> Ты переводила длинный, а есть еще и краткий, который начинается словами "Все дхармы - представления ума, а значит ум имеет природу татхаты" (Алюс перевел - "природу Реальности"))))
> И вот по этому второму как раз получается, что можно, и  даже нужно.
> Нагарджуна, он ведь такой нагарджуна )))


Хос , да ёшкин кот!!! Ты чо тут хочешь доказать? Читай длинную Бодхичитта-виварану, в которой есть знаменитая вступительная строфа. (Не её ли случаем переводил Алюс твой почти-любимый??)))) А мы пока нервно покурим в сторонке).

----------


## Нико

> А вот у Вас аргументация кончилась давно. Осталось только "Священное Предание".


Это не "аргументация", а "высокомерие".  @*Ондрий* хоть пытается "в корень зрить". Иногда)).

----------

Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы написали какой-то бред.


Ну ладно, будь по-вашему.
Ежели чем обидел - простите дурака.

----------

Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну ладно, будь по-вашему.
> Ежели чем обидел - простите дурака.


Нет-нет Сергей. Вы прекрасный собеседник и нисколько меня не обидели. Я это про бред написал без каких либо эмоций.
Меня удивила несвязность с моим сообщением.

Но тема, похоже, на данный момент себя исчерпала.
Имеет смысл отложить до лучших времён!

Может кто-нибудь еще чего нибудь напишет.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну ладно, будь по-вашему.
> Ежели чем обидел - простите дурака.


Не всё так просто.
Варианты:
1 Дуэль (любые виды оружия, включая доносы в силовые структуры и пр..).
2 Признание себя сектантом- а 2-й поворот и прасангику- круто и не сектански.
3 Разрушение своих скандх дабы избежать позора.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос , да ёшкин кот!!! Ты чо тут хочешь доказать? Читай длинную Бодхичитта-виварану, в которой есть знаменитая вступительная строфа. (Не её ли случаем переводил Алюс твой почти-любимый??)))) А мы пока нервно покурим в сторонке).


Нет, это совсем другой текст, и такого вступления " "Все дхармы - представления ума, а значит ум имеет природу татхаты"  - там нет.
Впрочем, неважно

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не всё так просто.
> Варианты:
> 1 Дуэль (любые виды оружия, включая доносы в силовые структуры и пр..).
> 2 Признание себя сектантом- а 2-й поворот и прасангику- круто и не сектански.
> 3 Разрушение своих скандх дабы избежать позора.

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Опровержение по Попперу осуществляется в процессе эксперимента, то есть критерием истины тут является чувственно наблюдаемое.


И что тут плохого? "Видимости желтого снега" не мешают успехам оптики, например. Вообще, методы научного познания несколько сложнее и неизмеримо надежнее, чем представлялось древним прасангикам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что тут плохого?


А кто сказал что это плохо? Речь шла, помнится, о различии знания и веры. И то и другое хорошо по-своему.




> Вообще, методы научного познания несколько сложнее и неизмеримо надежнее, чем представлялось древним прасангикам.


Просто объекты познания разные.  Методы научного познания не имеют ничего общего с целями, декларированными в буддизме (и вообще в любой религии).

----------

Aion (17.11.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Точнее, целей и объектов буддизма не может быть в научной парадигме.

--сколько ЖС Вы спасли, бодхисаттва Н.Н.?
--неизмеримое множество!
--кого, где, когда конкретно?
--буддийские ЖС--за пределами дуального познания! вне концепций! пустота пустоты!

----------

Сергей Хос (17.11.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Некоторые говорят, что спасение всех ЖС--упая, то есть способ достижения некоей цели. Под конец, какая-то цель должна оказаться реальной, чтобы избежать регресса.
В отношении этой цели возможны методы научного познания. Как-то: фантазируя о раях и бубня мантры, Н.Н. наконец-то нормализовал артериальное давление. А М.М., простершись 1000000 раз "ради неизмеримой заслуги", приобретает отменную гибкость позвоночника.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> какая-то цель должна оказаться реальной, чтобы избежать регресса.


А зачем избегать того, что согласно научной парадигме видится как регресс? Кто не признает цели буддизма как реальные, тот просто не буддист, и все. Нет никакой проблемы.
А измерять буддийские цели критериями достоверности, сформированными рассудком или научным знанием - это не ко мне. Это к @*Филу* @*Ондрию* @*Дубинину* и к усердно лайкающей их всех  @*Нико*.

----------

Aion (17.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точнее, целей и объектов буддизма не может быть в научной парадигме.


Золотые слова!




> --сколько ЖС Вы спасли, бодхисаттва Н.Н.?
> --неизмеримое множество!
> --кого, где, когда конкретно?
> --буддийские ЖС--за пределами дуального познания! вне концепций! пустота пустоты!


Да, именно так это и объясняется в Ваджраччхедике, прям слово в слово.

----------


## Нико

> А зачем избегать того, что согласно научной парадигме видится как регресс? Кто не признает цели буддизма как реальные, тот просто не буддист, и все. Нет никакой проблемы.
> А измерять буддийские цели критериями достоверности, сформированными рассудком или научным знанием - это не ко мне. Это к @*Филу* @*Ондрию* @*Дубинину* и к усердно лайкающей их всех  @*Нико*.


Одного из них я лайкаю из дипломатии, второго - из френдшипа, ну а третьего - потому что и правда с ним согласна. ))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А зачем избегать того, что согласно научной парадигме видится как регресс?


Согласно обычной логике, у буддистов в таком случае нет реальной цели--они преследуют один фантом ради другого.




> Кто не признает цели буддизма как реальные, тот просто не буддист, и все. Нет никакой проблемы.


У некоторых буддистов есть особые критерии реальности, именно для буддийских целей, да.




> А измерять буддийские цели критериями достоверности, сформированными рассудком или научным знанием - это не ко мне.


Другие "критерии достоверности" недостоверны.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Одного из них я лайкаю из дипломатии, второго - из френдшипа, ну а третьего - потому что и правда с ним согласна. ))))


Значит, в тебе всего 2/3 женской логики. Это неплохой показатель.

----------

Нико (17.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласно обычной логике, у буддистов в таком случае нет реальной цели--они преследуют один фантом ради другого.
> У некоторых буддистов есть особые критерии реальности, именно для буддийских целей, да.
> Другие "критерии достоверности" недостоверны.


Еще один ниспровергатель буддизма.
Хотя, кажется, на этом форуме других участников уже почти и не осталось.

----------


## Нико

> Хотя, кажется, на этом форуме других участников уже почти и не осталось.


А ты призови! Сто торма там и пр. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты призови! Сто торма там и пр.


Проще самому отвалить, целее будешь и времени прибавится.
Потому что правда, терки с этими эрзац-нагарджунистами и крипто-позитивистами разных мастей - ни уму ни сердцу на самом деле.

----------

Aion (17.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Проще самому отвалить, целее будешь и времени прибавится.
> Потому что правда, терки с этими эрзац-нагарджунистами и крипто-позитивистами разных мастей - ни уму ни сердцу на самом деле.


А что твоим уму и сердцу угодно? Лонгченпа?))) (И шоб все соглашались).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что твоим уму и сердцу угодно? Лонгченпа?))) (И шоб все соглашались).


Не обязательно, можно и с Далай-ламой (он, кстати, по большей части на Великого Пятого ссылается в этих лекциях, видимо, чтобы подчеркнуть, что и в гелуг были приняты взгляды, такие же как к Лонгченпы):

подлинное воззрение «пустоты от себя», будучи воззрением срединного пути, общим для сутры и тантры, представляет собой непосредственное противоядие, пригодное для устранения омрачений на путях как хинаяны, так и махаяны. Тем не менее, при приближеним к настоящему обретению всеведения, пустота объясняется так, как она представлена в следующей цитате из «Тантры Калачакры»:

Если применить анализ при рассмотрении скандх, окажется, что они пусты,
Лишены какой-либо вещественности, подобно стволу плантана .
*Но это не та пустота,
Что наделена всеми наивысшими качествами .*
Первые две строки можно истолковать по-разному, то согласно объяснению Кхедруба Норзанга Гьяцо, они указыват на процесс анализирования психофизических совокупностей (скандх) с использованием логических аргументов, таких как «ни единое, ни множественное» и распознавания пустоты, являющейся просто отрицанием подлинного существования. Медитативное освоение результата этого анализа действует как противоядие от восприятия вещей в качестве подлинно реальных, что позволяет избавиться от привязанности к представлениям о существовании такой реальности.
*Но медитация, объектом которой является одна лишь эта пустота (рангтонг), не может приблизить нас к подлинному плоду, обретению всеведения. Для его достижения необходимо осваивать «пустоту, наделенную всеми наивысшими качествами»*

Но тебе почему-то плоские доводы псевдо-нагарджунистов и крипто-позитивистов кажутся более вразумительными, чем те, на которых основывается практика тантр и вообще всеведение как высшая цель махаяны.
Потому я и говорю: посмотришь, а буддистов-то на форуме и не осталось.

----------


## Aion

> ...посмотришь, а буддистов-то на форуме и не осталось.


Дык, самоликвидация...

А вообще, Юй Кан прав: упайя на упайе сидит и упайей упаивается)))

----------

Сергей Хос (17.11.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> плоские доводы псевдо-нагарджунистов и крипто-позитивистов кажутся более вразумительными, чем те, на которых основывается практика тантр и вообще всеведение как высшая цель махаяны.


Опровергаете выдуманных псевдо-нагарджунистов? Будь они тут, проиграли бы и приняли вашу точку зрения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опровергаете выдуманных псевдо-нагарджунистов? Будь они тут, проиграли бы и приняли вашу точку зрения.


Я не опровергаю, Алексей, что тут опровергать. Я лишь указываю пределы, как сказать, "область допустимых значений" того дискурса, который они выдают за окончательный.
А поскольку сам Нагарджуна был еще и тантриком, для тантры же в ее высшем проявлении (и вообще для реализации подлинной цели махаяны), как справедливо указывает Далай-лама, недостаточно той "пустоты" которую одну лишь они и готовы признать, я и называю их псевдо-нагарджунистами.
Ухватили кусочек воззрения и размахивают им. Потешно.

----------


## Ондрий

Потешно читать везде "Аллилуя" в виде "аргументов", да и не может быть других у бывших христиан, особенно когда для нормального человека очевидно, что исторически "нагарджун" было несколько, достоверно разнесенных на века. Приписывание трудов богам и героям пера и орала есть самое обычнейшее дело для древнего мира и в европах и в азиях. "Первый Не-Тантрический Нагарджуна" очень бы удивился, узнав что у него куча двойников c оригинальными монистическими идеями, контрабандой притащенных от санкхьи до капалик через таможню Сутр (в которых тоже порылись нужные люди) и Соборов. 

Еще потешней наблюдать, как политические и духовные интересанты "единого-и-неделимого" лепят лоскутное одеяло из совершенно разных школ мысли, не гнушаясь заимствованиями из "не-буддизма". А уж зачем они это делают, то для верующих есть специально разработанные обоснования. Вот что-то типо того что было выше показано. Чтобы не бунтовали и ходили строем. Сюси-пуси, пису-пис, этика нового тыс.-тия, фритибет, солянка римэ, дзогчен-подходит-и-баптистам, овощи, рожь, вот это все.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Ондрий;734805]Потешно читать везде "Аллилуя" в виде "аргументов", да и не может быть других у бывших христиан, особенно когда для нормального человека очевидно, что исторически "нагарджун" было несколько, достоверно разнесенных на века. Приписывание трудов богам и героям пера и орала есть самое обычнейшее дело для древнего мира и в европах и в азиях. "Первый Не-Тантрический Нагарджуна" очень бы удивился, узнав что у него куча двойников c оригинальными монистическими идеями, контрабандой притащенных от санкхьи до капалик через таможню Сутр (в которых тоже порылись нужные люди) и Соборов. 

Я хоть и пытаюсь с вами соблюдать политкорректность, г-н Ондрий, но это уже чересчур. Много нагарджун, говорите, было? Обоснуйте! Вам не верится, что это существо могло жить много веков, да?)))) Только поэтому?)

----------


## Фил

Я не вижу ничего особенного в словах ЕСДЛ. Для полного понимания нужно созерцать Пустоту как "отрицательно", так и "положительно".
Возможно это делать проще именно в таком порядке. Пустота от этого самобытие не приобретает.

----------


## Максим&

> Потешно читать везде "Аллилуя" в виде "аргументов", да и не может быть других у бывших христиан, особенно когда для нормального человека очевидно, что исторически "нагарджун" было несколько, достоверно разнесенных на века. Приписывание трудов богам и героям пера и орала есть самое обычнейшее дело для древнего мира и в европах и в азиях. "Первый Не-Тантрический Нагарджуна" очень бы удивился, узнав что у него куча двойников c оригинальными монистическими идеями, контрабандой притащенных от санкхьи до капалик через таможню Сутр (в которых тоже порылись нужные люди) и Соборов. 
> 
> Еще потешней наблюдать, как политические и духовные интересанты "единого-и-неделимого" лепят лоскутное одеяло из совершенно разных школ мысли, не гнушаясь заимствованиями из "не-буддизма". А уж зачем они это делают, то для верующих есть специально разработанные обоснования. Вот что-то типо того что было выше показано. Чтобы не бунтовали и ходили строем. Сюси-пуси, пису-пис, этика нового тыс.-тия, фритибет, солянка римэ, дзогчен-подходит-и-баптистам, овощи, рожь, вот это все.


Молим Тебя, Господи, подай рабу Твоему Ондрию достойный плод покаяния, дабы Сангхи  Твоей святой, от целостности которой отошел он согрешением, стяжанием прощения был он возвращен безвинным . Через Амиду, Господа нашего. Аминь.

----------


## Нико

> Молим Тебя, Господи, подай рабу Твоему Ондрию достойный плод покаяния, дабы Сангхи  Твоей святой, от целостности которой отошел он согрешением, стяжанием прощения был он возвращен безвинным . Через Амиду, Господа нашего. Аминь.


Много чести Ондрию.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не вижу ... Пустоту ... так и "положительно".


О, гляди-ка, какой прогресс! не ожидал.
Еще недавно вы отрицали саму возможность такого подхода.
Проповедь Дхармы в резделе гелуг определенно дает свои плоды )))

----------

Фил (17.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потешно читать везде "Аллилуя" в виде "аргументов"


Понятно. То есть вы в пору зрелости (когда уже страшно молиться тибецким чертям))) решили свести смысл своего драгоценного человеческого рождения к тем целям, которые можно обосновать исключительно рационально-аналитической философией. Ну и еще, наверное, с дополнением в виде простого соблюдения общечеловеческой морали (которая сама по себе этой философией никак не обосновывается).
Что ж, это вполне достойный выбор, порицать тут нечего.
Только тогда уж перестаньте троллить              @*Нико* своим kinder kitchen kirche, поскольку ваша собственная философия нисколько не выходит за рамки "кухонности". Ведь женщина просто хлопочет по хозяйству (и в этом есть хоть какой-то прок), а мущина сидит там же, но еще и "философствует" ))))

----------

Aion (17.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> О, гляди-ка, какой прогресс! не ожидал.
> Еще недавно вы отрицали саму возможность такого подхода.
> Проповедь Дхармы в резделе гелуг определенно дает свои плоды )))


Потому что я сам понял непротиворечивость  2 и 3 поворотов (не без Вашего участия). Но это взгляд на Пустоту с разных сторон. Неправильно думать, высшее-низшее. Или 2 перед 3. Последовательность не имеет значения. Да и откуда взятся этой последовательности?
Это наша отравленность пирамидальной иерархией и "пацан к успеху шёл".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015), Сергей Хос (17.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что я сам понял непротиворечивость  2 и 3 поворотов (не без Вашего участия)


Ну, значит, еще встретимся в следующей кальпе. )))

----------


## Aion

> Да и откуда взятся этой последовательности?
> Это наша отравленность пирамидальной иерархией и "пацан к успеху шёл".


Дык, так уж числа устроены, что двойка идёт после единицы, ну а тройка после двойки. 


> - Это, браток, с "Авроры" пошло, от истоков. ©


 :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Дык, так уж числа устроены, что двойка идёт после единицы, ну а тройка после двойки.


Смотря с какой стороны смотреть. Например сначала идет 3 место, потом 2.
Сначала 3 сорт, потом 2.

----------


## Aion

> Смотря с какой стороны смотреть. Например сначала идет 3 место, потом 2.
> Сначала 3 сорт, потом 2.


Со стороны генезиса: сначала был второй поворот, потом третий. Хотите это оспорить? Пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Со стороны генезиса: сначала был второй поворот, потом третий. Хотите это оспорить? Пожалуйста.


А что тут спорить, когда в сутрах третьего поворота содержатся упоминания о темах второго, но не наоборот.
Если, конечно, мы признаем линейность времени. )))

----------

Aion (18.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Восприятие времени субъективно. Я уже приводил пример со сном. Стрела времени ничего не решает. Историчность - это область интересов  @*Shus*

----------


## Алексей А

> Я не опровергаю, Алексей, что тут опровергать. Я лишь указываю пределы, как сказать, "область допустимых значений" того дискурса, который они выдают за окончательный.
> А поскольку сам Нагарджуна был еще и тантриком, для тантры же в ее высшем проявлении (и вообще для реализации подлинной цели махаяны), как справедливо указывает Далай-лама, недостаточно той "пустоты" которую одну лишь они и готовы признать, я и называю их псевдо-нагарджунистами.
> Ухватили кусочек воззрения и размахивают им. Потешно.


Что вы имеете ввиду под "окончательным"? Что постижение пустоты приводит к состоянию Будды, никто не утверждал. 
Постижение пустоты дает освобождение от сансары, позволяет зародить бодхичитту. А далее с бодхичиттой и видением пустоты Путь продолжается (парамита, тантра, махамудра).
Нагарджуна не утверждал в своих текстах, что есть нечто реальное, всё - пустота. Если вы полагаете это "кусочком воззрения", а ваше воззрение описывает иную, более полную реальность, разве вы следуете его учению?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нагарджуна не утверждал в своих текстах, что есть нечто реальное


Вообще-то его стотры (хвалебные гимны) повествуют именно о высшей реальности (телах просветелния), о которой в сутрах Третьего поворота (и в приведенных мною высказываниях Далай-ламы) как раз и говорится как о "пустоте от иного", без привлечения которой на Путь невозможна реализация цели Махаяны. Разве нет?

----------


## Алексей А

> Вообще-то его стотры (хвалебные гимны) повествуют именно о высшей реальности (телах просветелния), о которой в сутрах Третьего поворота (и в приведенных мною высказываниях Далай-ламы) как раз и говорится как о "пустоте от иного", без привлечения которой на Путь невозможна реализация цели Махаяны. Разве нет?


"Пустота, наделенная всеми наивысшими качествами" - это скорее про объединение метода и мудрости в тантре; пустота от другого вами тут притянута за уши.
В стотрах Нагарджуны всё та же пустота, что и в остальных сочинениях. Где вы нашли что-то иное?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Пустота, наделенная всеми наивысшими качествами" - это скорее про объединение метода и мудрости в тантре; пустота от другого вами тут притянута за уши.


"Пустота, наделенная благими качесвами" - это "пустота от иного" просто по определению, поскольку она лишена всего, кроме благих качеств. А пустое от себя не может быть ни чем "наделено".
Алексей, ну вот зачем спорить с очевидным, при том, что я вам привожу не свои собственные измышления, а аргументацию учителя, свидетельство которого вы наверняка признаете. Если вы чего-то не знаете или не до конца поняли, это же не повод отстаивать свои заблуждения вопреки всему. так ведь можно полностью извратить свое понимание.
Для достижения всеведения необходимо осваивать «пустоту, наделенную всеми наивысшими качествами». В учениях по Калачакра-тантре это объясняется тем, что в процессе медитативного освоения пустоты, когда ум охвачен «неизменным великим блаженством», необходимо также созерцать «пустоту, наделенную благими качествами». Одной лишь «пустоты безпризнаковости» (рангтонг) для этого недостаточно. Для достижения всеведения необходимо сочетать пустоту с качествами и пустоту без качеств.




> В стотрах Нагарджуны всё та же пустота, что и в остальных сочинениях. Где вы нашли что-то иное?


В стотрах Нагарджуны говорится о пустоте рангтонг?

----------


## Алексей А

> "Пустота, наделенная благими качесвами" - это "пустота от иного" просто по определению, поскольку она лишена всего, кроме благих качеств. А пустое от себя не может быть ни чем "наделено".
> Алексей, ну вот зачем спорить с очевидным, при том, что я вам привожу не свои собственные измышления, а аргументацию учителя, свидетельство которого вы наверняка признаете. Если вы чего-то не знаете или не до конца поняли, это же не повод отстаивать свои заблуждения вопреки всему. так ведь можно полностью извратить свое понимание.
> Для достижения всеведения необходимо осваивать «пустоту, наделенную всеми наивысшими качествами». В учениях по Калачакра-тантре это объясняется тем, что в процессе медитативного освоения пустоты, когда ум охвачен «неизменным великим блаженством», необходимо также созерцать «пустоту, наделенную благими качествами». Одной лишь «пустоты безпризнаковости» (рангтонг) для этого недостаточно. Для достижения всеведения необходимо сочетать пустоту с качествами и пустоту без качеств.


Тут нужно толкование, что имелось ввиду, не очевидно ни ваше, ни мое предположение.




> В стотрах Нагарджуны говорится о пустоте рангтонг?


В тех, что я видел, да. Может вы про другие какие-нибудь говорите.

----------

Нико (18.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут нужно толкование, что имелось ввиду, не очевидно ни ваше, ни мое предположение.


Сами эти слова уже есть толкование сказанного в тантре. Вам нужно толкование на толкование. Потом понадобится толкование на толкование толкования. И так до бесконечности, лишь бы не увидеть очевидный смысл, который не укладывается в ваши привычные схемы.

----------


## Нико

Я не знаю насчёт "историчности" Нагарджуны (сколько их там по истории было), но Далай-лама приводил свидетельства того, что "нетантрический" и "тантрический" Нагарджуны были одним лицом, судя по заключениям, сделанным одним исследователем "их" текстов.  

У меня есть больше причин доверять словам Далай-ламы, а так-то в книжках вычитать можно что угодно...

----------

Shus (18.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А что тут спорить, когда в сутрах третьего поворота содержатся упоминания о темах второго, но не наоборот.
> Если, конечно, мы признаем линейность времени. )))


Не все так просто. Вы ведете отсчет по классическим йогачаринским сутрам (от Ланкаватраы). Но идея надмирного и извечного Будды гораздо старше (та же Сутра Лотоса и пр.).
Татхгатагарбхавада ведет свою "линию" от локоттаравады, а это "школа" как минимум времен Второго собора. Плюс есть географические особенности.

Кому интересно - можно прочитать (автор академический):
От махасангхики до ваджраяны: краткая история зарождения и распространения учения о татхагатагарбхе

В "философской история" нет ни времени, ни пространства, поэтому для меня непонятно как там можно вообще обсуждать вопросы происхождения, преемственности, развития и пр. Плюс (самое главное!) в ней практически не признается сосуществование, симбиз и пр. Одна тема "18-ти школ" чего стоит!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015), Нико (18.11.2015), Сергей Хос (18.11.2015), Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> В "философской история" нет ни времени, ни пространства, поэтому для меня непонятно как там можно вообще обсуждать вопросы происхождения, преемственности, развития и пр.


Поясните, пожалуйста, в какой "философской истории" нельзя обсуждать вопросы происхождения, развития, преемственности? Ведь ни история без этих вопросов не является историей, ни тем более философия философией. И есть ли какие-то основания утверждать, что третий поворот генетически предшествовал второму?

----------


## Фил

А какая разница, что чему предшествовало?
В таком случае, элиминативный материализм (одна из последних философий) - вершина мысли?

----------

Shus (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А какая разница, что чему предшествовало?


Разница в смысле.

----------


## Фил

> Разница в смысле.


Смысл может быть у изложения.
Предшествовать может одно изложение другому.
Истина была всегда.

То, что один интерпретатор записал ее раньше, а другой позже не меняет ничего.
Мерятся порядковыми номерами поворотов - бессмысленно.

что будет, если их назвать не 1, 2 и 3, а: красный, стеклянный и ногу-свело?

----------


## Aion

> Смысл может быть у изложения.


Смысл есть у всего. Остальное, простите, демагогия. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Смысл есть у всего. Остальное, простите, демагогия.


Демагогия - это необоснованные утверждения.
Какой тогда смысл у моей жизни?

----------


## Aion

> Демагогия - это необоснованные утверждения.


Демагогия - это намеренное введение в заблуждение.



> Какой тогда смысл у моей жизни?


Вкушение кармических плодов + сеяние кармических семян.  :Cool:

----------


## Shus

> Поясните, пожалуйста, в какой "философской истории" нельзя обсуждать вопросы происхождения, развития, преемственности? Ведь ни история без этих вопросов не является историей, ни тем более философия философией.


Почему нельзя? Обсуждать можно, только нужно акцентировать, что это история философских учений в буддизме, а не "история буддизма". 
Попробуйте объяснить по традиционной философскому толкованию развития буддизма в виде "18 школ", почему Винай было всего четыре (или пять) и где эти школы жили и кушали. С учетом винайных правил, махападесы (верификации Слова Будды), правил пользования библиотеками, уставов монастырей и пр.




> И есть ли какие-то основания утверждать, что третий поворот генетически предшествовал второму?


Насчет "генетически" - не знаю. В "философской истории" наверное так и есть. Там третий поворот начинается с Ланкаватра-сутры и пр. и считается, что "шуньята" времен Нагарджуны - тоже самое, что трактовка "шуньяты" конца тысячелетия. Ну а про Аштасахасрику Вы наверняка и сами знаете. 
Но, как я уже писал - на самом деле это два концептуально отличных направления, разделившихся в Буддизме почти сразу (здесь ключевое слово - "Природа Будды").

----------

Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вкушение кармических плодов + сеяние кармических семян.


А если смысл моей жизни не в этом?
У Вас нет подтверждения Вашим словам.
Это - Ваше мнение.

----------


## Aion

> Почему нельзя?


 Вот и я не понимаю, почему: 


> В "философской история" нет ни времени, ни пространства, поэтому для меня непонятно как там можно вообще обсуждать вопросы происхождения, преемственности, развития и пр.


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Попробуйте объяснить по традиционной философскому толкованию развития буддизма в виде "18 школ", почему Винай было всего четыре (или пять) и где эти школы жили и кушали. С учетом винайных правил, махападесы (верификации Слова Будды), правил пользования библиотеками, уставов монастырей и пр.


 А зачем?

----------


## Фил

> Демагогия - это намеренное введение в заблуждение.


Да, действительно. Я раньше не различал от пустословия.

----------


## Aion

> А если смысл моей жизни не в этом?
> У Вас нет подтверждения Вашим словам.
> Это - Ваше мнение.


Вообще, странно спрашивать о смысле своей жизни у кого-то другого. Каков вопрос, таков и ответ.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вообще, странно спрашивать о смысле своей жизни у кого-то другого. Каков вопрос, таков и ответ.


Вы сказали, что смысл есть у всего.
Поэтому я и спрашиваю у Вас.

Получается, что смысл есть у всего, только какой именно - Вы не знаете.

----------


## Shus

> А зачем?


Чтобы не говорить, что Нагарджуна учился в Наланде. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Вы сказали, что смысл есть у всего.
> Поэтому я и спрашиваю у Вас.
> 
> Получается, что смысл есть у всего, только какой именно - Вы не знаете.


Я вам ответил, какой. Давайте время и место рождения, поговорим более предметно.

----------


## Aion

> Чтобы не говорить, что Нагарджуна учился в Наланде.


А я разве говорил о том, что Нагарджуна учился в Наланде?

----------


## Shus

> А я разве говорил о том, что Нагарджуна учился в Наланде?


Так я про Вас ничего и не говорил. 
Я про иных и прочих (и даже не с форума). :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Так я про Вас ничего и не говорил. 
> Я про иных и прочих (и даже не с форума).


Ну, проф. Торчинов, вроде как, говорил. Должно быть, на то были основания. Однако, по большому счёту, всё равно, где учился Нагарджуна. Гораздо интереснее (для меня) его видение ступы-матрёшки. У меня был сон, в котором я многократно пробуждался в другом сне, и мелькнула мысль о невозможности окончательного пробуждения...

----------

Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В "философской история" нет ни времени, ни пространства, поэтому для меня непонятно как там можно вообще обсуждать вопросы происхождения, преемственности, развития и пр. Плюс (самое главное!) в ней практически не признается *сосуществование*, симбиз и пр. Одна тема "18-ти школ" чего стоит!


В этом вопросе, кмк, сосуществование - как раз ключевое слово!

----------

Shus (18.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, проф. Торчинов, вроде как, говорил. Должно быть, на то были основания. Однако, по большому счёту, всё равно, где учился Нагарджуна. Гораздо интереснее (для меня) его видение ступы-матрёшки. У меня был сон, в котором я многократно пробуждался в другом сне, и мелькнула мысль о невозможности окончательного пробуждения...


Ой, у меня тоже такой сон был!!! И мелькнула мысль об иллюзорной, дурацкой природе снов....

А основания Торчинова - это "книжек начитался"))))).

----------


## Shus

> Ну, проф. Торчинов, вроде как, говорил. Должно быть, на то были основания....


Он шутил.  :Smilie:  В своих "Записках.." Фасянь описывает Наланду как деревню, со ступой Шарипутры на окраине.Кстати ступа (вернее руины) сохранилась.



> Гораздо интереснее (для меня) его видение ступы-матрёшки....


Так они и были "матрешками". За многие века могли вырастать в размере в десяток раз (см. правую картинку):

----------

Владимир Б (18.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015), Дубинин (18.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015), Нико (18.11.2015), Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Ой, у меня тоже такой сон был!!! И мелькнула мысль об иллюзорной, дурацкой природе снов....


Каждому своё мыслится. 



> А основания Торчинова - это "книжек начитался"))))).


А есть альтернативные основания?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А есть альтернативные основания?


Можно еще лекций наслушаться.

----------

Aion (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Так они и были "матрешками".


Не только они. Что вверху, то и внизу. ©  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Можно еще лекций наслушаться.


Если выбирать между книгами Торчинова и лекциями ЕС Далай-ламы, я почему-то за последнее)))).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015), Сергей Хос (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Если выбирать между книгами Торчинова и лекциями ЕС Далай-ламы, я почему-то за последнее)))).


Так Торчинов своих книг начитался штоле?

----------

Кеин (18.11.2015), Кузьмич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если выбирать между книгами Торчинова и лекциями ЕС Далай-ламы, я почему-то за последнее)))).


А ЕС Далай-лама сведения об истории распространения Дхармы откуда берет? тоже из книжек, или непосредственно из акаша-хроники? ))))
К тому же, он ведь вроде не отрицает успехи академического востоковедения по части установления хронологии, просто иногда уточняет: "А в традиции считается так-то" (например, что Нагарджуна прожил 600 лет, или что сутры, датируемые IV веком, были произнесены самим Буддой).

Но ты, конечно, как всегда, "святее Папы". Точнее, правовернее ))))

----------

Aion (18.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так Торчинов своих книг начитался штоле?


Не поминайте профессора всуе. Я ещё в 98-м году с ним на форумах "воевала". ))))

И тут, и на его личном.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я ещё в 98-м году с ним на форумах "воевала". ))))


Нашла чем гордиться.
Лучше б не воевала, а слушал, что умный человек говорит, пока была возможность, объем знаний ваших ведь несопоставим.

----------

Aion (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Не поминайте профессора всуе. Я ещё в 98-м году с ним на форумах "воевала". ))))
> 
> И тут, и на его личном.


Простите, мне какбэ всё равно, с кем и где вы в 98-м воевали. ЕС Далай Ламу, кстати, всуе не поминайте.

----------


## Нико

> А ЕС Далай-лама сведения об истории распространения Дхармы откуда берет? тоже из книжек, или непосредственно из акаша-хроники? ))))
> К тому же, он ведь вроде не отрицает успехи академического востоковедения по части установления хронологии, просто иногда уточняет: "А в традиции считается так-то" (например, что Нагарджуна прожил 600 лет, или что сутры, датируемые IV веком, были произнесены самим Буддой).
> 
> Но ты, конечно, как всегда, "святее Папы". Точнее, правовернее ))))


Если ты успел немного узнать личность нынешнего Далай-ламы (но меньше, чем я,по любому), наверное можно было бы уже понять, что он не довольствуется лишь акаша-хрониками, а постоянно исследует и проверяет буддизм на предмет его соответствия науке там и пр. Так, к примеру, он отрицает многое из Васубандху, поскольку васубандхово уже частично опровергнуто учёными. (Гора Меру там и пр.)

Что касается Нагарджуны, то и правда сверялись тексты "обоих", по крайней мере. Довольно тщательно. Авторство одного человека не подвергается сомнению. Вот.

----------


## Нико

> Нашла чем гордиться.
> Лучше б не воевала, а слушал, что умный человек говорит, пока была возможность, объем знаний ваших ведь несопоставим.


Не по количеству судите)))).

----------


## Won Soeng

Работая с текстом мы можем соглашаться, можем возражать, можем находить новое, можем оказываться в тупике непонимания или сомнений.
Это нормально - спорить, спрашивать, уточнять, пояснять свои сложившиеся взгляды. 

Учитель не тот, кто свят, авторитетен или почетен, а тот, кто помогает ухватить истину и держаться ее.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015), Монферран (15.05.2016), Сергей Хос (18.11.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вкушение кармических плодов + сеяние кармических семян.


Так это не смысл, а данность. Смысл где?..

----------


## Aion

> Так это не смысл, а данность. Смысл где?..


Данность чего?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Данность чего?


Того, что в ощущениях :-).

----------


## Aion

> Того, что в ощущениях :-).


А при чём здесь ощущения?

----------


## Кузьмич

> А при чём здесь ощущения?


Не причем. Сейчас вернусь домой и расскажу популярно, с телефона совсем неудобно троллить и поглощать трольчатинку тоже.

----------


## Aion

> Не причем.


Содержательно...  :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> Данность чего?


ну.
Ну, это как сказать, что смысл в том, чтобы есть, пить и спать. С чем нельзя не согласиться!

----------


## Aion

> ну.
> Ну, это как сказать, что смысл в том, чтобы есть, пить и спать. С чем нельзя не согласиться!


Так и ЕС Далай-лама о том же: 


> — В чем смысл жизни?	
> 
> Разные религии, с их философией и концепциями, дают разные объяснения. Буддисты говорят — такова природа вещей. Что такое это тело? В чем его смысл? В чем смысл двух глаз, одного носа, двух ушей? Это биология. Есть свет — возникает зрение. Есть звук — возникает слух. У рыбы, живущей в темных глубинах моря или в темной, непроглядной пещере, есть глазные яблоки, но зрение не развито. Дарвиновская теория и теория буддийская говорят об одном и том же.
> Следующий вопрос: ум. Почему существует ум? Такова природа вещей. Почему существует космос? Такова природа вещей. 
> 
> Далай-лама отвечает на вопросы буддистов России


Хотите большего? Конкретизируйте.

----------


## Фил

Есть два ответа. Это - механистический.
А нужен телеологический (только без Бога его дать нельзя)

----------


## Aion

> Есть два ответа. Это - механистический.
> А нужен телеологический (только без Бога его дать нельзя)


Ну так к Богу и обратитесь. Зачем меня спрашиваете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Ну так к Богу и обратитесь. Зачем меня спрашиваете?


он со мной не разговаривает.

----------


## Aion

> он со мной не разговаривает.


Хотите об этом поговорить?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Максим&

> он со мной не разговаривает.


Да он и с Моисеем не часто то разговаривал, а то думаете с Филом начнёт.

----------


## Фил

> Да он и с Моисеем не часто то разговаривал, а то думаете с Филом начнёт.


Нверное занят очень, как Путин.

----------


## Радом

Oм мани падме хум.

----------

Aion (09.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> И вообще, мне кажется порочной идея - в процессе понимания исключить из рассмотрения самого понимающего. Так можно достичь лишь видимости понимания, или, если в буддийских категориях - "малой нирваны архата" )))) И то в лучшем случае.





> Понимающий возникает так же как и понимание. Понимающий это всего лишь факт контакта. В момент понимания опоры - это понимающий, сферы - это понимаемое.
> На мой взгляд концепции "малой нирваны архата" связаны лишь с вполне определенными заблуждениями в отношении нирваны, сложившиеся среди монахов через полтысячелетия после ухода Будды. 
> 
> Про эти споры двухтысячелетней давности сегодня можно вспоминать либо в историческом ключе, либо в случае конкретных заблуждений конкретного ученика.
> В философском смысле эти концепции давно неактуальны. Срок годности этого лекарства давно истек, у большинства принимающих его сплошное несварение. Да и болезни этой уже давным-давно не встречается. Большинство вопросов, рассматриваемых Нагарджуной уже много веков люди не воспринимают как данность. Для многих поколений людей это уже довольно надуманные примеры "из далекого прошлого".



Решил обратиться к этой дискуссии, которая уже, может показаться, как прошлогодний снег. По-моему, очень интересное разногласие.
Пмсм, не хватает некого фирменного слогана каждому из участников для доходчивого (запоминающегося) выражения своего подхода.




> никакие установки чувственного и прочего недискурсивного сознания никогда не опровергаются логикой


Эта цитата, побывавшая на многостраничных дебатах не только на этом форуме, вроде очень кстати.  
Пустотные понятия опираются на другие пустотные понятия в пустотной таковости, но некоторые пустотности бывают особенно дороги, и потому покамест свабхавны, чисто условно, но ведь для дела. 

На видео лекции А.Терентьева происходит послелекционное горячее обсуждение на тему: "а всё-таки она вертится".
Привязанность некоего Димы к объективному "сгустку энергии" и терпеливые объяснения лектора показательны в плане того, как в этом ярко проявился основной объект отрицания по Цонкапе.
Внешнее и внутреннее лишь вскользь рассматривают как зависимое и пустотное ("куча факторов"), но всё больше как взаимопроникающие, в обе стороны взаимодействующие сущности.

----------


## Нико

@*Монферран*, а что есть, по-Вашему, объект отрицания в прасангике? :Wink:

----------


## Фил

[спойлер]Платоновские формы - чашность. стольность. стульность и т.д.[/спойлер]

А Нагарджуна живее всех живых  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы сказали, что смысл есть у всего.
> Поэтому я и спрашиваю у Вас.
> 
> Получается, что смысл есть у всего, только какой именно - Вы не знаете.


 :Smilie:  Смысл это то, что Вы знаете. Если Вы не знаете, то смысла нет. Просто смысл и обозначает знание. 
Все, что не имеет смысла просто остается вне восприятия.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Смысл это то, что Вы знаете. Если Вы не знаете, то смысла нет. Просто смысл и обозначает знание. 
> Все, что не имеет смысла просто остается вне восприятия.


Это на солипсизм похоже  :Smilie: 
Мне такое не подходит!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это на солипсизм похоже 
> Мне такое не подходит!


Что именно "это" похоже на солипсизм?

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Что именно "это" похоже на солипсизм?


Вот это Ваше высказывание:



> Смысл это то, что Вы знаете. Если Вы не знаете, то смысла нет. 
> Просто смысл и обозначает знание. 
> Все, что не имеет смысла просто остается вне восприятия.


Смысл получается какой-то субъективный.
Я что-то знаю - наделяю смыслом.
Не знаю - не наделяю.
В таком случае либо я один - и смысл открывается по мере получения знаний.
Либо есть другие - и смысл у каждого свой.
Либо есть Бог, которые владеет знанием всего и смыслом всего, а мы его открываем понемногу.
Тогда смысл определенный (один) и он всеобщий, просто мы его еще не знаем.

Не пойдет....

----------


## Фил

К чему я все это - смысл и есть платоновская форма, отрицаемая в Мадхъямаке-прасангике.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот это Ваше высказывание:
> 
> Смысл получается какой-то субъективный.
> Я что-то знаю - наделяю смыслом.
> Не знаю - не наделяю.
> В таком случае либо я один - и смысл открывается по мере получения знаний.
> Либо есть другие - и смысл у каждого свой.
> Либо есть Бог, которые владеет знанием всего и смыслом всего, а мы его открываем понемногу.
> Тогда смысл определенный (один) и он всеобщий, просто мы его еще не знаем.
> ...


Смыслов может быть сколько угодно. Значение имеет тот смысл, который воспринимаете Вы.
Вслед за запутанными легкомысленными людьми Вы мистифицируете понятие смысла.

Пытаясь абстрагировать смысл от своего прямого значения Вы увлекаетесь игрой "найти (особенный) смысл".

Смысл же всегда очевиден. По определению понятия.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Смыслов может быть сколько угодно.


Разве?
По моему это противоречит общепринятому значению слова "смысл".
Поэтому я об этом "единственном смысле" и говорю.

А если их может быть несколько, тогда и говорить не о чем.

----------


## Фил

> Смыслов может быть сколько угодно.


Это означает потенциальное бесконечное множество смыслов (если "сколько угодно"?) и о смысле можно говорить только практически (механистически), что я и говорил.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве?
> По моему это противоречит общепринятому значению слова "смысл".
> Поэтому я об этом "единственном смысле" и говорю.
> 
> А если их может быть несколько, тогда и говорить не о чем.


Конечно не о чем. Единственный смысл - это фикция. Но всегда есть люди которые вдруг решают, что всем стоит что-нибудь одно навязать.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016), Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Конечно не о чем. Единственный смысл - это фикция. Но всегда есть люди которые вдруг решают, что всем стоит что-нибудь одно навязать.


 Абсолютно с Вами согласен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно не о чем. Единственный смысл - это фикция. Но всегда есть люди которые вдруг решают, что всем стоит что-нибудь одно навязать.


Представьте, что дикарям на острове достались часы. Каким смыслом они могут наделить этот предмет? например, носить в качестве украшения.
Если же среди них найдется Очень Умный Дикарь, то он может, разобрав часы, понять их устройство, а также заметить, что часовая стрелка совершает полный оборот ровно за сутки. Тогда ему откроется своего рода Единственный Смысл часов, совершенно реальный, а не фиктивный, заложенный в них часовщиком: он как-бы "прочтет" мысль их создателя.
В таком понимании смысл часов объективен и содержится в самом их устройстве.
Вопрос в том, можно ли аналогичным образом рассмотреть, например, дерево или человека. ))))

----------


## Монферран

> @*Монферран*, а что есть, по-Вашему, объект отрицания в прасангике?


Уважаемая Нико, примерно с 2:10 А.Терентьев зачитывает. Почему я должен что-то выдумывать, по-нашему?
Он делает в дальнейшем упор на том, что предметы на столе видятся отдельными предметами (мышка, чашка), и никак ты не переубедишь того, кто в этом уверен, хоть ты там кол на голове теши логичными доводами.
Мне подумалось, что и такая вещица, как наблюдатель, тоже из этой оперы.

----------


## Фил

> Представьте, что дикарям на острове достались часы. Каким смыслом они могут наделить этот предмет? например, носить в качестве украшения.
> Если же среди них найдется Очень Умный Дикарь, то он может, разобрав часы, понять их устройство, а также заметить, что часовая стрелка совершает полный оборот ровно за сутки. Тогда ему откроется своего рода Единственный Смысл часов, совершенно реальный, а не фиктивный, заложенный в них часовщиком: он как-бы "прочтет" мысль их создателя.
> В таком понимании смысл часов объективен и содержится в самом их устройстве.
> Вопрос в том, можно ли аналогичным образом рассмотреть, например, дерево или человека. ))))


Даже часы нельзя так рассмотреть, что уж говорить о дереве.
Да, дикарь узнает тот "смысл", который имел в виду часовщик, когда делал часы.
Но с какой-стати у часовщика есть право наделения смыслом?

Сергей, а вот как Вы в 1999 году переводили "Ум и Пустота" Геше Тинлея и такие вопросы пишете. Неужели можно переводить не читая?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Представьте, что дикарям на острове достались часы. Каким смыслом они могут наделить этот предмет? например, носить в качестве украшения.
> Если же среди них найдется Очень Умный Дикарь, то он может, разобрав часы, понять их устройство, а также заметить, что часовая стрелка совершает полный оборот ровно за сутки. Тогда ему откроется своего рода Единственный Смысл часов, совершенно реальный, а не фиктивный, заложенный в них часовщиком: он как-бы "прочтет" мысль их создателя.
> В таком понимании смысл часов объективен и содержится в самом их устройстве.
> Вопрос в том, можно ли аналогичным образом рассмотреть, например, дерево или человека. ))))


Тем не менее, смысл этому дикарю откроется в его восприятии. Есть знаки, с помощью которого можно обмениваться значениями смысла. Но оттого, что кто-то кричит "яблоко-яблоко", все кто слышат отнюдь не вкушают ни вкуса, ни аромата, ни упругости. 

Разумеется, задача раскрывается в том, что есть смысл воспринимаемый, а есть выражение смысла для коммуникации, от которой порождаются и внутренние суждения мыслительного характера.

Но общего смысла от подобного дополнения конечно же не возникает. Он так и остается воспринимаемым и выражаемым.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Представьте, что дикарям на острове достались часы. Каким смыслом они могут наделить этот предмет? например, носить в качестве украшения.
> Если же среди них найдется Очень Умный Дикарь, то он может, разобрав часы, понять их устройство, а также заметить, что часовая стрелка совершает полный оборот ровно за сутки. Тогда ему откроется своего рода Единственный Смысл часов, совершенно реальный, а не фиктивный, заложенный в них часовщиком: он как-бы "прочтет" мысль их создателя.
> В таком понимании смысл часов объективен и содержится в самом их устройстве.
> Вопрос в том, можно ли аналогичным образом рассмотреть, например, дерево или человека. ))))


В чём состоит разница между книгой и часами? ©  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> В чём состоит разница между книгой и часами? ©


Они разные

----------


## Фил

> есть смысл воспринимаемый, а есть выражение смысла для коммуникации, от которой порождаются и внутренние суждения мыслительного характера.


Зачем так усложняете?
Такие усложнения неоправданы.

----------


## Монферран

> Тем не менее, смысл этому дикарю откроется в его восприятии.
> ...


Пмсм, если всё же использовать логику (об ограниченности которой я только что процитировал), аргумент Вашего оппонента напоминает утверждение о том, что предметы обладают самобытием, потому что разные люди их видят одинаковыми. Как Вы считаете?

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Они разные


Тот, кто говорит, что они разные, отрицает бесчисленные сходства. Тот, кто говорит, что одинаковые, отрицает существенные различия.
Если ни так, ни так без ошибки сказать нельзя, а промолчать - значит утаить истину, что же делать?

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пмсм, если всё же использовать логику (об ограниченности которой я только что процитировал), аргумент Вашего оппонента напоминает утверждение о том, что предметы обладают самобытием, потому что разные люди их видят одинаковыми. Как Вы считаете?


Есть причина, почему люди видят вещи сходным образом и почему полагают их независимость от восприятия. 
Эта причина - цепляние.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Как Вы считаете?


Да уже надоело  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Тот, кто говорит, что они разные, отрицает бесчисленные сходства.


Почему?
Говоря "они разные" сходства не отрицаются. О сходствах вообще не говорится.
Просто сказав "они разные" мы не попадаем в ловушку классификации.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему?
> Говоря "они разные" сходства не отрицаются. О сходствах вообще не говорится.
> Просто сказав "они разные" мы не попадаем в ловушку классификации.


Задача коана вытащить Вас из другой ловушки.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Задача коана вытащить Вас из другой ловушки.


Он не сдастся.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Он не сдастся.


Задача коана от этого не меняется.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Задача коана от этого не меняется.


Внимание неизбежно вернётся к "Единственный смысл - это фикция".  :Smilie: 
но: Задача коана *от этого* не меняется.

----------


## Фил

> Внимание неизбежно вернётся к "Единственный смысл - это фикция".


Не вернется.
Я в этом участвовал в процессе разговора только.

----------


## Крымский

> В чём состоит разница между книгой и часами? ©


У меня два замечания по процедуре:
1. Слово "состоит" лишнее.
2. "Этой книгой и этими часами", иначе, не сработает  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> У меня два замечания по процедуре:
> 1. Слово "состоит" лишнее.
> 2. "Этой книгой и этими часами", иначе, не сработает


1. Ну ничигосибе "лишнее" - зацепило же! Есть на что обратить внимание.
Иногда и неграмотным построением фразы можно передать смысл.

2. Цель коана от этого не меняется. ©

Хочу ещё сказать про ответ "они разные". Пмсм, это пример того, как часам и книге придаётся свабхава.

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> 2. Цель коана от этого не меняется. ©


Вы пытаетесь медиа проигнорировать совершенно напрасно.
Ваши часы и книги - сочетания букв, а не то, чем они кажутся.

----------


## Монферран

> Вы пытаетесь медиа проигнорировать совершенно напрасно.
> Ваши часы и книги - сочетания букв, а не то, чем они кажутся.


А чем они кажутся? ;

----------


## Крымский

> А чем они кажутся? ;


Вам они кажутся коаном, видимо  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Вам они кажутся коаном, видимо


А Вам кажутся тем, как мне "кажутся"? ;

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже часы нельзя так рассмотреть, что уж говорить о дереве.


Почему?



> Да, дикарь узнает тот "смысл", который имел в виду часовщик, когда делал часы.


Это противоречит предыдущему: если "узнает тот "смысл", который имел в виду часовщик", значит, можно так рассмотреть.



> Но с какой-стати у часовщика есть право наделения смыслом?


Ни с какой - это просто происходит, по факту.




> Сергей, а вот как Вы в 1999 году переводили "Ум и Пустота" Геше Тинлея и такие вопросы пишете. Неужели можно переводить не читая?


Ну, здрасьте вам! То вам не нравится, что я привожу традиционные рассуждения, сопровождая их цитатами, то вдруг оказывается, что мои собственные рассуждения не совпадают с мыслями какого-то геше, и это тоже плохо. Вам, Фил, не угодишь )))

К тому же, если я что-то перевел, это еще не обязывает меня во всем согласиться с переводимым автором.

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> А Вам кажутся тем, как мне "кажутся"? ;


А мне кажется, что когда у вас будет высокая температура, 
вам имеет смысл попробовать читать надпись "Нурофен" в качестве жаропонижающего, 
а таблетки не принимать при этом  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Почему?
> Это противоречит предыдущему: если "узнает тот "смысл", который имел в виду часовщик", значит, можно так рассмотреть.


Можно, но ни к чему не приведет.
Надо было написать "можно, но не нужно"




> Ни с какой - это просто происходит, по факту.


*По факту не происходит.*
Если я узнаю, что микроскоп сделали, чтобы смотреть бацилл, а я им забивают гвозди - значит не происходит.
Если Нобель сделал динамит для горных работ, а им убивают людей - значит не происходит.

Что человек сейчас представляет при слове "динамит" ? Наверное пояс шахида с цилиндрическими картриджами.
А вовсе не косматого геолога или маркшейдера.
Значит не происходит никакого присвоения смысла по факту от создателя, а происходит то факту как раз наоборот.
Наделение смыслом в момент использования.





> Ну, здрасьте вам! То вам не нравится, что я привожу традиционные рассуждения, сопровождая их цитатами, то вдруг оказывается, что мои собственные рассуждения не совпадают с мыслями какого-то геше, и это тоже плохо. Вам, Фил, не угодишь )))
> 
> К тому же, если я что-то перевел, это еще не обязывает меня во всем согласиться с переводимым автором.


Там настолько все замечательно и четко и написано, и переведено, и Вы в числе переводчиков - т.е. и от Вас это тоже исходит  :Smilie: 
В какой пропорции Вы с   @*Нико* переводили, я не знаю. От меня - большое спасибо  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (15.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Можно, но ни к чему не приведет.
> Надо было написать "можно, но не нужно"
> 
> 
> *По факту не происходит.*
> Если я узнаю, что микроскоп сделали, чтобы смотреть бацилл, а я им забивают гвозди - значит не происходит.
> Если Нобель сделал динамит для горных работ, а им убивают людей - значит не происходит.
> 
> Что человек сейчас представляет при слове "динамит" ? Наверное пояс шахида с цилиндрическими картриджами.
> ...


 Хос верстал, если что :Smilie:  плюс, скорее всего, редактировал. Но это было очень давно, и там пришлось дополнять кое-что из Хопкинса, и все равно к книге была масса претензий со стороны "знатокофф".

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Хос верстал, если что


Эх.........

----------


## Монферран

> А мне кажется, что когда у вас будет высокая температура, 
> вам имеет смысл попробовать читать надпись "Нурофен" в качестве жаропонижающего, 
> а таблетки не принимать при этом


Подобный "аргумент" здесь звучал не раз. Из всех ответов на него, мне больше всего понравился вопрос: в пользу чего он?  :Wink:

----------


## Крымский

> Подобный "аргумент" здесь звучал не раз. Из всех ответов на него, мне больше всего понравился вопрос: в пользу чего он?


В вашу пользу, конечно.
Попробуйте и поймете  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> В вашу пользу, конечно.
> Попробуйте и поймете


Какой смысл мне это пробовать? Вот Вы пробовали, но передать эффект словами не можете, поэтому я тоже должен попробовать, так что ли?

----------


## Фил

> Какой смысл мне это пробовать? Вот Вы пробовали, но передать эффект словами не можете, поэтому я тоже должен попробовать, так что ли?


Смысл в том, что имя и основа для обозначения - это разные вещи.

----------


## Монферран

> Смысл в том, что имя и основа для обозначения - это разные вещи.


Ну, если быть точным, говорилось также и о буквах. Все эти "вещи" состоят из других "вещей", и так до бесконечности.
Пустотные понятия определяются через другие пустотные понятия.

----------


## Фил

> Ну, если быть точным, говорилось также и о буквах. Все эти "вещи" состоят из других "вещей", и так до бесконечности.
> Пустотные понятия определяются через другие пустотные понятия.


В одном случае нурофеном называются таблетки,
в другом случае - некая идея (платоновская форма).

Также как и в Вашем вопросе про часы и книгу. 
Про них можно только сказать, что они "разные".
Чтобы сказать что-то конкретное нужны the часы и the книга  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Что Вы скажете если вопрос будет вполне конкретным?

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Аватамсака говорит, это всё создано умом.




> If you want to understand all the Buddhas of the past, present, and future, then you should view the whole universe as being created by mind alone.


Видимо, цель коана не меняется даже от того, как шесть сфер (шадаятана) Вы различаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Что Вы скажете если вопрос будет вполне конкретным?


На картине:
книга сделана из бумаги.
часы - круглые.
но это мои домыслы, т.к. речь идет о картине  :Smilie:  
в другом случае возможно было бы: часы тяжелые, книга легкая, например.

----------


## Крымский

> Вот Вы пробовали, но передать эффект словами не можете, поэтому я тоже должен попробовать, так что ли?


Ага, в точности, как и с коанами.
Удачи!  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> На картине:
> книга сделана из бумаги.
> часы - круглые.
> но это мои домыслы, т.к. речь идет о картине  
> в другом случае возможно было бы: часы тяжелые, книга легкая, например.


Ученики на битве дхармы дают правильный ответ если и не с первого раза, то довольно быстро. Иногда это выглядит обезьяничанием. Зачем бить ладонью по полу? Зачем говорить банальные истины? Но - таков стиль обучения. И со временем становится ясно. Такие простые вопросы, такие простые ответы.

Как показать остановку мышления и ясный ум? Если ум мечется и затуманен идеями - то никак.

----------

Алик (15.05.2016), Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Ага, в точности, как и с коанами.
> Удачи!


Видите ли, Вы в чём-то убеждены, я тоже в чём-то убеждён. Подобные обсуждения хороши тем, что какие-то наши догмы ставятся под сомнение. Пока что я не видел, чтобы кто-то поделился результатами собственных исследований, которые бы поставили под сомнение двенадцатиперстную патиччасамуппаду. Теория "кирпич на голову всё объяснит", похоже, всего лишь игнорирует звено upādāna.

----------


## Крымский

> ... которые бы поставили под сомнение двенадцатиперстную патиччасамуппаду. Теория "кирпич на голову всё объяснит", похоже, всего лишь игнорирует звено upādāna.


Это не трубка  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Это не трубка


Это прямая кишка реальности.

----------


## Фил

> Это прямая кишка реальности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *По факту не происходит.*
> Если я узнаю, что микроскоп сделали, чтобы смотреть бацилл, а я им забивают гвозди - значит не происходит.


Если человек, зная, для чего предназначен микроскоп, забивает им гвозди (и только), значит, он просто дурак.
Я, Фил, давно уже говорю, что вся ваша, с позволения сказать, "философия" - это просто апология глупости.
И вы, естественно, не удосужились внятно показать, что не так в моем примере с часами.




> Если Нобель сделал динамит для горных работ, а им убивают людей - значит не происходит.


Динами функционально предназначен для разрушения - гор или людей - все равно. так его и используют.
Хотя я слышал, что его можно использовать также в качестве оконной замазки )))
Но это примерно то же самое, что и гвозди микроскопом забивать.




> Там настолько все замечательно и четко и написано, и переведено, и Вы в числе переводчиков - т.е. и от Вас это тоже исходит 
> В какой пропорции Вы с   @*Нико* переводили, я не знаю. От меня - большое спасибо


Знаете, я лично не высокого мнения о достоинствах этого текста, хоть сам и принимал участие в редактировании. Это научпоп-философия, на уровне журнала "Наука и религия" или типа того.

----------


## Монферран

Ув. Фил, я как бы в курсе. Ваша the real thing - это такое же вероломство шадаятаны.
Интересно было бы, если кто-то высказал не сиюминутную идею, а что-то из опыта (буддийскаго) сосредоточения.

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Если человек, зная, для чего предназначен микроскоп, забивает им гвозди (и только), значит, он просто дурак.


 Это ничем не обоснованное обобщение, которое просто является Вашим личным мнением.
Можно привести пример, в котором человек не забивающий гвозди микроскопом, будет просто дурак (а точнее - догматик не способный выйти за рамки собственных стереотипов)

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Динами функционально предназначен для разрушения - гор или людей - все равно. так его и используют.
> Хотя я слышал, что его модно использовать также в качестве оконной замазки ))).


Разные ситуации могут быть.
Может быть замазка как раз нужна, а все остальное - не нужно.

----------


## Фил

> Я, Фил, давно уже говорю, что вся ваша, с позволения сказать, "философия" - это просто апология глупости.
> И вы, естественно, не удосужились внятно показать, что не так в моем примере с часами.


Не так то, что Вы не сможете объяснить в чем "предназначение" часов.
Вещей с единственным предназначением не бывает.
Приведите хоть один пример?

А если предназначение не единственное, то как выбрать "главное"?
Вы говорите, что это делает создатель этого артефакта.
Это просто допущение, ни на чем не основанное.

Пусть микроскоп использовать в качестве молотка "глупо" - это всего лишь Ваша личная эмоциональная оценка.
Речь идет о том, что его так использовать "можно".

(то что я глупый, жую картон, онтологически робкий и т.д. - я со всем этим согласен, можно написать сразу весь список и не терять на это время, и говорить по существу)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ув. Фил, я как бы в курсе. Ваша the real thing - это такое же вероломство шадаятаны.


Говорят, надо учиться различать _правильное/объективированное_ различение (эта трава -- жухлая : ) и -- _ложное/субъективированное_ (эта трава -- унылая : ). И тогда вопросы класса "Чем трамвай отличается от иголки" (правильный ответ: "Сядешь -- узнаешь!" : ) окажутся просто глупыми или рассчитанными на остроумие, но не более того.




> Интересно было бы, если кто-то высказал не сиюминутную идею, а что-то из опыта (буддийскаго) сосредоточения.


Скажем, может иметь место видение тишины/умиротворённости ума... И что в этом интересного? : )

----------


## Фил

> Ваша the real thing - это такое же вероломство шадаятаны.


Не совсем.
Так можно дойти до нигилизма.

----------


## Монферран

> Говорят, надо учиться различать _правильное/объективированное_ различение (эта трава -- жухлая : ) и -- _ложное/субъективированное_ (эта трава -- унылая : ). И тогда вопросы класса "Чем трамвай отличается от иголки" (правильный ответ: "Сядешь -- узнаешь!" : ) окажутся просто глупыми или рассчитанными на остроумие, но не более того.


Правильное/объективированное и ложное/субъективированное - это не то, чему учит Будда в разделе Причинность Саньютта Никаи.




> Затем, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне: «Что наличествует, так что возникает контакт? Чем обусловлен контакт?» И тогда, монахи, через тщательно [направленное] внимание, постижение посредством мудрости возникло во мне: «Когда есть шесть сфер чувств, то контакт возникает. Контакт имеет шесть сфер чувств своим условием».






> Скажем, может иметь место видение тишины/умиротворённости ума... И что в этом интересного? : )


Несомненно, с авторами сутт случалась такая оказия, а ведь и сутты чертовски интересные написали, хочется надеяться, не от возбуждённого омрачениями ума.  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Не совсем.
> Так можно дойти до нигилизма.


Вот выше давал ссылку на серию лекций А. Терентьева по мадхьямаке. Там я выхватил фразу Цонкапы в качестве полезной цитатки для темы. Он учит, что переубеждать по этому вопросу веры в объективность бесполезно. А и правда, где это видано, чтобы кого-то вот в этом плане переубедили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правильное/объективированное и ложное/субъективированное - это не то, чему учит Будда в разделе Причинность Саньютта Никаи.


С чего вдруг перескочили на обсуждение контакта и шести аятан, да ещё ограничив всё Причинностью Саньютта Никаи (о чём речи в свете часов и книги не было : ), если кроме шести сфер есть и шесть врат чувственного восприятия, обладающих минимум потенциально способностью воспринимать как ложно/субъективированно, так и правильно/объективированно, о чём было у меня?
Цитата к примеру:

Благодаря прекращению [действия] различающего рассудка исчезает свойственное невеждам восприятие постоянства и не-постоянства, но не в силу прекращения [действия] отстранённо воспринимающего рассудка.
Речь, естественно, не только о постоянстве и не-постоянстве...




> Несомненно, с авторами сутт случалась такая оказия, а ведь и сутты чертовски интересные написали, хочется надеяться, не от возбуждённого омрачениями ума.


Да почему только сутт, если -- и сутр, рекомендующих ту же шаматху? Банальные дела, и по факту -- скууучные донельзя, отчего и спрошаю: "Чего в них интересного?". В покое ведь нет ничего интересного и т.п.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот выше давал ссылку на серию лекций А. Терентьева по мадхьямаке. Там я выхватил фразу Цонкапы в качестве полезной цитатки для темы. Он учит, что переубеждать по этому вопросу веры в объективность бесполезно. А и правда, где это видано, чтобы кого-то вот в этом плане переубедили?


Не будь таких в этом плане переубеждённых -- давно не было бы и буддизма. : ))

----------


## Монферран

> Не будь таких в этом плане переубеждённых -- давно не было бы и буддизма. : ))


Люди весьма склонны имитировать определённое поведение, следование каким-то кодексам, подобно обезьянкам, утверждает профессор Савельев.
Убеждённость в пустотности явлений всё же связана с некоторым опытом сосредоточения, полагаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Люди весьма склонны имитировать определённое поведение, следование каким-то кодексам, подобно обезьянкам, утверждает профессор Савельев.


Ну да. Любое ученичество начинается с подражания. Если дело этим _формально_ и заканчивалось бы у всех и каждого -- буддизм давно бы выродился окончательно.




> Убеждённость в пустотности явлений всё же связана с некоторым опытом сосредоточения, полагаю.


Как Вы сами представляете себе пустотность дхарм? А то вдруг как-то оригинально...

----------


## Монферран

> Как Вы сами представляете себе пустотность дхарм? А то вдруг как-то оригинально...


А Вы почитайте чуть ранее по теме, авось найдёте, что ещё прокомментировать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не так то, что Вы не сможете объяснить в чем "предназначение" часов.
> Вещей с единственным предназначением не бывает.
> Приведите хоть один пример?


"Единственное предназначение" - это функция, для выполнения которой создана данная вещь.
И путем тщательного рассмотрения устройства вещи можно это "единственное предназначение" установить.
То есть "единственное предназначение" наличествует в вещи как объективное, и в этом смысле как "самосущее".
Правда, извлечь это знание сможет только очень умный человек.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Вы почитайте чуть ранее по теме, авось найдёте, что ещё прокомментировать.


Вам-то это зачем, тем паче -- в свете простейшего вопроса о пустотности, о какой зачем-то сами же завели разговор?

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Единственное предназначение" - это функция, для выполнения которой создана данная вещь.
> И путем тщательного рассмотрения устройства вещи можно это "единственное предназначение" установить.
> То есть "единственное предназначение" наличествует в вещи как объективное, и в этом смысле как "самосущее".
> Правда, извлечь это знание сможет только очень умный человек.


Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> "Единственное предназначение" - это функция, для выполнения которой создана данная вещь.


Не нет же таких вещей.
Приведите хоть один пример вещи, которая может выполнять только ту функцию, для которой она создана?
У меня фантазии не хватает.

----------


## Фил

> Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи.


Ну еще лучше...  :Facepalm: 
(один - этерналист, другой - нигилист)
А что тогда есть?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи.


Продумайте внимательно пример с часами, оказавшимися у дикарей.
Очень умный дикарь при внимательном рассмотрении вполне может догадаться, что данное устройство можно использовать для измерения интервалов суточного цикла.
Это и будет извлечением из предмета его "истинного смысла".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Продумайте внимательно пример с часами, оказавшимися у дикарей.
> Очень умный дикарь при внимательном рассмотрении вполне может догадаться, что данное устройство можно использовать для измерения интервалов суточного цикла.
> Это и будет извлечением из предмета его "истинного смысла".


Ошибка сердитой : ) взаимосвязи обнаружения вещи с "представлением её функций" лежит сверху: простые невежественные дикари, обнаружив вещь, будут изыскивать для неё назначение, а не наобормот. : )

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Продумайте внимательно пример с часами, оказавшимися у дикарей.
> Очень умный дикарь при внимательном рассмотрении вполне может догадаться, что данное устройство можно использовать для измерения интервалов суточного цикла.


Для этого и палку можно использовать воткнутую в землю.
Она от этого палкой быть не перестанет.

----------


## Фил

А это часы с градусником?
Или градусник с часами?
Или это часы и градусник слепленные вместе?
Или это отдельное устройство - комбайн?
Как тогда быть с "часами с кукушкой"?
Может это "кукушка с часами"? 
etc

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ошибка сердитой : ) взаимосвязи обнаружения вещи с "представлением её функций" лежит сверху: простые невежественные дикари, обнаружив вещь, будут изыскивать для неё назначение, а не наобормот. : )


Простые и невежественные - да, но один очень умный может путем анализа понять принцип функционирования, а впоследствии - и назначение, то есть обнаружить "истинный смысл" прежде неведомого предмета.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для этого и палку можно использовать воткнутую в землю.
> Она от этого палкой быть не перестанет.


Конечно, и шестеренки в часах не перестают быть "просто кусочками латуни".
Но это все к приведенным рассуждениям никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простые и невежественные - да, но один очень умный может путем анализа понять принцип функционирования, а впоследствии - и назначение, то есть обнаружить "истинный смысл" прежде неведомого предмета.


И это -- да. Но у мну о другом говорилось: о _предшествующем_ обнаружению какого-либо смысла вообще...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Продумайте внимательно пример с часами, оказавшимися у дикарей.
> Очень умный дикарь при внимательном рассмотрении вполне может догадаться, что данное устройство можно использовать для измерения интервалов суточного цикла.
> Это и будет извлечением из предмета его "истинного смысла".


Мало ли чему можно назначить "истинный смысл". Истинность его остается ущербной.
Дикарь и без того умеет наблюдать интервалы суточного цикла. Иначе бы никакие механизмы, с самыми подробными объяснениями не были бы им осмыслены.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Ошибка сердитой : ) взаимосвязи обнаружения вещи с "представлением её функций" лежит сверху: простые невежественные дикари, обнаружив вещь, будут изыскивать для неё назначение, а не наобормот. : )


_Обнаружение_ штукенции, умещающейся в ладони, и последующее обнаружение её функции происходит _в уме_. 
Использование часов по назначению происходит только в уме. Ощущение тяжести вещи в руке - тоже в уме.
Идея о том, что это одна и та же вещь до и после обнаружения полезного свойства - тоже в уме.

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну еще лучше... 
> (один - этерналист, другой - нигилист)
> А что тогда есть?


Срединный путь. Нигилизм это отрицание моральных условий и плодов.
Взаимообусловленность возникновения и прекращения - не нигилизм. 

Но этерналисту трудно понять из своей крайней позиции, что помимо другой крайности, есть и срединный путь. Такова же трудность и нигилиста. Нигилисту так же непросто понять, как что-то может быть обусловленным, но при том, без обнаружения первопричины любого характера.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016), Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Срединный путь. Нигилизм это отрицание моральных условий и плодов.
> Взаимообусловленность возникновения и прекращения - не нигилизм. 
> 
> Но этерналисту трудно понять из своей крайней позиции, что помимо другой крайности, есть и срединный путь. Такова же трудность и нигилиста. Нигилисту так же непросто понять, как что-то может быть обусловленным, но при том, без обнаружения первопричины любого характера.


Слава богу.
Мне показалось, что Вы отрицаете основу для обозначения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мало ли чему можно назначить "истинный смысл". Истинность его остается ущербной.
> Дикарь и без того умеет наблюдать интервалы суточного цикла. Иначе бы никакие механизмы, с самыми подробными объяснениями не были бы им осмыслены.


Мало ли что "и так умеет". Я же говорю о понимании предназначения определенного предмета, которое можно "извлечь" из него самого путем тщательного рассмотрения. Это означает, что данный смысл содержится в нем как своего рода "объективное".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Слава богу.
> Мне показалось, что Вы отрицаете основу для обозначения.


Зачем же. Она известна. Санскары.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016), Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мало ли что "и так умеет". Я же говорю о понимании предназначения определенного предмета, которое можно "извлечь" из него самого путем тщательного рассмотрения. Это означает, что данный смысл содержится в нем как своего рода "объективное".


Разве только как "своего рода" и ""объективное""

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016), Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Мало ли что "и так умеет". Я же говорю о понимании предназначения определенного предмета, которое можно "извлечь" из него самого путем тщательного рассмотрения. Это означает, что данный смысл содержится в нем как своего рода "объективное".


"Смысл (или предназначение) содержится в нём" - это фигура речи. 
Предназначение обнаруживается в уме, наряду с другими признаками, которые в сумме Вы называете вещью.

----------

Won Soeng (15.05.2016), Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> _Обнаружение_ штукенции, умещающейся в ладони, и последующее обнаружение её функции происходит _в уме_. 
> Использование часов по назначению происходит только в уме. Ощущение тяжести вещи в руке - тоже в уме.
> Идея о том, что это одна и та же вещь до и после обнаружения полезного свойства - тоже в уме.


Как понимаю, намекаете на то, что в утверждении "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи" в Вашем уме нет никакой ошибки?
Т.е. если "представление функций вещи" отсутствует, то отсутствует и вещь? Нет?

----------

Фил (15.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Как понимаю, намекаете на то, что в утверждении "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи" в Вашем уме нет никакой ошибки?
> Т.е. если "представление функций вещи" отсутствует, то отсутствует и вещь? Нет?


Ну, давайте разберёмся обстоятельно.
Вещь присутствует - что это по-Вашему?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве только как "своего рода" и ""объективное""


уже прогресс )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, давайте разберёмся обстоятельно.
> Вещь присутствует - что это по-Вашему?


- Хорошо, - сказал я. - Я тоже задам  последовательность  вопросов  о местоположении.
- Задавай, задавай, - пробормотал Чапаев.
- Начнем по порядку. Вот вы расчесываете лошадь. А где находится  эта лошадь?
Чапаев посмотрел на меня с изумлением.
- Ты что, Петька, совсем охренел?
- Прошу прощения?
- Да вот же она.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> уже прогресс )))


Небольшое отступление. Объективное лишь совокупности признаков чувственного восприятия. Если этому не возражаете, то отметим прогресс, конечно же.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016), Сергей Хос (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, давайте разберёмся обстоятельно.
> Вещь присутствует - что это по-Вашему?


Нечто

----------


## Фил

> Небольшое отступление. Объективное лишь совокупности признаков чувственного восприятия. Если этому не возражаете, то отметим прогресс, конечно же.


Фиговая объективность

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фиговая объективность


Рассчитываете на другую?

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Рассчитываете на другую?


Мне не надо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Небольшое отступление. Объективное лишь совокупности признаков чувственного восприятия. Если этому не возражаете, то отметим прогресс, конечно же.


"Объективное - лишь совокупности признаков" - это общее место, на что тут возражать?
Я же вам обрисовал пример, в котором эти признаки "извлекаются" из предмета не в процессе научения, а путем независимого анализа самого предмета, и в этом смысле они есть его объективное содержание (то есть "самосущее"))))).

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Объективное - лишь совокупности признаков" - это общее место, на что тут возражать?
> Я же вам обрисовал пример, в котором эти признаки "извлекаются" из предмета не в процессе научения, а путем независимого анализа самого предмета, и в этом смысле они есть его объективное содержание (то есть "самосущее"))))).


Я вот возразил о том, что для этого "извлечения из предмета" необходимы условия. Восприятие этого предмета и восприятие той функции, для которой он предназначен. Так что объективизация здесь как раз самая что ни на есть условная.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне не надо.


Тогда какая разница, какая она - фиговая или томатная?

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вот возразил о том, что для этого "извлечения из предмета" необходимы условия.


Единственное условие тут - не быть дураком.

----------


## Амир

> Ну коли разобралась, тогда объясни мне, плз:
> _Внешнее_ по определению - "то, источником чего не являются ни ум, ни ментальные факторы". То есть это своего рода "объективное" если в терминах зап. философии.
> Итак, если внешнее имеет объективный, независимый от ума статус, то куда деваются видимости (ābhāsa, snang ba) по достижении полного пробуждения, состояния будды, для самого Будды? будь они независимы от его ума, они так и оставались бы для него неустранимыми "объективными видимостями", а как известно "будды не видят сансарных видимостей - "падающих волосков", но воспринимают лишь пустоту-пространство".
> 
> Куда же девается "внешнее" для будд, если оно не зависит от ума?


Любое определение ОПРЕДЕЛЕНО тем или иным взглядом, так вот, буддийский взгляд - тождественен не двойственности, т.е. уровень ума не при чём, впрочем, как и любой уровень... Так вот, ИМХО, для Будд внешнего нет, как, впрочем, и внутреннего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Тогда какая разница, какая она - фиговая или томатная?


Потому что никакая это не объективность, если она обусловлена.
Конечно разницы нет межлу фиговой и томатной.

----------


## Фил

> Единственное условие тут - не быть дураком.


А дурак это тот, кто не согласен с Вашей платоновской теорией?
Но кому возразить Вы не можете?
Поэтому используете редукцию к персоне?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А дурак это тот, кто не согласен с Вашей платоновской теорией?
> Но кому возразить Вы не можете?
> Поэтому используете редукцию к персоне?


Да нет, Фил, это же простое наблюдение: вы ведь человека, забивающего гвозди микроскопом и видящего в этом единственное назначение сего предмета, и сами, я надеюсь, дураком назовете. Это просто горькая правда, а никакая не редукция: бывают люди совсем дураки, а бывают поумнее. ))))

----------


## Фил

> Да нет, Фил, это же простое наблюдение: вы ведь человека, забивающего гвозди микроскопом и видящего в этом единственное назначение сего предмета, и сами, я надеюсь, дураком назовете. Это просто горькая правда, а никакая не редукция: бывают люди совсем дураки, а бывают поумнее. ))))


Я не столь категоричен. Окружение может быть разное. Может дело в блокадном Ленинграде происходит и единственное что под рукой для ремонта из инструментов - это микроскоп. Стоит ли осуждать человека, даже если он не знает, для чего эта вещь?

----------


## Фил

Кстати очень много "неправильного" использования европейских музыкальных инструментов индусами.
Скрипка - вина.
Физгармония - гармониум.
Соотвественно с микротоновой техникой игры (четвертитоновой).
Никто этого здесь не преполагал, даже Страдивари.

Они на них играют неправильно с нашей точки зрения. А с их - очень даже правильно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, давайте разберёмся обстоятельно.
> Вещь присутствует - что это по-Вашему?


Да без разницы... Что бы Вы не придумывали в подкладке этого своего вопроса, не имеющего отношения к обсуждению бредового утверждения "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи".
И вот уточняющий вопрос по теме: ребёнок, вопрошающий "Пап, а это -- что такое? Гвоздь? А зачем он?" обнаружил то, что называется гвоздём, не имея понятия о функции оного объекта, или -- не обнаружил?

----------


## Фил

Из музыки много примеров.
Игра на гитаре лежащей на коленях бутылочным горлышком (т.н. гавайская гитара), использование гитары как перкуссии (слэп/поп, перкуссионный ритм). Вы можете возразить "все это музыка", но этих возможностей не было в этом инструменте, и кто впервые так начинал играть тех тоже считали полными придурками.

----------


## Монферран

> Да без разницы... Что бы Вы не придумывали в подкладке этого своего вопроса, не имеющего отношения к обсуждению бредового утверждения "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи".
> И вот уточняющий вопрос по теме: ребёнок, вопрошающий "Пап, а это -- что такое? Гвоздь? А зачем он?" обнаружил то, что называется гвоздём, не имея понятия о функции оного объекта, или -- не обнаружил?


Вот Вы представили себе пример с гвоздём.
А представьте, что кто-то обнаружил какую-то железяку, не имея понятия, что это деталь инопланетного корабля.
А теперь представьте, что кто-то обнаружил просто никому не известные кусочки чего-то без названия.

Как Вы считаете, если существуют вещи без функции и названия, разве не стоило о них в первую очередь спросить, а не о гвозде с функцией?
Как же это уважаемый Won Soeng не учёл такого нюанса, что есть вещи вообще без всякой функции, и тогда его утверждение нелепо даже без примеров с гвоздями.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что никакая это не объективность, если она обусловлена.
> Конечно разницы нет межлу фиговой и томатной.


Но Вы верите в объективность безусловную?

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот Вы представили себе пример с гвоздём.
> А представьте, что кто-то обнаружил какую-то железяку, не имея понятия, что это деталь инопланетного корабля.
> А теперь представьте, что кто-то обнаружил просто никому не известные кусочки чего-то без названия.
> 
> Как Вы считаете, если существуют вещи без функции и названия, разве не стоило о них в первую очередь спросить, а не о гвозде с функцией?
> Как же это уважаемый Won Soeng не учёл такого нюанса, что есть вещи вообще без всякой функции, и тогда его утверждение нелепо даже без примеров с гвоздями.


Нет вещей без функции. Для ребенка гвоздь может иметь тысячи функций в его играх, даже если он не знает, зачем гвоздь использует папа.
Нужно не примеры придумывать, а собственное восприятие исследовать. Тогда вопросов не возникает, это все очень очевидно.

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Единственное условие тут - не быть дураком.


Да вообще нет проблем. Регулярно каждый человек оказывается дураком. Бояться оказаться дураком - значит ограничивать себя идеями "умного".

----------

Монферран (15.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот Вы представили себе пример с гвоздём.


Представил -- Вам, а не себе. : ) А примеры, скажем, с небом или прибрежной галькой показались слишком сложными для и без того мыслящего отвлекающими умопостроениями...




> Как Вы считаете, если существуют вещи без функции и названия, разве не стоило о них в первую очередь спросить, а не о гвозде с функцией?


См. выше? : )




> Как же это уважаемый Won Soeng не учёл такого нюанса, что есть вещи вообще без всякой функции, и тогда его утверждение нелепо даже без примеров с гвоздями.


Если Вам втолковал посредством простого гвоздя бредовость очередного его утверждения -- знач, всё Путём, как ни капризничай. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет вещей без функции. Для ребенка гвоздь может иметь тысячи функций в его играх, даже если он не знает, зачем гвоздь использует папа.
> Нужно не примеры придумывать, а собственное восприятие исследовать. Тогда вопросов не возникает, это все очень очевидно.


Для ребёнка гвоздь может иметь.., а может и не иметь... (до игр с гвоздём, *ему по функц. назначению неизвестным, но всё же об-на-ру-жен-ным*). Это же умозрительно очевидно без исследования чего-либо собственного.

----------


## Монферран

> Нет вещей без функции. Для ребенка гвоздь может иметь тысячи функций в его играх, даже если он не знает, зачем гвоздь использует папа.
> Нужно не примеры придумывать, а собственное восприятие исследовать. Тогда вопросов не возникает, это все очень очевидно.


Ну видите же сами, что не для всех очевидно.  :Smilie: 
Просто слово "если" в моём сообщении предназначалось для наглядного выражения мысли.

----------


## Фил

> Но Вы верите в объективность безусловную?


Нет.

----------


## Фил

> Для ребёнка гвоздь может иметь.., а может и не иметь... (до игр с гвоздём, *ему по функц. назначению неизвестным, но всё же об-на-ру-жен-ным*). Это же умозрительно очевидно без исследования чего-либо собственного.


Только он не будет называть его "гвоздь" ?
Понятно, что основа для обозначения никуда не девается.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Только он не будет называть его "гвоздь" ?
> Понятно, что основа для обозначения никуда не девается.


Кто-то утверждает обратное? Где? : )

----------

Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да вообще нет проблем. Регулярно каждый человек оказывается дураком. Бояться оказаться дураком - значит ограничивать себя идеями "умного".


Я говорю о факте, а не оценке. С фактами действительно нет проблем, но в другом смысле, чем вы говорите.

----------


## Фил

> Кто-то утверждает обратное? Где? : )


А какие тогда к Вам вопросы?

----------


## Альбина

> Только он не будет называть его "гвоздь" ?
> Понятно, что основа для обозначения никуда не девается.


    @*Фил* . Я вам на помощь из своей камалоки в ваш бесформенный мир. Не оставлю вас одного.)
Вот . Смотрите И другие пусть посмотрят .

Это полиэтиленовый надутый шар ,внутри - сахарная вата . До сих так и не определено - игрушка это для ребенка или сладость . Но даже не это главное.)
 В свое время, около 10 лет назад люди не верили,что это будет продаваться-покупаться. А не верили потому -что аналога нет ,сравнить не с чем, и самый главный аргумент "14 грамм сахара  и пленка с рисунком не могут стоить столько денег".   Из-за того,что это была "неведомая доселе хрень" посредники-торговцы (большинство)  не брали себе этот товар на реализацию  .Невозможно было убедить сетевиков . И в Москве ,к примеру, расхожесть продукта была возможна только  с подачи восточных торгашей ( вообщем ментальность у них другая, они все пробуют и не имеют своих предвзятостей -характеристик  к товару). И только когда в обычных магазинах продукт появился ,внимание дистрибьютеров ашанских и т.д. было повернуто . А сейчас вы можете наблюдать эти шарики практически у  всех крупных ритейлеров  России . *дикси, ашан).  А в начале ,Фил, вы не поверите, моему отцу (а это его детище ,  ) так и говорили - "Ты дурак, это никто поКУпать не будет, потому-что это "непонятная хрень".))) А он все-равно вкладывал деньги и организовывал производство как баран.)  А теперь) я у кассы когда стою, наблюдаю, как детям покупают по 5 штук по 15 рублей 14 грамм сахара в куске полиэтилена,то ли игрушку, то ли лакомство . Вы не поверите - в свое время не верил никто,все крутили у виска .))  

Это как-бы мой вброс еще и про веру ,которая чудеса делает  и другие "Вещи" и про костность мышления и тормоза  стереотипов в силу отсутствия -присутствия  устойчивых характеристик.. 

Все . Фил . Я опять в свою камалоку, ладно?) Надеюсь,чем-то помогла.) Всем привет.)

----------

Алик (16.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А какие тогда к Вам вопросы?


И правда: какие на фиг ко мне вопросы, если были сделаны вдруг только два возражения (одно -- в вопросительной форме : ), не имеющих основания для таковых? : ))

----------

Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для ребёнка гвоздь может иметь.., а может и не иметь... (до игр с гвоздём, *ему по функц. назначению неизвестным, но всё же об-на-ру-жен-ным*). Это же умозрительно очевидно без исследования чего-либо собственного.


Не может не иметь. Восприятие склонно игнорировать вещи, без определенной функции. Умозрительное - обманчиво.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну видите же сами, что не для всех очевидно. 
> Просто слово "если" в моём сообщении предназначалось для наглядного выражения мысли.


Все просто не задумываются о том, как что либо оказывается (возникает) в восприятии и поэтому верят в "вещность". И вот таким вот образом эти "все" заблуждаются и цепляются за идеи. Что же теперь будем методом большинства решать?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Восприятие склонно игнорировать вещи, без определенной функции.


Это относится только к ленивому восприятию.
Хотя таких ментальных лентяев, конечно же, большинство: из тысячи "дикарей" в лучшем случае один попытается понять функциональное назначение "часов".
Но у него наверняка получится, поскольку такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это относится только к ленивому восприятию.
> Хотя таких ментальных лентяев, конечно же, большинство: из тысячи "дикарей" в лучшем случае один попытается понять функциональное назначение "часов".
> Но у него наверняка получится, поскольку такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))


Да, все верно, мы все умеем направлять внимание на то, что игнорируется чувствами, жаждой и цеплянием, к тому, что не существует в пределах рожденных пяти совокупностей цепляния. 

Но это не отменяет того факта, что все существующее (все вещи) возникло (в восприятии, рождено как как пять совокупностей) при условии цепляния (все вещи зачем-то нужны, у них есть функция, по которой они могут быть различены от других вещей).

В восприятии вещь, как нечто обособленное, возникает вследствие контакта, который находится в связке с шестью опорами и чувственным оцениванием.

Количество и состав смыслов (т.е. признаков отличения) вещи может быть разнообразным. Могут появляться новые, тем самым обнаруживая дополнительные связи между вещами.

Но сначала любая вещь (рупа) чувственно воспринимается (ведана) и лишь за тем, различаемая обособленно (самджня) возбуждает (самскара) различимые (виджняна) смыслы (нама, замыкая тем самым намарупа, осмысленность существования бхава в рамках пяти совокупностей цепляния)

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Сергей Хос (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Но у него наверняка получится


Или не получится.
50/50

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или не получится.
> 50/50


Главное то, что МОЖЕТ получиться.



> поскольку такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))


))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но сначала любая вещь (рупа) чувственно воспринимается (ведана) и лишь за тем, различаемая обособленно (самджня) возбуждает (самскара) различимые (виджняна) смыслы (нама, замыкая тем самым намарупа, осмысленность существования бхава в рамках пяти совокупностей цепляния)


где в этой цепочке расположена собственная функциональность вещи?

----------


## Фил

> Главное то, что МОЖЕТ получиться.
> 
> ))))





> поскольку такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))


или вопреки этому  :Smilie: 
50/50

Или этого уже не может случится?  :Smilie: 
Почему?
Потому что Вы в это не верите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> где в этой цепочке расположена собственная функциональность вещи?


Её нет
(А должна быть?
Почему?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что Вы в это не верите?


Потому что это происходит в реальности. На этой возможности все технологические открытия основаны.
Или промышленный шпионаж, к примеру: дают инженерам некую "штуковину" и говорят: "Разберитесь, для чего это и как работает". И разбираются. Именно потому, что "такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))"

Отрицать этот факт - обычная глупость, такая ж, как гвозди мелкоскопом заколачивать. Впрочем, я уже не удивляюсь. Просто забавно наблюдать ментальные выкрутасы примитивного номиналиста.

----------


## Фил

> Потому что это происходит в реальности. На этой возможности все технологические открытия основаны.
> Или промышленный шпионаж, к примеру: дают инженерам некую "штуковину" и говорят: "Разберитесь, для чего это и как работает". И разбираются. Именно потому, что "такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))"


Это происходит в некоей ограниченной, обусловленной реальности.
Инженерной, промышленной, научной - да, т.е. имеющей некий практический смысл (преобразование окружающей среды в данном случае)

Вы же делаете необоснованное обобщение исходя из житейского опыта.
Это неприемлемо.




> Отрицать это - обычная глупость. Впрочем, я уже не удивляюсь. Просто забавно наблюдать ментальные выкрутасы примитивного номиналиста.


Вы пока не указали, что именно в моих рассуждениях неправильно.
_Отрицать это - обычная глупость_ такое же необоснованное утверждение как и предыдущие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> где в этой цепочке расположена собственная функциональность вещи?


Не собственная. Про собственную функциональность можно рассуждать только полагая вещь необусловленной, имеющей собственную сущность, независимую от цепляния и чувственного восприятия. 

Но вещи распознаются по признакам, а признаки распознаются вследствие ведана-танха-упадана. Функциональность вещи это ее бхава.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Про собственную функциональность можно рассуждать только полагая вещь необусловленной, имеющей собственную сущность, независимую от цепляния и чувственного восприятия.


Вот @*Сергей Хос* именно так и рассуждает, и это ему очень нравится.
Обосновать только не может, поэтому применяет тактику "Соломенное чучело".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот Обосновать только не может, поэтому применяет тактику "Соломенное чучело".


Я пример привел, это достаточное обоснование. Только, наверное, не для примитивного номиналиста.
Впрочем, содержательного возражения (от "Соломенного чучела" )))) не последовало.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот @*Сергей Хос* именно так и рассуждает, и это ему очень нравится.
> Обосновать только не может, поэтому применяет тактику "Соломенное чучело".


Опора нравится всем. Этернализм оттого и распространен, что мы все рождены цеплянием. Нигилизм это ведь лишь необстоятельное отрицание зависимого существования, а не срединный путь.

Путь к постижению того, как все существует лежит через исследование чувственного восприятия, вплоть до проникновения в его прекращение. Но убедительные аргументы в пользу истинности взаимозависимого возникновения возникают существенно раньше - в ситуациях, в которых какой либо вид контакта хотя бы на время не возникает.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не собственная. Про собственную функциональность можно рассуждать только полагая вещь необусловленной, имеющей собственную сущность, независимую от цепляния и чувственного восприятия.


Я не думаю, что инженер, разбирающийся с применимостью и функционированием неведомого устройства что-то думает о его "необусловленности" или "собственной сущности". Но инженерная задача оказывается в итоге решена. Именно потому, что "такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))"
Будь оно иначе, эту задачу решить было бы невозможно.

@*А если инженер решит*, что мелкоскоп предназначен для забивания гвоздей, значит, он - просто дурак )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что это происходит в реальности. На этой возможности все технологические открытия основаны.
> Или промышленный шпионаж, к примеру: дают инженерам некую "штуковину" и говорят: "Разберитесь, для чего это и как работает". И разбираются. Именно потому, что "такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))"
> 
> Отрицать этот факт - обычная глупость, такая ж, как гвозди мелкоскопом заколачивать. Впрочем, я уже не удивляюсь. Просто забавно наблюдать ментальные выкрутасы примитивного номиналиста.


Вы полагаете, что наблюдения реальности достаточно, чтобы считать ее имеющей какие-либо основания помимо цепляния.
Но это не так. Необходимо рассматривать возникновение и прекращение существования. Пока это не проверено, цепляние за идеи не подвергается основательному сомнению.

Номинализм - это в целом нигилизм. Дело все в том, что реальность действительно существует, но она обусловлена чувственным восприятием. Вторая же сложность заключается в том, что чувственное восприятие выходит за пределы способностей наблюдения обычного необученного существа, поэтому кажется чем-то внешним, по отношению к себе (своим идеям "себя")

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Я пример привел, это достаточное обоснование. Только, наверное, не для примитивного номиналиста.


Это не обоснование совершенно.
Это узкий, конкретный пример, который не претендует на всеобщность.
Можно привести множество других примеров - и что Вы с ними будете делать.




> Впрочем, содержательного возражения (от "Соломенного чучела" )))) не последовало.


Конечно, потому что "Соломенное чучело", это не я, а Ваш воображаемый друг, с которым Вы спорите и успешно каждый раз "побеждаете", 
вместо того, чтобы разговаривать с живыми людьми, которые и возразить могут.

----------


## Фил

> Номинализм - это в целом нигилизм.


Вы какую-то фигню сказали.
(потому что номинализм не отрицает основу для обозначения, в отличие от нигилизма)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно привести множество других примеров - и что Вы с ними будете делать.


Все ваши "другие примеры" в целом сводятся к забиванию гвоздей мелкоскопом. То есть к простой апологии глупости.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не думаю, что инженер, разбирающийся с применимостью и функционированием неведомого устройства что-то думает о его "необусловленности" или "собственной сущности". Но инженерная задача оказывается в итоге решена. Именно потому, что "такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))"


Работа чувственного восприятия выходит за пределы того, что "думает инженер".  Не нужно думать "чай", чтобы чувствовать вкус чая в чашке. Но нужно иметь опыт различения, чтобы распознавать один вкус от других. 

Вы трогаете смысл, лежащий на поверхности, но этот смысл имеет возникновение. Все смыслы наматываются на более ранние смыслы, обогащая их дополнительными различимыми тонкостями и связями. Разматывая эти цепочки само собой разумеющихся смыслов (праджня парамита) можно обнаружить единый механизм их возникновения, и обнаружить, что нет нужды в каком-то изначальном смысле (который бы служил основой всему и был бы внешним, не возникающим на основе других смыслов). Все смыслы взаимообусловлены и лишь цепляние делает заметными (бхава) только некоторую их часть (удел существования), формируя картину незыблемой в рамках этого рождения реальности существования.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все ваши "другие примеры" в целом сводятся к забиванию гвоздей мелкоскопом. То есть к простой апологии глупости.


Или к тому, что Вы слишком привязаны к своей идее единственно правильной функции.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Все ваши "другие примеры" в целом сводятся к забиванию гвоздей мелкоскопом. То есть к простой апологии глупости.


Вы можете обосновать свое утверждение?
Если так случится, что у меня будет 100 микроскопов и ни одного молотка, чем забить гвоздь?
Глазом?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы полагаете, что наблюдения реальности достаточно, чтобы считать ее имеющей какие-либо основания помимо цепляния.


Я привожу пример ситуации, в которой наблюдения реальности оказывается достаточно для того, чтобы извлечь из вещи ее "идею", то есть из "реального" - "идеальное".

----------


## Фил

> Вы трогаете смысл, лежащий на поверхности, но этот смысл имеет возникновение. Все смыслы наматываются на более ранние смыслы,


Я об этом и говорю.
О смысле можно разговаривать в ограниченной области (в данном случае, какой-то механики)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы можете обосновать свое утверждение?
> Если так случится, что у меня будет 100 микроскопов и ни одного молотка, чем забить гвоздь?
> Глазом?


Если инженер (которому предложили понять назначение и принцип работы мелкоскопа) решит, что эта вещь предназначена для забивания гвоздей, значит, он - просто дурак, вот о чем речь )))

----------


## Фил

> Я привожу пример ситуации, в которой наблюдения реальности оказывается достаточно для того, чтобы извлечь из вещи ее "идею", то есть из "реального" - "идеальное".


Или не достаточно и не извлечь.
Как повезет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я привожу пример ситуации, в которой наблюдения реальности оказывается достаточно для того, чтобы извлечь из вещи ее "идею", то есть из "реального" - "идеальное".


В этой же примерной ситуации можно легко увидеть, что извлекается идея, опирающаяся на другие идеи, а идея "реального", так же опирающаяся на другие идеи, всего лишь останавливает наблюдение (дает ложную убежденность, что дальше ничего нет, обусловленности нет, найдено необусловленное).

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Если инженер (которому предложили понять назначение и принцип работы мелкоскопа) решит, что эта вещь предназначена для забивания гвоздей, значит, он - просто дурак, вот о чем речь )))


А если это не-инженер?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или не достаточно и не извлечь.
> Как повезет.


Ну да, дураку, как известно, всё невдомёк.

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, дураку, как известно, всё невдомёк.


Это Ваш бессвязный комментарий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я об этом и говорю.
> О смысле можно разговаривать в ограниченной области (в данном случае, какой-то механики)


Зачем разговаривать? Достаточно обнаружить возникновение этого смысла и условия для его возникновения.
Никто не мешает использовать смыслы в повседневной жизни. Проблема возникает лишь тогда, когда человек убежден, что эта жизнь не опирается на обусловленное цеплянием существование и эта жизнь не имеет влияния на условия для цепляния - чувствование и жажду.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Зачем разговаривать? Достаточно обнаружить возникновение этого смысла и условия для его возникновения.
> Никто не мешает использовать смыслы в повседневной жизни. Проблема возникает лишь тогда, когда человек убежден, что эта жизнь не опирается на обусловленное цеплянием существование и эта жизнь не имеет влияния на условия для цепляния - чувствование и жажду.


Их только и можно использовать в повседневной жизни.
Механистически. 

Инженер может понять, что перед ним микроскоп исключительно в результате цепляния (за инженерный опыт)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну да, дураку, как известно, всё невдомёк.


Если Ваши аргументы не убедительны, то дурак здесь именно Вы. В этом нет ничего такого, чего стоило бы избегать, нужно просто понимать прекращение дурака. А оно заключается в мудрости-внимательности, а вовсе не в упорствовании в заблуждениях.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Их только и можно использовать в повседневной жизни.
> Механистически. 
> 
> Инженер может понять, что перед ним микроскоп исключительно в результате цепляния (за инженерный опыт)


Да, все верно. Но на буддийском форуме мы обсуждаем вопрос того, как мудрость может привести к прекращению цепляния и что же это на самом деле значит. 

С прекращением цепляния мир не распадется. Но станет видна обусловленность этого мира наряду с обусловленностью разнообразия и других миров. 

Пока этот мир кажется единственным (даже не наилучшим), цепляние за существование в этом мире не подвергается сомнению и не исследуется.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а вовсе не в упорствовании в заблуждениях.


До сих пор вы не показали, в чем конкретно ошибочность приведенного примера извлечения смысла из вещи.
В ответ - лишь абстрактная говорильня "ни о чем", общие слова, не более.
Или предложение забивать гвозди мелкоскопом.

----------


## Фил

> До сих пор вы не показали, в чем конкретно ошибочность приведенного примера извлечения смысла из вещи.


Потому что если бы у вещи был один смысл, то другие смыслы были бы невозможны, а это  не так.




> Или предложение забивать гвозди мелкоскопом.


Разве это невозможно делать?
Если это делать возможно (без комментариев об умственных способностях), значит у микроскопа уже не один смысл.
И какой именно имеет приоритет - непонятно.

----------


## Фил

Можно узнать только в чем *не-состоит* смысл вещи.
Какими то вещами что-делать невозможно.
Например: невозможно забивать гвозди носовым платком.

Это было правильно так утверждать.
Утверждать это про микроскоп - неправильно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы какую-то фигню сказали.
> (потому что номинализм не отрицает основу для обозначения, в отличие от нигилизма)


Основа для обозначения - это такой философский пунктик. 

Номинализм в одной из распространенных форм утверждает лишь номинальное существование, отрицая за номинациями какую-либо неноминальность. 

А вообще все классификации - препятствие к внимательности. Человек утверждая свою позицию, классифицирует те, с которыми не согласен, дискутируя не с оппонентом, а со своими взглядами на заблуждения.

Я не отрицаю основу для обозначения, я говорю о том, какова она. Тем самым я могу показывать ошибочность идей о том, что основа для обозначения не обусловлена обозначениями.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И какой именно имеет приоритет - непонятно.


Умному - понятно, дураку - невдомек.

----------


## Won Soeng

> До сих пор вы не показали, в чем конкретно ошибочность приведенного примера извлечения смысла из вещи.
> В ответ - лишь абстрактная говорильня "ни о чем", общие слова, не более.
> Или предложение забивать гвозди мелкоскопом.


Ошибка прямая. Вы полагаете, что смысл принадлежит вещи, в то время как вещь обусловлена смыслом. Вы полагаете, что кто-то наделяет вещь смыслом, в то время как вещь возникает осмысленно, из замысла. 

Вы сами это видите, но пунктик на необусловленной восприятием вещи пытаетесь сохранить.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Сергей Хос (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Номинализм в одной из распространенных форм утверждает лишь номинальное существование, отрицая за номинациями какую-либо неноминальность.


 По моему нет, но не важно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> До сих пор вы не показали, в чем конкретно ошибочность приведенного примера извлечения смысла из вещи.
> В ответ - лишь абстрактная говорильня "ни о чем", общие слова, не более.
> Или предложение забивать гвозди мелкоскопом.


По своему принципу дураком Вы тут тоже должны назвать себя  :Smilie:  Ведь Вам теперь невдомёк. Вы видите абстрактную говорильню там, где приводятся вполне конкретные примеры. 

Но дурак не тот, кто не знает, или не понимает, а тот, кто упорствует в глупости, не используя внимание, не изучая, не отказываясь держаться за прежнее знание так, словно оно абсолютно.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Умному - понятно, дураку - невдомек.


Это не снимает вопроса.
Т.е. Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?
Просто "умный" не обращает внимания на другие смыслы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не снимает вопроса.
> Т.е. Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?


Для "дурака" из целостности вещи выпадают существенные части, например, устройство и назначение линзы в микроскопе.
Для него существенным является лишь его вес, позволяющий использовать данное сложное устройство в качестве молотка, а это - глупая редукция.

----------


## Фил

> Для "дурака" из целостности вещи выпадают существенные части, например, устройство и назначение линзы в микроскопе.
> Для него существенным является лишь его вес, позволяющий использовать данное сложное устройство в качестве молотка, а это - глупая редукция.


Повторю вопрос, поскольку не получил прямого ответа, и не хочу домысливать за Вас:
Т.е. Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для "дурака" из целостности вещи выпадают существенные части, например, устройство и назначение линзы в микроскопе.
> Для него существенным является лишь его вес, позволяющий использовать данное сложное устройство в качестве молотка, а это - глупая редукция.


Вы просто верите в какие-то "целостные вещи", игнорируя, как эти целостные вещи появились. Ну и пунктик на дураке - очевидный.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По моему нет, но не важно.


Если нет - то для Вас важно. Если не важно, то ни да, ни нет.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, конвенциональный молоток, состоящий из бойка и ручки - это тоже сложное устройство из атомов и моллекул, в котором содержится огромная энергия E=mc2. Если уметь освободить эту энергию, то энергией этого молотка можно было бы забить миллиарды гвоздей.

Тот кто просто бьет им по гвоздю - "дурак" (потому что не умеет пользоваться этой энергией)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ошибка прямая. Вы полагаете, что смысл принадлежит вещи, в то время как вещь обусловлена смыслом. Вы полагаете, что кто-то наделяет вещь смыслом, *в то время как вещь возникает осмысленно, из замысла*.


Не вижу в этом возражения на мои рассуждения.
Вещь действительно возникает осмысленно, из замысла, и является этого замысла "овеществлением". Поэтому замысел в дальнейшем содержится в вещи как ее смысл, они нераздельны. И путем рассмотрения вещи это замысел можно из нее "извлечь", то есть продумать те мысли, которые имел ее создатель.
Именно об этом я и толкую.

"Создание из замысла" - это и есть "наделение смыслом". И в дальнейшем это смысл, возникший из замысла, вещи действительно "принадлежит".

----------


## Фил

> Если нет - то для Вас важно. Если не важно, то ни да, ни нет.


Не важно  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Не вижу в этом возражения на мои рассуждения.
> Вещь действительно возникает осмысленно, из замысла, и является этого замысла "овеществлением". Поэтому замысел в дальнейшем содержится в вещи как ее смысл, они нераздельны. И путем рассмотрения вещи это замысел можно из нее "извлечь", то есть продумать те мысли, которые имел ее создатель.
> Именно об этом я и толкую.
> 
> "Создание из замысла" - это и есть "наделение смыслом". И в дальнейшем это смысл, возникший из замысла, вещи действительно "принадлежит".


Т.е. Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тот кто просто бьет им по гвоздю - "дурак" (потому что не умеет пользоваться этой энергией)?


Для того, чтобы освободить "энергию E=mc2" существуют другие устройства, например, атомная бомба.
Молоток же приспособлен именно для забивания гвоздей.
А кто станет сбрасывать молотки на военные цели, надеясь на содержащуюся в нем "E=mc2" - тот тоже дурак. ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не вижу в этом возражения на мои рассуждения.
> Вещь действительно возникает осмысленно, из замысла, и является этого замысла "овеществлением". Поэтому замысел в дальнейшем содержится в вещи как ее смысл, они нераздельны. И путем рассмотрения вещи это замысел можно из нее "извлечь", то есть продумать те мысли, которые имел ее создатель.
> Именно об этом я и толкую.
> 
> "Создание из замысла" - это и есть "наделение смыслом". И в дальнейшем это смысл, возникший из замысла, вещи действительно "принадлежит".


Вещь содержится в уме, вместе со смыслом, ей назначенным и оттого ничего сама по себе не содержит.

Совокупность некоторых осмысленных вещей может иметь или не иметь свой объединяющий смысл. Но это все не делает вещь носителем смысла.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?


Есть ли смысл в этом вашем вопросе?
И если "да", то каков он?
Один ли в нем смысл или много?
Если много, то как на него отвечать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вещь содержится в уме, вместе со смыслом, ей назначенным и оттого ничего сама по себе не содержит.


Если бы "часы" остались в уме их создателя как его замысел, у другого человека не было бы возможности разобраться в их устройстве.
Но такая возможность есть, и в этом смысле вещь существует "объектно" как овеществленный замысел.
Так же и ваше утверждение "Вещь содержится в уме, вместе со смыслом, ей назначенным и оттого ничего сама по себе не содержит." есть ваша мысль (замысел), овеществленная в буквах, и вашу мысль я могу из них "извлечь".

таким образом, написанные вами слова именно "сами по себе" соджержат вложенную вами мысль.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если бы "часы" остались в уме их создателя как его замысел, у другого человека не было бы возможности разобраться в их устройстве.
> Но такая возможность есть, и в этом смысле вещь существует "объектно" как овеществленный замысел.


Любой человек разбирается в новой "вещи", как в совокупностей вещей, смысл которых ему понятен. Но иногда необходимо обнаружить дополнительный смысл уже известной вещи, чтобы понять ее в совокупности. 

Пока Вы не рассматриваете вещи как признаки, объединенные смыслом, Вы неосознанно упускаете, что человек может использовать камень как молоток, кость как иглу, пень как стол или стул, скорлупу ореха как посуду и т.п.

Создатель вещи опирается на смысл, известный как ему, так и тем, кто сможет эту вещь осмысленно использовать.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Есть ли смысл в этом вашем вопросе?
> И если "да", то каков он?
> Один ли в нем смысл или много?
> Если много, то как на него отвечать?


Есть смысл и не один.
Отвечать на него надо "да" или "нет".
Повторю еще раз вопрос:

Т.е. Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?

Или Вы отказываетесь отвечать на этот простой вопрос?

----------


## Фил

> пень как стол или стул


 @*Сергей Хос* не может. Мы это уже обсуждали - он признался.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пока Вы не рассматриваете вещи как признаки, объединенные смыслом, Вы неосознанно упускаете, что человек может использовать камень как молоток, кость как иглу, пень как стол или стул, скорлупу ореха как посуду и т.п.


В этих ваших словах содержится определенный смысл, соответствующий вашему замыслу или они бессмысленны?
Если в них есть смысл, значит, они его содержат и я могу его извлечь.
Если смысла нет, зачем их писать?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В этих ваших словах содержится определенный смысл, соответствующий вашему замыслу или они бессмысленны?
> Если в них есть смысл, значит, они его содержат и я могу его извлечь.
> Если смысла нет, зачем их писать?


Разумеется содержат и, конечно же, в общении мы стараемся находить смысл, понятный собеседникам. 
То, что Вы в этом усомнились, показывает, что Вы понимаете, но держитесь за идеи, которые Вам не очень-то помогают, но очень нравятся.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или Вы отказываетесь отвечать на этот простой вопрос?


я не вижу в нем смысла )))
что значит "отвечать"?
что значит "вопрос"?
все так многозначно ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не может не иметь. Восприятие склонно игнорировать вещи, без определенной функции. Умозрительное - обманчиво.


Ладно, так и пофиксим: касательно гвоздя в поле зрения ребёнка,  впервые его видящего, восприятие Вашего естественного обманчивого ума/интеллекта, похоже, именно что склонно игнорировать ребёнком гвоздя обнаружение. : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> я не вижу в нем смысла )))
> что значит "отвечать"?
> что значит "вопрос"?
> все так многозначно ))))


Вы можете увидеть смысл и Вы умеете использовать контекст, в рамках которого актуален не любой смысл, а обобщенный.

Синего очень много, но Вы без труда различаете синее небо от синего платья. 

Только Вам весьма не уютно на этой новой территории. Вы всегда думали, что на ней одни дураки и старались не соваться. Вот и сейчас пытаетесь выскользнуть.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разумеется содержат и, конечно же, в общении мы стараемся находить смысл, понятный собеседникам.


Итак, вы признаете, что такая "вещь", как последовательность букв на экране, содержит в себе вложенный вами смысл, который я могу извлечь.
Тогда о чем мы спорим? "Вещь" содержит в себе "смысл", причем вполне определенный - именно это я и утверждаю.

Я мог бы, конечно, попробовать вашими словами "гвозди забивать", но не такой уж я дурак. лучше я стану использовать их по назначению ))

----------


## Фил

> я не вижу в нем смысла )))
> что значит "отвечать"?
> что значит "вопрос"?
> все так многозначно ))))


Таки образом Вы признаете, что беседу Вы вести отказываетесь.
И отказываетесь дать прямой ответ на вопрос

Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?

Но поскольку Вы действительно этого не прямо не отрицаете, Ваши предыдущие рассуждения несостоятельны.
Вы не можете отвечать за свои слова.
Для Вас ваши собственные слова - это пустой звук.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ладно, так и пофиксим: касательно гвоздя в поле зрения ребёнка,  впервые его видящего, восприятие Вашего естественного обманчивого ума/интеллекта, похоже, именно что склонно игнорировать ребёнком гвоздя обнаружение. : )


Вы фиксите то, что считаете для себя осмысленным, не пытаясь ничего выяснять. 

Ребенок видит в гвозде вполне понятные ему признаки. Стержень, острый с одной стороны, с плоской шляпкой с другой стороны, твердый, определенного размера и т.п.

То, что гвоздем можно скрепить две доски - он может не воспринимать. Но он может научиться, обнаружив, что две доски могут быть скреплены и увидев как кто-то их скрепляет или разбирая увидит там гвоздь. 

Почему бы для разнообразия сначала не постараться понять, прежде чем фиксить к уже пофиксенному намертво уму?

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Я мог бы, конечно, попробовать вашими словами "гвозди забивать", но не такой уж я дурак. лучше я стану использовать их по назначению ))


Т.е. Вы еще раз сказали, что это можно делать.
Значит Вы признаете, что у вещи более одного смысла.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Итак, вы признаете, что такая "вещь", как последовательность букв на экране, содержит в себе вложенный вами смысл, который я могу извлечь.
> Тогда о чем мы спорим? "Вещь" содержит в себе "смысл", причем вполне определенный - именно это я и утверждаю.
> 
> Я мог бы, конечно, попробовать вашими словами "гвозди забивать", но не такой уж я дурак. лучше я стану использовать их по назначению ))


Вы с кем спорите сейчас?  :Smilie:  Разве я отрицал, что последовательность букв на экране ВЫРАЖАЕТ (а не содержит) смысл, который может быть воспринят (а может и не воспринят) при прочтении? 

Мы не спорим, а я Вам указываю на ошибку в восприятии вещей. Вы думаете, что есть вещи, а у них есть смысл. А я Вам говорю, что смысл создает вещи.  Всегда. Во всех ситуациях. Смысл первичен, а вещи - вторичны. Вещи не содержат смысла, потому что лишь по смыслу они и являются вещами.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы не отрицаете, что у вещи более одного смысла?


Ваш вопрос содержит вполне определенный смысл. А если я, не захотев понять его, начну вашим вопросом "гвозди забивать" - буду дураком.
Точно то же самое и с микроскопом.

"Смысл" - это замысел, с которым вещь была создана. Все остальное - это не смыслы, а варианты использования. Ваш вопрос тоже можно, к примеру, напевать как песенку, но вы ведь ждете именно ответа, а не любого его использования.
То есть вас самого не устроит, если я соглашусь с вами и увижу в вашем вопросе более одного варианта использования (например, песенку). )))

----------

Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы с кем спорите сейчас?  Разве я отрицал, что последовательность букв на экране* ВЫРАЖАЕТ (а не содержит)* смысл, который может быть воспринят (а может и не воспринят) при прочтении?


Как же эта последовательность букв на экране могла бы  ВЫРАЖАТЬ заложенный вами смысл, если б она его не СОДРЖАЛА? ))))

----------


## Фил

> Ваш вопрос содержит вполне определенный смысл. А если я, не захотев понять его, начну вашим вопросом "гвозди забивать" - буду дураком.
> Точно то же самое и с микроскопом.
> 
> "Смысл" - это замысел, с которым вещь была создана. Все остальное - это не смыслы, а варианты использования. Ваш вопрос тоже можно, к примеру, напевать как песенку, но вы ведь ждете именно ответа, а не любого его использования.


Значит не отрицаете.

----------


## Фил

> Как же эта последовательность букв на экране могла бы  ВЫРАЖАТЬ заложенный вами смысл, если б она его не СОДРЖАЛА? ))))


Объективно не содержит.
Для танго нужны двое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Значит не отрицаете.


Я не отрицаю возможности различного использования, но это нельзя назвать "смыслами", что я только что продемонстрировал вам не примере вашего вопроса: вас же не устроит если вместо ответа я стану перекладывать ваш вопрос на музыку и петь его.
Вы путаете понятия "смысл" и "варианты использования", в этом все дело.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не отрицаю возможности различного использования, но это нельзя назвать "смыслами", что я только что продемонстрировал вам не примере вашего вопроса: вас же не устроит если вместо ответа я стану перекладывать ваш вопрос на музыку и петь его.
> Вы путаете понятия "смысл" и "варианты использования", в этом все дело.


Вы не продемонстрировали ничего, кроме привязанности  :Smilie:  Можно и нужно называть это смыслами, потому что смысл это то, что с мыслью. То, как Вы можете использовать, то, как Вы можете обнаруживать и отличать - это и есть смыслы, как бы Вам ни хотелось назначить понятию "смысл" какой-нибудь особенный смысл. 

Пока Вы не зададитесь вопросом "зачем" Вам этот особенный смысл, который только смысл, а все остальное не смысл, а что-нибудь другое, Вы не осмыслите собственную приверженность этому особенному смыслу.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Я не отрицаю возможности различного использования, но это нельзя назвать "смыслами", что я только что продемонстрировал вам не примере вашего вопроса: вас же не устроит если вместо ответа я стану перекладывать ваш вопрос на музыку и петь его.
> Вы путаете понятия "смысл" и "варианты использования", в этом все дело.


А что тогда смысл?
Смысл это ведь тоже вариант использования?

----------


## Фил

> Вы не продемонстрировали ничего, кроме привязанности  Можно и нужно называть это смыслами, потому что смысл это то, что с мыслью. То, как Вы можете использовать, то, как Вы можете обнаруживать и отличать - это и есть смыслы, как бы Вам ни хотелось назначить понятию "смысл" какой-нибудь особенный смысл. 
> 
> Пока Вы не зададитесь вопросом "зачем" Вам этот особенный смысл, который только смысл, а все остальное не смысл, а что-нибудь другое, Вы не осмыслите собственную приверженность этому особенному смыслу.


А если смысл не-вариант использования, тогда вообще это что?

----------

Won Soeng (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как же эта последовательность букв на экране могла бы  ВЫРАЖАТЬ заложенный вами смысл, если б она его не СОДРЖАЛА? ))))


 :Smilie:  Вы просто думаете, что есть нечто, что содержит смысл. В то время как все есть анатта (т.е. ничто ничего не содержит). Это все самджня. Связывание признаков смыслом. Намарупа. 

Может быть несколько вещей, которые не имеют общего смысла, были выложены без замысла. Но это не значит, что ум не сможет найти какой-нибудь смысл в этом. Бросьте горсть песка на стол и Вы можете обнаружить там много разных смыслов.

Потому что в уме находится много смысла и этот смысл просто рвется к тому, чтобы быть овеществленным.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ребенок видит в гвозде вполне понятные ему признаки. Стержень, острый с одной стороны, с плоской шляпкой с другой стороны, твердый, определенного размера и т.п.


Это как раз и означает, что он об-на-ру-жил гвоздь, ещё не наделив его, впервые им увиденного, смыслом, значением и т.п. Уловили?




> То, что гвоздем можно скрепить две доски - он может не воспринимать. Но он может научиться, обнаружив, что две доски могут быть скреплены и увидев как кто-то их скрепляет или разбирая увидит там гвоздь.


Так это всё -- потом, после обнаружения гвоздя. : )




> Почему бы для разнообразия сначала не постараться понять, прежде чем фиксить к уже пофиксенному намертво уму?


Ну вот и пытаюсь же -- из поста в пост повторяя одно и то же разными словами -- помочь Вам понять, что пофиксенное мном -- ущербный вымысел, а Вы как-то не очень стараетесь это понять, что ли? Или в чём дело? : )

----------


## Фил

> Я не отрицаю возможности различного использования, но это нельзя назвать "смыслами", что я только что продемонстрировал вам не примере вашего вопроса: вас же не устроит если вместо ответа я стану перекладывать ваш вопрос на музыку и петь его.
> Вы путаете понятия "смысл" и "варианты использования", в этом все дело.


Пол Маккартни так и написал песню Michelle.
А ей наверное это не понравилось.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

После обнаружения не гвоздя, а отличительных признаков. Гвоздь не говорит "я - гвоздь". Ребенок видит форму. Ум ребенка дает форме имя. Это имя никак не выразимо. Но в общении ребенка с папой ребенок узнает выразимое имя "гвоздь". 

Вы оттого не можете попытками ничего добиться, потому что думаете, что я чего-то не понимаю. А думаете Вы так, потому что невнимательны.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А если смысл не-вариант использования, тогда вообще это что?


Вариант - это не "особенный смысл философии реализма Хоса" и тем он ущербен.

Цепляние делает некоторые варианты использования (функции) особенными смыслами. И такие особенные смысла и есть бхава.

Хос же спорит потому что его священную корову пытаются неправильно доить  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Гвоздь не говорит "я - гвоздь".* Ребенок видит форму.* Ум ребенка дает форме имя*. Это имя никак не выразимо. Но в общении ребенка с папой ребенок узнает выразимое имя "гвоздь".


"Гвоздь" самой своей формой свидетельствует о своей функциональности. Вот эта функциональность, заложенная в него его создателем, и есть его смысл, который может понять и ребенок. Ум ребенка не имя дает, а пытается понять функциональность, то есть смысл.  *Причем тут имя "гвоздь"?*




> что думаете, что я чего-то не понимаю. А думаете Вы так, потому что невнимательны.


Вы, Won Soeng, очень самонадеянны. Я не думаю, а вижу что вы чего-то не понимаете в силу уклона в номинализм: вам кажется, что гвоздь - это имя "гвоздь".
А думаете Вы так, потому что невнимательны к подлинным смыслам.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Единственное условие тут - не быть дураком.


Это потому, что нет "объективного присутствия смысла в вещи". Или есть, но совсем чуть-чуть. А вот умный человек для смысла--необходим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Гвоздь" самой своей формой свидетельствует о своей функциональности. Вот эта функциональность, заложенная в него его создателем, и есть его смысл, который может понять и ребенок.  *Причем тут имя "гвоздь"?*
> 
> Вы, Won Soeng, очень самонадеянны. Я не думаю, а вижу что вы не понимаете, в силу уклона в номинализм: вам кажется, что гвоздь - это имя "гвоздь".
> А думаете Вы так, потому что невнимательны к подлинным смыслам.


Вы невнимательны и поэтому думаете, что я самонадеян, не понимаю и уклоняюсь в номинализм  :Smilie: )))
Мне не кажется, что гвоздь - это имя "гвоздь". А вот Вы самонадеятельно думаете, что видите  :Smilie:  Поэтому пытаетесь критиковать то, что себе выдумали.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы невнимательны и поэтому думаете, что я самонадеян, не понимаю и уклоняюсь в номинализм )))
> Мне не кажется, что гвоздь - это имя "гвоздь". А вот Вы самонадеятельно думаете, что видите  Поэтому пытаетесь критиковать то, что себе выдумали.


В своем сообщении вы ничего не сказали о понимании функциональности, то есть смысла, а только о именах:



> Гвоздь не *говорит "я - гвоздь"*. Ребенок видит форму. Ум ребенка *дает форме имя*. Это *имя никак не выразим*о. Но в общении ребенка с папой ребенок узнает выразимое *имя "гвоздь"*.


Как я мог подумать иначе? Сами не замечаете свой номинализм? это от невнимательности ))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Допущение о содержании смыслах в вещах есть не что иное, как отрыжка архигнуснейшего, наиоголтелейшего реализма.

----------

Won Soeng (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В своем сообщении вы ничего не сказали о понимании функциональности, то есть смысла, а только о именах:
> 
> Как я мог подумать иначе? Сами не замечаете свой номинализм? это от невнимательности ))))


Вы продолжаете фантазировать  :Smilie:  Не надо навязывать мне номинализм и невнимательность. Этот пунктик у Вас привычный.

Не называйте срединный путь номинализмом.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы продолжаете фантазировать  Не надо навязывать мне номинализм и невнимательность. Этот пунктик у Вас привычный.
> Не называйте срединный путь номинализмом.


Могу лишь повторить: В своем сообщении вы ничего не сказали о понимании функциональности, то есть смысла, а только о именах. Это и есть номинализм. Причем тут срединный путь?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Могу лишь повторить: В своем сообщении вы ничего не сказали о понимании функциональности, то есть смысла, а только о именах. Это и есть номинализм. Причем тут срединный путь?


При том, что Вы не видите как имена выражают смысл и функциональность, а не объектность или реализм. Вы почему-то решили, что я подменяю именем смысл.

Но все дело в том, что Вы не видите, как устроен смысл и не видите, что невыразимое имя-обозначение и есть кирпичик смысла. 
Поэтому Вы думаете, что видите глубже и можете меня учить. Но Вы видите поверхностно и считаете, что этого достаточно.

Для Вас это спутано и неясно, Вы не видите, что смысл (бхава) возникает при условии склонности (упадана) и не придаете значения словам учения, в которых однозначно утверждается о том, что бхава это карма, наряду с санскара. Вы придаете значение словам в удобном для Вас смысле, не допуская, что Вы слышите удобный смысл и конструируете в уме белиберду, с которой спорите, вместо того, чтобы уловить смысл, рожденный не белибердой.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не видите, как устроен смысл и не видите, что невыразимое имя-обозначение и есть кирпичик смысла.


"Невыразимое имя-обозначение" - это "татхата", "таковость вещи", она не имеет отношения к замыслу создателя, то есть к вложенному смыслу, который можно впоследствии в их "усмотреть".




> и можете меня учить.


 Вот еще, была охота! ))
Кстати, бхава - это не "смысл".
Смысл - это артха. ))))

----------


## Фил

> При том, что Вы не видите как имена выражают смысл и функциональность, а не объектность или реализм. Вы почему-то решили, что я подменяю именем смысл.
> 
> Но все дело в том, что Вы не видите, как устроен смысл и не видите, что невыразимое имя-обозначение и есть кирпичик смысла. 
> Поэтому Вы думаете, что видите глубже и можете меня учить. Но Вы видите поверхностно и считаете, что этого достаточно.
> 
> Для Вас это спутано и неясно, Вы не видите, что смысл (бхава) возникает при условии склонности (упадана) и не придаете значения словам учения, в которых однозначно утверждается о том, что бхава это карма, наряду с санскара. Вы придаете значение словам в удобном для Вас смысле, не допуская, что Вы слышите удобный смысл и конструируете в уме белиберду, с которой спорите, вместо того, чтобы уловить смысл, рожденный не белибердой.


Хос спорит не с собеседником, а с "соломенным чучелом", которому приписывает черти-что.

----------

Монферран (18.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хос спорит не с собеседником, а с "соломенным чучелом", которому приписывает черти-что.


Да это так. Склонность считать, что вокруг нет достойных оппонентов. Люди погруженные в лингвистические изыскания годами и десятилетиями, не могут поверить, что кто-то может обнаружить то, над чем они бьются, минуя словесные определения, неконцептуально. 

Это ловушка эрудированности. Кажется, что другие обязательно ошибаются, если не могут тебе (знатоку) что-то внятно объяснить. Хочется обязательно уличить в ошибке (раз я не реализовал истину, так много о ней зная, те, кто не знают, даже претендовать не вправе).

Вот и возникает для облегчения баталий классификация соломенных чучел, к которым следует свести любого оппонента и считать его разбитым.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Я не думаю, что инженер, разбирающийся с применимостью и функционированием неведомого устройства что-то думает о его "необусловленности" или "собственной сущности". Но инженерная задача оказывается в итоге решена. Именно потому, что "такая возможность содержится в самой вещи (как ее самосущий смысл) ))))"
> Будь оно иначе, эту задачу решить было бы невозможно.


Это известная проблема и она немножко иначе выглядит.
Реверсивный инженеринг достаточно часто выдает "на гора" копию лучше(!) оригинала.
Фантастические рассказы про это пишут даже, как не работало в оригинале, но заработало после копирования  :Smilie: 

Как мне кажется, причина этого в том, что "гвоздь" не один и поэтому вы не можете прийти к согласию в диалоге.
Воспринятый гвоздь "в уме" это ведь не "оригинальный гвоздь", а его отражение.

----------


## Монферран

> Хос спорит не с собеседником, а с "соломенным чучелом", которому приписывает черти-что.


Давно пора было вывести на чистую воду всех демагогов. Правильно я сделал, что со 116-й перезапустил колесо темы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> После обнаружения не гвоздя, а отличительных признаков. Гвоздь не говорит "я - гвоздь". Ребенок видит форму. Ум ребенка дает форме имя. Это имя никак не выразимо. Но в общении ребенка с папой ребенок узнает выразимое имя "гвоздь".


Восприняв некую совокупность отличительных признаков объекта, именуемого в русском языке, к примеру, "гвоздь", *ребёнок об-на-ру-жил объект, независимо от чьих-либо представлений о функциях оного объекта*.
Таким образом, ложное утверждение "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи" опровергнуто.

----------


## Монферран

> Восприняв некую совокупность отличительных признаков объекта, именуемого в русском языке, к примеру, "гвоздь", *ребёнок об-на-ру-жил объект, независимо от чьих-либо представлений о функциях оного объекта*.
> Таким образом, ложное утверждение "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи" опровергнуто.


А ничего, что ребёнку своих собственных представлений о штукенции вполне достаточно для обнаружения?

----------


## Фил

> Восприняв некую совокупность отличительных признаков объекта, именуемого в русском языке, к примеру, "гвоздь", *ребёнок об-на-ру-жил объект, независимо от чьих-либо представлений о функциях оного объекта*.
> Таким образом, ложное утверждение "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи" опровергнуто.


Вы говорите с позиции стороннего-взрослого, который знает что такое гвоздь?

----------


## Фил

> "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи" опровергнуто.


 Тут имеется в виду любая функция. Например: красивая железка.
Не будет "красивой железки", "блестящий штучки", или хотя бы "интересно" - не будет внимания - не будет обнаружения.

----------

Won Soeng (16.05.2016), Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А ничего, что ребёнку своих собственных представлений о штукенции вполне достаточно для обнаружения?


Да нет же у ребёнка (и не у него одного : ) ни-ка-ких -- не только собственных -- представлений при самом первом обнаружении, о каком и идёт речь, если не уловили... Это раз.
Два: какое отношение Ваше "А ничего..." имеет к невозможности обнаружить объект без "представлений функций этой вещи" и её наличии в связи с "представлениями её функций"?

----------

Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Восприняв некую совокупность отличительных признаков объекта, именуемого в русском языке, к примеру, "гвоздь", *ребёнок об-на-ру-жил объект, независимо от чьих-либо представлений о функциях оного объекта*.
> Таким образом, ложное утверждение "Какую бы вещь Вы ни обнаружили, это происходит лишь от представлений функций этой вещи. Нет функций - нет вещи" опровергнуто.


Не опровергнута, а отвергнута без внимания лишь сложившаяся у Вас поверхностная идея о том, что же это могло бы значить "нет функций - нет вещей"  :Smilie:  Сначала нужно понять, исследовать, а потом опровергать. 
Отвергнуть каждый может, вообще ничего не надо делать.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут имеется в виду любая функция. Например: красивая железка.
> Не будет "красивой железки", "блестящий штучки", или хотя бы "интересно" - не будет внимания - не будет обнаружения.


Это слишком сложно для философа. Картинка не стройная. Как это - красивая железка и "функция" - рядом?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы говорите с позиции стороннего-взрослого, который знает что такое гвоздь?


Гвоздь -- это только для примера. : ) А так объекта : ) можно взять любого, даже не упоминая его имени в неком языке.
Разговор же -- о взаимосвязи функций объекта и возможности его/объекта обнаружения кем-либо (включая взрослых) и вообще -- существования объекта.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это известная проблема и она немножко иначе выглядит.
> Реверсивный инженеринг достаточно часто выдает "на гора" копию лучше(!) оригинала.
> Фантастические рассказы про это пишут даже, как не работало в оригинале, но заработало после копирования 
> 
> Как мне кажется, причина этого в том, что "гвоздь" не один и поэтому вы не можете прийти к согласию в диалоге.
> Воспринятый гвоздь "в уме" это ведь не "оригинальный гвоздь", а его отражение.


Вообще абстракция чего-то, что может что-то скрепить. А еще это что-то острое (а скреплять можно не только острым). А еще это твердое (а скреплять можно не только твердым). 

В общем твердолобое упорствование в некой красивой идее, оторванное от того, как мы действительно что-либо воспринимаем - делает философа заложником философских идей.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Гвоздь -- это только для примера. : ) А так объекта : ) можно взять любого, даже не упоминая его имени в неком языке.
> Разговор же -- о взаимосвязи функций объекта и возможности его/объекта обнаружения кем-либо (включая взрослых) и вообще -- существования объекта.


Разговор так же о том, что признавать "функциями", и признавать ли функциями "объекта" или следует признать объективизацию функциональности. И уже после этого рассматривается, как что-либо распознается (благодаря представлениям о функциях и их обобщения и комбинирования). 

Когда кто-то смотрит примитивно на представления другого, он думает, что примитивны сами предпосылки. Чтобы проверить - нужно копнуть глубже. Но некоторым оказывается слишком глубоко.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это слишком сложно для философа. Картинка не стройная. Как это - красивая железка и "функция" - рядом?


Для об-на-ру-же-ни-я/вос-при-я-ти-я объекта его функция/-ции, строго говоря, вообще по фиг. : ) Не слишком сложная мысль?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для об-на-ру-же-ни-я/вос-при-я-ти-я объекта его функция, строго говоря, вообще по фиг. : ) Не слишком сложная мысль?


Не сложная. Просто - ошибочная  :Smilie:  Или Вы не считаете себя способным заблуждаться?  :Wink: 

Начнем от печки. 
Вы признаете реализм необусловленных чувственным восприятием вещей?

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Гвоздь -- это только для примера. : ) А так объекта : ) можно взять любого, даже не упоминая его имени в неком языке.
> Разговор же -- о взаимосвязи функций объекта и возможности его/объекта обнаружения кем-либо (включая взрослых) и вообще -- существования объекта.


 Предположение: "быть" - это функция?
Похоже на предельную функцию чего бы то ни было существующего.
Поэтому если в уме смотрящего нет для этого объекта функции "быть" он останется незамеченным.
Я не беру здесь приписывание умом "быть" тому чего нет. 
Оно от этого не появляется.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Предположение: "быть" - это функция?
> Похоже на предельную функцию чего бы то ни было существующего.
> Поэтому если в уме смотрящего нет для этого объекта функции "быть" он останется незамеченным.
> Я не беру здесь приписывание умом "быть" тому чего нет. 
> Оно от этого не появляется.


Быть (бхава) - это несомненно функция. Санскара. Карма.

Реализм это крайность этернализма и пока этерналист не осознает, что его взляды подвергнуты критике Буддой - увы, будет стоять на нем, убежденный что нечто существует по существу (т.е. без определенных условий для чувственного восприятия этого)

Понятно, что вопрос сложен, так как ум в мозге, а мозг в уме и разобраться в этом "что было раньше" - значит увидеть, как именно все это взаимосвязано.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> При том, что Вы не видите как имена выражают смысл и функциональность


И как же имена выражают смысл и функциональность? разъясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да нет же у ребёнка (и не у него одного : ) ни-ка-ких -- не только собственных -- представлений при самом первом обнаружении, о каком и идёт речь, если не уловили... Это раз.
> Два: какое отношение Ваше "А ничего..." имеет к невозможности обнаружить объект без "представлений функций этой вещи" и её наличии в связи с "представлениями её функций"?


Не бывает "самого первого обнаружения". В этом ошибка всех закоренелых убежденных этерналистов. 

Все обнаружения кружатся в различениях, которые словно ветки у дерева - ветвятся, ветвятся, ветвятся. Только обычно дерево заканчивается листьями, а дерево намарупа словно запутанная рыбацкая сеть - все со всем соединено и от каждого узелка идут по нескольку ниточек к другим узелкам.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Предположение: "быть" - это функция?


Быть *чем-то*, наверное?

----------


## Фил

> Быть *чем-то*, наверное?


Нет, просто "быть"
(такая общая конструкция)

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> И как же имена выражают смысл и функциональность? разъясните пожалуйста.


Они связаны со смыслом и функциональностью принятой в социуме.
Сами по себе они ничего не выражают, это знаки.
Как дорожные знаки - нужна знаковая система.
Они выражают что-то только в рамках принятой знаковой системы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы признаете реализм необусловленных чувственным восприятием вещей?


Да, а заодно -- есть ли жизнь на Марсе?!
Это к тому, что пошло знакомое уже "про космические корабли, бороздящие своды Большого театра"... : )
Не, Лёша, супротив гвоздя, обнаруживаемого/воспринимаемого (это синонимы, улавливаете?) ребёнком без представлений о сего гвоздя функциях, никаких аргументов, окромя демагогских (аргументами вообще не являющихся), быть не могёт! Вот. : ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Быть (бхава) - это несомненно функция.


Бхава (dngos po) - это, несомненно, не функция, а именно ВЕЩЬ в аспекте ее способности выполнять функции, то есть осмысленно функционировать. Согласно определению:
dngos po: mtshan nyid don byed nus pa - *that* which is able to perform a function
Вообще-то номиналистоу следовало бы быть повнимательнее к словоупотреблению ))))

----------


## Монферран

> Не сложная. Просто - ошибочная  Или Вы не считаете себя способным заблуждаться? 
> 
> Начнем от печки. 
> Вы признаете реализм необусловленных чувственным восприятием вещей?


Есть люди, которые упёрты в своём мнении, но в данном случае человек просто чем-то не удовлетворен. Он не отстаивает своё, он только придирается.

----------

Won Soeng (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И как же имена выражают смысл и функциональность? разъясните пожалуйста.


Вы знаете вкус чая, не задумываясь о том, что "это чай". Сначала распознаете вкус. Затем вспоминаете название. Выражаете то, что распознали.

Почему распознаете? Потому что есть отношения вкуса и языка. Что такое отношение? Это взаимосвязь. 
Если копать глубже, то Вы обнаруживаете, что всегда перед тем, как есть то, что Вам понятно как имя, выражаемое словом, понятием, удобным для общения, есть то, что тоже - имя, на внутреннем языке ума, и то, что Вы не готовы понимать, как имя, запутываясь и усложняя это простое и естественное в исследовании восприятия упражнение.

Если Вы перестанете пытаться все вписать в привычную картину терминов и определений, то увидите как именно работает восприятие в каждом моменте.

Будда учит этому на примере пяти совокупностей цепляния, которые понять проще. Форма-чувства-восприятие-конструирование-осознавание.
Но далее нужно увидеть, что рождение совокупностей происходит при условии существования. А существование при условии цепляния. 

И до цепляния есть еще жажда. И чувствование. И контакт. 

И все это уже не так просто рассмотреть в упражнении по наблюдению за тем, как работает чувственное восприятие. 
Нужны подходящие ситуации, где все это можно заметить.

И я регулярно рассказываю о некоторых таких очень подходящих для исследования ситуациях.

Как работает ум, разбирая сложные каракули? Заметно, как проясняется смысл, как движется внимание, как оно направляется предположениями.


Когда все это исследовано, тогда и понятно, что имена - это не только и не столько слова, сколько внутренние представления-образы ума, направляющие поток внимания для постоянного прояснения непрерывно изменяющейся ситуации, на основе опыта сходства ситуаций, их распознавания, распознавания устойчивых элементов ситуации и вообще поиска постоянства. 

Любой предмет распознается лишь от тех проявлений (т.е. функций - это еще один предмет недопонимания, что значит "функция" и зачем о ней идет речь") к восприятию которых ум подготовлен в других прошлых ситуациях. 

Когда что-то знакомо, это узнается в комплексе, быстро. Не происходит внимательного переосмысления. Проверяется несколько признаков и возникает убеждения - эта ситуация достаточно сходна с уже знакомой. И эта ситуация состоит из кирпичиков-представлений, взаимодействующих (вот где функциональность) между собой. 

Затем образ взаимодействия схлопывается (ловушка, в которую попадают этерналисты, во главе с Аристотелем) и остаются образы вещей, независимых от взаимодействия, которое их СКОНСТРУИРОВАЛО (функция). 

Поэтому когда человек смотрит в книгу (12-звенную цепь) и видит фигу (перед различением-виджняна звено конструирования-санскара) и не может этого никак сопоставить с тем, что происходит в собственном уме.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Бхава (dngos po) - это, несомненно, не функция, а именно ВЕЩЬ в аспекте ее способности выполнять функции, то есть осмысленно функционировать. Согласно определению:
> dngos po: mtshan nyid don byed nus pa - *that* which is able to perform a function
> Вообще-то номиналистоу следовало бы быть повнимательнее к словоупотреблению ))))


"Вещь" и "Объект" - это разные?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они связаны со смыслом и функциональностью принятой в социуме.


Как в контексте этой формулировки вы опишите приведенный пример: дикари нашли часы, и один ОЧЕНЬ УМНЫЙ ДИКАРЬ, разобрав их механизм, обнаружил, что они способны отмечать равные интервалы суточного цикла. Где именно здесь "смысл и функциональность принятые в социуме"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бхава (dngos po) - это, несомненно, не функция, а именно ВЕЩЬ в аспекте ее способности выполнять функции, то есть осмысленно функционировать. Согласно определению:
> dngos po: mtshan nyid don byed nus pa - *that* which is able to perform a function
> Вообще-то номиналистоу следовало бы быть повнимательнее к словоупотреблению ))))


Вообще-то Вы привязаны к определению, суть которого понимаете извращенно, вне контекста. Вам знаком анализ 12-звенной цепи?
Вы наверняка слышали о трех группах: клеши-карма-дукха. По Вашему карма - это вещи?

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Как в контексте этой формулировки вы опишите приведенный пример: дикари нашли часы, и один ОЧЕНЬ УМНЫЙ ДИКАРЬ, разобрав их механизм, обнаружил, что они способны отмечать равные интервалы суточного цикла. Где именно здесь "смысл и функциональность принятые в социуме"?


 Их нет, как у дикарей не было для этого имени (знака)

----------


## Фил

Я так понимаю, что "вещь" это "объект выполняющий функцию быть"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как работает ум, разбирая сложные каракули? Заметно, как проясняется смысл, как движется внимание, как оно направляется предположениями.


Откуда взялся смысл в "сложных каракулях"? ведь не будь его там, нечего было бы и разбирать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как в контексте этой формулировки вы опишите приведенный пример: дикари нашли часы, и один ОЧЕНЬ УМНЫЙ ДИКАРЬ, разобрав их механизм, обнаружил, что они способны отмечать равные интервалы суточного цикла. Где именно здесь "смысл и функциональность принятые в социуме"?


Нужно ли ему для этого разбирать механизм?  :Smilie:  Вы придумали умозрительный пример, вместо того чтобы взять что либо из жизни. В этом и Ваша беда.

Увидев двигающиеся стрелки дикарь не разбирая механизма СОПОСТАВИТ ФУНКЦИЮ двигающихся стрелок и функцию циклического времени суток. 
Поэтому не умный, а наблюдательный (любопытный заморочится тем, что не имеет отношения к функции, а имеет отношение к устройству, хотя Вы не должны бы путать назначение и устройство)

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016), Сергей Хос (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Их нет


чего именно нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Быть (бхава) - это несомненно функция. Санскара. Карма.


Очередная безграмотная чушь... Бхава -- это такая же функция, санскара и карма, как и смысл. Листните словари, чтоб не пороть ерунды в следующий раз хотя бы по этому поводу?




> Понятно, что вопрос сложен, так как ум в мозге, а мозг в уме и разобраться в этом "что было раньше" - значит увидеть, как именно все это взаимосвязано.


Трудно, да? А кто Вам обещал, что будет легко/просто?! : ))

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Откуда взялся смысл в "сложных каракулях"? ведь не будь его там, нечего было бы и разбирать.


Смысл находится в Вашей памяти, в Вашем опыте, который во многом сходен с памятью и опытом других людей. Умение писать и читать не добавляет смысла к написанному и прочитанному, а лишь помогает эти смыслы синхронизировать в общении. 

Если бы смысл был не связан с Вашим опытом, Вы были бы пресловутым дураком (невежей, профаном) в отношении того смысла, который доступен кому-то другому (кто обучен, опытен, знаком с ситуациями, в которых ВЫЯВИЛ этот смысл исходя из сопоставления закономерностей наблюдения и различения признаков и конструкций на их основе)

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нужно ли ему для этого разбирать механизм?  Вы придумали умозрительный пример, вместо того чтобы взять что либо из жизни. В этом и Ваша беда.


Неправда, я приводил и пример из жизни: инженерам регулярно приходится решать задачи выяснения принципа работы и назначения различных неведомых устройств в процессе промышленного шпионаха. И они с этим справляются весьма успешно, не хуже иных "дикарей".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Смысл находится в Вашей памяти, в Вашем опыте


Это не верно: порождаемые вами смыслы не находятся в моем опыте. Это рас.
А два: будь оно так как вы говорите, не было бы возможным обретение нового опыта, если бы все познание ограничивалось лишь уже имеющимся.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть люди, которые упёрты в своём мнении, но в данном случае человек просто чем-то не удовлетворен. Он не отстаивает своё, он только придирается.


Он не удовлетворён глупостью/бредовостью ряда конкретных суждений (принадлежащих -- в данном случае -- Вон Сону), каковые качества таких суждений и показывает. Только и всего. Кто видит/понимает -- видит/понимает. Кто не могёт -- шустро переходит на личности либо утекает в демагогику...

----------


## Фил

> чего именно нет?


Имени нет и смысла нет.
Имя появится вместе со смыслом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очередная безграмотная чушь... Бхава -- это такая же функция, санскара и карма, как и смысл. Листните словари, чтоб не пороть ерунды в следующий раз хотя бы по этому поводу?
> 
> 
> Трудно, да? А кто Вам обещал, что будет легко/просто?! : ))


Так это Вам непросто, потому что Вы доверяете словарям, а не учению Будды. 

Бхава - бытие, это звено действия. Это именно становление пяти совокупностей в оПРЕДЕЛенных (цеплянием) границах удела существования.

И то, что Вы этого не понимаете, показывает, что вся Ваша эрудиция в учении Будды ничего не стоит. Одни нагромождения заблуждений, без проникновения в суть.
А все амбиции и претезнии - оттого и активны. Потому и лезете спорить и уличать, что неугомонны, не видите истину. 

Продолжайте изучать учение Будды, а не пытайтесь учить окружающих чтению словарей и сравниванию слов со словами. Когда поймете смысл - тогда к Вашим словам будут прислушиваться. Пока - нельзя. Вы несете чушь, даже когда цитируете слова Будды.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очередная безграмотная чушь... Бхава -- это такая же функция, санскара и карма, как и смысл. Листните словари, чтоб не пороть ерунды в следующий раз хотя бы по этому поводу?


Уже отметил, но наш собеседник, похоже, не охоч до точного словоупотребления. тут все на досужем интуировании построено, которому присвоено наименование "проникновение в суть." ))))

----------

Юй Кан (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Неправда, я приводил и пример из жизни: инженерам регулярно приходится решать задачи выяснения принципа работы и назначения различных неведомых устройств в процессе промышленного шпионаха. И они с этим справляются весьма успешно, не хуже иных "дикарей".


Они эти устройства не случайно находят на улице.
Они уже обусловлены шпионажем.

----------


## Фил

> Это не верно: порождаемые вами смыслы не находятся в моем опыте. Это рас.
> А два: будь оно так как вы говорите, не было бы возможным обретение нового опыта, если бы все познание ограничивалось лишь уже имеющимся.


Из комбинаций уже имеющегося возникают эмерджентные качества и поверх них еще и т.д.
Это все эпифеномены без начала.

----------


## Фил

> Уже отметил, но наш собеседник, похоже, не охоч до точного словоупотребления. тут все на досужем интуировании построено, которому присвоено наименование "проникновение в суть." ))))


Так вот у меня вопрос был, что такое вещь?
Не "объект с функцией быть" ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Он не удовлетворён глупостью/бредовостью ряда конкретных суждений (принадлежащих -- в данном случае -- Вон Сону), каковые качества таких суждений и показывает. Только и всего. Кто видит/понимает -- видит/понимает. Кто не могёт -- шустро переходит на личности либо утекает в демагогику...


То есть Вы не переходите на личности и не утекаете в демагогику? У Вас перед носом зеркало, но Вы об этом не знаете. В любой схватке напрямую Вы начинаете занудно оправдываться и морализировать, потому что ничего другого у Вас нет. 

Скажите слово истины, если можете. Но Вы - не можете. Вы можете только рефлексировать над тем, что не совпадает с Вашими иллюзиями. И изворотливо переводить стрелки, попрекая и пытаясь ехидничать. 

Пока сами в себе этого не увидите - будете думать, что видите что-то и показываете это кому-то. И тяга заниматься придирками никуда не денется. Вы во мраке и других можете тащить исключительно во мрак. Просто признайтесь в этом, не оправдываясь тем, что Вам на это указывают откуда-то из мрака. Это Ваш мрак.

Давайте-ка на свет. А, да, Вы же думаете, что это недоступно. Только паре святых из сотни миллиардов. Удалось. Не стоит даже пытаться. Главное - тащить за ноги тех, кто говорит, что видит свет.

Вы же как на ладони. Вам неприятно, вот и начинаете мутить воду, уводя разговоры в сторону год за годом. 

Демагог - это Вы. Только никак не можете себе в этом признаться. 

Вы считаете весь свой опыт ничтожным (а чужой - еще ничтожнее) поэтому не смеете им даже поделиться. Как же, Вы недостойный (с комплексом профессора - остальные еще недостойнее). 

Способны дать себе в этом отчет, или чувство важности и ложной репутации не позволяет? Коан "не дурак ли я" Вами не пройден. Вы не понимаете, когда Вы дурак, а когда нет. Вы считаете, что все дураки всегда и по определению. И в этом Ваша тотальная беда.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Он не удовлетворён глупостью/бредовостью ряда конкретных суждений (принадлежащих -- в данном случае -- Вон Сону), каковые качества таких суждений и показывает. Только и всего. Кто видит/понимает -- видит/понимает. Кто не могёт -- шустро переходит на личности либо утекает в демагогику...


Перейти на личности, комментируя Ваши выпады, в принципе невозможно, поскольку Ваши эмоциональные, крайне негативные и просто злобные оценки и эпитеты уже обращены к личности.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так это Вам непросто, потому что Вы доверяете словарям, а не учению Будды. 
> 
> Бхава - бытие, это звено действия. Это именно становление пяти совокупностей в оПРЕДЕЛенных (цеплянием) границах удела существования.
> 
> И то, что Вы этого не понимаете, показывает, что вся Ваша эрудиция в учении Будды ничего не стоит. Одни нагромождения заблуждений, без проникновения в суть.
> А все амбиции и претезнии - оттого и активны. Потому и лезете спорить и уличать, что неугомонны, не видите истину. 
> 
> Продолжайте изучать учение Будды, а не пытайтесь учить окружающих чтению словарей и сравниванию слов со словами. Когда поймете смысл - тогда к Вашим словам будут прислушиваться. Пока - нельзя. Вы несете чушь, даже когда цитируете слова Будды.


Знакомая дичь/дикость... Начинали когда-то, если помните (аз -- помню : ) с того, что сутрам вообще верить низзя, потому как все переводчики -- непросветлённые. А петерь пришли к тому, что во всём виноваты словари, каких Вы не читали и читать не собираетесь. А дальше -- заполошно, обильно и проективно пшло на личности: признак неспособности говорить по делу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уже отметил, но наш собеседник, похоже, не охоч до точного словоупотребления. тут все на досужем интуировании построено, которому присвоено наименование "проникновение в суть." ))))


Проблема точного словоупотребления заключается в том, что его не существует. Все слова приблизительны и работают в ограничивающем их разнообразие контекстов сочетании. 

Если бы Вы видели бхава как предмет наблюдения - Вам были бы не важны "точные слова". Разные подойдут. То, что нельзя описать одним словом, можно описать словосочетаниями.

Важно указать на наблюдаемое, на то, что есть в опыте того, с кем Вы общаетесь.

Игра в слова, которые ни на что не указывают ни у одного из оппонентов - вот главная ошибка всех любителей точного словоупотребления.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Перейти на личности, комментируя Ваши выпады, в принципе невозможно, поскольку Ваши эмоциональные, крайне негативные и просто злобные оценки и эпитеты уже обращены к личности.


Жаждете сугубо позитивных оценок чуши и бреда? С чего это вдруг?
И естественно, что во всех чужих переходах на мою личность виноват исключительно аз, дающий анализ чуши и её разоблачающий. Правильно понимам? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знакомая дичь/дикость... Начинали когда-то, если помните (аз -- помню : ) с того, что сутрам вообще верить низзя, потому как все переводчики -- непросветлённые. А петерь пришли к тому, что во всём виноваты словари, каких Вы не читали и читать не собираетесь. А дальше -- заполошно, обильно и проективно пшло на личности: признак неспособности говорить по делу.


Это не дичь и дикость, это Ваше отражение в зеркале. Смотрите, изучайте. Вы и дела-то не знаете, как Вам судить, что по делу, а что нет?

Какова Ваша функция ученика Будды? Что Вы делаете, как ученик Будды?

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Игра в слова, которые ни на что не указывают ни у одного из оппонентов - вот главная ошибка всех любителей точного словоупотребления.


Витгенштейн приводил пример со словом "игра".
Все понимают, что обозначает слово "игра", все понимают, когда видят активность, что это "игра", но совершенно невозможно дать четкий набор квалифицирующих признаков, что такое "игра".

Проблема то уже давно не только засвечена, но и решена.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Жаждете сугубо позитивных оценок чуши и бреда? С чего это вдруг?


С того, что Вы заслуживаете то, что получаете. Научитесь принимать замечания, а не отвергать их, высмеивая, словно Вы некритикуемый истукан.

Вы сами несете чушь и бред, полагая, что это кому-то полезно. Меряя по себе - отдавайте в этом отчет. 

Для Вас само учение Будды - чушь и бред, которому Вы ничуть не доверяете и ничуть не понимаете, ни на секунду. Сознайтесь уже.
Когда у Вас появится доверие к учению Будды, чушь и бред перестанут Вас как-то тревожить. Вам нечего будет защищать.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Витгенштейн приводил пример со словом "игра".
> Все понимают, что обозначает слово "игра", все понимают, когда видят активность, что это "игра", но совершенно невозможно дать четкий набор квалифицирующих признаков, что такое "игра".
> 
> Проблема то уже давно не только засвечена, но и решена.


Есть бесчисленные проблемы, не имеющие отношения к Учению Будды. Поэтому их необязательно решать, чтобы обнаружить срединный путь.
Люди увлекаются словами и забывают, зачем они ими когда-то увлеклись. Проходят годы, жизни, а цель не только не достигается, даже направление давно забыто.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Жаждете сугубо позитивных оценок чуши и бреда? С чего это вдруг?


Просто жалко Вас, столько лет на буддизм потратили, а в итоге буддизм для Вас - что в домино играть с пенсионерами.

----------

Won Soeng (16.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, просто "быть"
> (такая общая конструкция)


Тогда что такое функция?
Я--тоже против догм!

----------

Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> То есть Вы не переходите на личности и не утекаете в демагогику? У Вас перед носом зеркало, но Вы об этом не знаете. В любой схватке напрямую Вы начинаете занудно оправдываться и морализировать, потому что ничего другого у Вас нет. 
> 
> Скажите слово истины, если можете. Но Вы - не можете. Вы можете только рефлексировать над тем, что не совпадает с Вашими иллюзиями. И изворотливо переводить стрелки, попрекая и пытаясь ехидничать. 
> 
> Пока сами в себе этого не увидите - будете думать, что видите что-то и показываете это кому-то. И тяга заниматься придирками никуда не денется. Вы во мраке и других можете тащить исключительно во мрак. Просто признайтесь в этом, не оправдываясь тем, что Вам на это указывают откуда-то из мрака. Это Ваш мрак.
> 
> Давайте-ка на свет. А, да, Вы же думаете, что это недоступно. Только паре святых из сотни миллиардов. Удалось. Не стоит даже пытаться. Главное - тащить за ноги тех, кто говорит, что видит свет.
> 
> Вы же как на ладони. Вам неприятно, вот и начинаете мутить воду, уводя разговоры в сторону год за годом. 
> ...


Не Вам решать, пройден ли мном самим мой же коан, Вами неоднократно проигноренный. : ))
А так -- ну, очередной потоковый "букэт" проективных обвинений, назиданий и фантазий класса "сам дурак"...

----------


## Фил

> Тогда что такое функция?
> Я--тоже против догм!


Функция - участие в цепи взаимозависимого возникновения (т.е. действие, активность)
Самая простая функция, которую можно себе представить (не классифицируя ее никак) - это просто "быть".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда что такое функция?
> Я--тоже против догм!


Вот, правильный вопрос. Это и есть правильная функция - правильное действие, адекватное ситуации и правильному отношению. 
Когда что-либо неясно, нужно задать правильный вопрос, а не тонуть в неясности и мутить ситуацию хаотичными движениями.

Функция - это учебное слово, отражающее действие в моменте. В любом моменте есть ограниченные цеплянием побуждения. 
Пробужденный, ясный ум знает, что в каждой ситуации страдание прекращается с жаждой, потому что прекращается цепляние, прекращается особенность этой ситуации, прекращается ее эмоциональный заряд. 

Возвращаясь к вещам и их функциям: функция любой вещи - это то устремление, на которое эта вещь опирается в своем существовании. Есть многообразие вещей, служащих одним и тем же функциям, и выбор адекватной вещи происходит исходя из ясного понимания того сочетания функций, которые вызвали к жизни эту вещь.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не Вам решать, пройден ли мном самим мой же коан, Вами неоднократно проигноренный. : ))
> А так -- ну, очередной потоковый "букэт" проективных обвинений, назиданий и фантазий класса "сам дурак"...


Отчего же мне не решить, пройден Вами коан или нет, на котором Вы заморочились и выстроили целую философию?  :Smilie: 
Это Вам просто никак не признать себя дураком в нужной ситуации, поэтому Вы и не знаете, кто прошел этот коан, кто проигнорил, и почему проигнорить этот коан - правильное его решение в Вашей ситуации.

Ваше амбиции не соответствуют Вашей же потенции. Ставьте перед собой реальные цели и не пытайтесь вводить окружающих в заблуждение в отношении Ваших достижений.
Все что Вы получаете в ответ - это лишь зеркалирование. Вы думаете, что кто-то лжет или блефует - но это Вы лжете и блефуете и тонете в этом блефе, не в силах из него выбраться и пытаясь попрекать в нем каждого, кто Вас не принимает всерьез, не доверяет Вам и оспаривает Ваши самоуверенные выпады-придирки.

Вы думаете, что Вы придираетесь по делу? Как можно придираться по делу, дела - не зная? Вы симулятор дела, увы. И по заслугам Вам то пренебрежение, которое Вы постоянно получаете.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не дичь и дикость, это Ваше отражение в зеркале. Смотрите, изучайте. Вы и дела-то не знаете, как Вам судить, что по делу, а что нет?
> 
> Какова Ваша функция ученика Будды? Что Вы делаете, как ученик Будды?


Лёша, Вы, образно говоря, с какого дуба сегодня упали, что, буквально скажу, берётесь требовать с мну отчёту? : ) Самомнение компенсаторно взыграло, что ли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для Вас само учение Будды - чушь и бред, которому Вы ничуть не доверяете и ничуть не понимаете, ни на секунду. Сознайтесь уже.
> Когда у Вас появится доверие к учению Будды, чушь и бред перестанут Вас как-то тревожить. Вам нечего будет защищать.


Поправка: доверяю учению Будды/буддизму, но не учению Вон Сона/вонсонизму. А разоблачать или корректировать чушь и бред, обильно источаемые и по поводу Дхармы некоторыми псевдобуддистами, -- нормальное занятие для ученика Будды. Смиритесь с этим.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отчего же мне не решить, пройден Вами коан или нет, на котором Вы заморочились и выстроили целую философию? 
> Это Вам просто никак не признать себя дураком в нужной ситуации, поэтому Вы и не знаете, кто прошел этот коан, кто проигнорил, и почему проигнорить этот коан - правильное его решение в Вашей ситуации.
> 
> Ваше амбиции не соответствуют Вашей же потенции. Ставьте перед собой реальные цели и не пытайтесь вводить окружающих в заблуждение в отношении Ваших достижений.
> Все что Вы получаете в ответ - это лишь зеркалирование. Вы думаете, что кто-то лжет или блефует - но это Вы лжете и блефуете и тонете в этом блефе, не в силах из него выбраться и пытаясь попрекать в нем каждого, кто Вас не принимает всерьез, не доверяет Вам и оспаривает Ваши самоуверенные выпады-придирки.
> 
> Вы думаете, что Вы придираетесь по делу? Как можно придираться по делу, дела - не зная? Вы симулятор дела, увы. И по заслугам Вам то пренебрежение, которое Вы постоянно получаете.


Очередной веник из проективной демагонии или демагогических проекций? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто жалко Вас, столько лет на буддизм потратили, а в итоге буддизм для Вас - что в домино играть с пенсионерами.


А давайте Вы не будете кидаться в крайности: ни хамить мну, ни жалеть, просто пытаясь понять то, чего объясняю? Один раз же уже удалось, с гвоздём... Т.е. Вы не безнадёжны. : )

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так вот у меня вопрос был, что такое вещь?
> Не "объект с функцией быть" ?


Чем функция "быть" отличается от функции не быть?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Игра в слова, которые ни на что не указывают ни у одного из оппонентов - вот главная ошибка всех любителей точного словоупотребления.


Вообще-то, все наоборот: договоренность о значении терминов - залог продуктивного общения. Отсюда и требование точного словоупотребления.

----------

Юй Кан (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще-то Вы привязаны к определению, суть которого понимаете извращенно, вне контекста. Вам знаком анализ 12-звенной цепи?
> Вы наверняка слышали о трех группах: клеши-карма-дукха. По Вашему карма - это вещи?


Конечно, карма - это бхава если говорить в аспекте ее существования. Но если речь пойдет о функциональном смысле, то этот аспект уже будет называться артха.
И не стоит путать эти понятия. Такая путаница - свидетельство неряшливости мышления.

----------


## Монферран

> А давайте Вы не будете кидаться в крайности: ни хамить мну, ни жалеть, просто пытаясь понять то, чего объясняю? Один раз же уже удалось, с гвоздём... Т.е. Вы не безнадёжны. : )


Хе-хе, то есть по поводу гвоздя Вы сделали вид, что не поняли иронии.  Ваш пример Вы и сами признали бесполезным, перейдя по наводке к прибрежным камушкам, в свете показанной Вам Вашей ограниченности в употреблении слова "функция". Для Вас "функция" - это по-прежнему только конкретно гвоздь забить?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Игра в слова, которые ни на что не указывают ни у одного из оппонентов - вот главная ошибка всех любителей точного словоупотребления.


Тот-то Вас так тянет к лингвофрикам как к нелюбителям точного словоупотребления, безошибочно изыскивающим самые несусветные варианты толкования слов?
К примеру, чтоб не голословно: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506405

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хе-хе, то есть по поводу гвоздя Вы сделали вид, что не поняли иронии.  Ваш пример Вы и сами признали бесполезным, перейдя по наводке к прибрежным камушкам...


Да, забыл ещё одно: врать-то -- тоже не надо бы, даже если ну ооочень хочеццо... Пример-то с гвоздём, подвигнувший Вас капризничать по поводу его якобы несовершенства, был не-бес-по-ле-зен. А с небом и камушками -- варианты, какие счёл шибко сложными, в частности -- для Вас.
Или появилось желание убедить мну в Вашей полной безнадёжности? : ))

----------


## Фил

> Чем функция "быть" отличается от функции не быть?


Функции не быть не бывает.
Это как функция не копать.

----------


## Шенпен

> Функции не быть не бывает.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> 


Почему так?
Даже небытие бытийствует.
Что неправильно?

----------


## Шенпен

> Почему так?
> Даже небытие бытийствует.
> Что неправильно?


Чему не быть, того миновать.

----------


## Фил

> Чему не быть, того миновать.


Если Вы этого из небытия вызывать не будете.

----------


## Шенпен

> Если Вы этого из небытия вызывать не будете.


Шерсть на панцире черепахи не смогу.

----------


## Монферран

> Да, забыл ещё одно: врать-то -- тоже не надо бы, даже если ну ооочень хочеццо... Пример-то с гвоздём, подвигнувший Вас капризничать по поводу его якобы несовершенства, был не-бес-по-ле-зен. А с небом и камушками -- варианты, какие счёл шибко сложными, , в частности -- для Вас.


Капризничаете и врёте здесь только Вы. О сложности этих примеров Вы заявили только после того, как Вам показали подобные примеры. Так для кого они тогда в действительности сложные?  :Smilie: 
Но это так, чтоб указать Вам в Ваше же э-э...  зеркало ума, назовём это так. А по существу, речь шла об употреблении слова "функция". Ваши претензии были к высказываниям, в которых оно играет существенную роль. И если Вы не в состоянии сообразить, что при том ограниченном употреблении этого слова "функция", на котором Вы настаиваете, мир просто наполнен "вещами" без вот такой "функции" в Вашем понимании, но Вы это замечаете лишь по подсказке, то уж наверное стоит задуматься о том, почему Ваше внимание прошло мимо.  :Smilie:  Но Вам по-прежнему интересно только то, как бы выявить, как кто-то другой неправ. Вот где и пригодился бы Ваш коан, верно Вам говорят. В самый подходящий момент Вы о нём забыли.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Функция - участие в цепи взаимозависимого возникновения (т.е. действие, активность)
> Самая простая функция, которую можно себе представить (не классифицируя ее никак) - это просто "быть".


Нет такого вида участия/действия, как просто "быть".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Капризничаете и врёте здесь только Вы. О сложности этих примеров Вы заявили только после того, как Вам показали подобные примеры. Так для кого они тогда в действительности сложные?


Да, Вы -- достойный ученик Вон Сона и последователь вонсонизма... Честненький и бесстрастный, тру-вонсонист. : )




> А по существу, речь шла об употреблении слова "функция". Ваши претензии были к высказываниям, в которых оно играет существенную роль. И если Вы не в состоянии сообразить, что при том ограниченном употреблении этого слова "функция", на котором Вы настаиваете, мир просто наполнен "вещами" без вот такой "функции" в Вашем понимании, но Вы это замечаете лишь по подсказке, то уж наверное стоит задуматься о том, почему Ваше внимание прошло мимо.  Но Вам по-прежнему интересно только то, как бы выявить, как кто-то другой неправ. Вот где и пригодился бы Ваш коан, верно Вам говорят. В самый подходящий момент Вы о нём забыли.


Да не суть важно, идёт ли речь о вещах без функции или с оной, поскольку и в том, и в другом случае утверждение Вон Сона оказывается и оказалось ложным. И Вы это поняли. Или -- нет? : ) 
Так с чего вдруг становитесь в позу просветившего мну подсказкой/наводкой, ничего не меняющей по сути? Спесивый вонсонизм требует, что ли? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Функции не быть не бывает.
> Это как функция не копать.


В таком случае "функция "быть" - пустое определение (впрочем, в своей пустоте вполне достойное номиналиста).

----------


## Монферран

> Да, Вы -- достойный ученик Вон Сона и последователь вонсонизма... Честненький и бесстрастный, тру-вонсонист. : )
> 
> 
> Да не суть важно, идёт ли речь о вещах без функции или с оной, поскольку и в том, и в другом случае утверждение Вон Сона оказывается и оказалось ложным. И Вы это поняли. Или -- нет? : ) 
> Так с чего вдруг становитесь в позу просветившего мну подсказкой/наводкой, ничего не меняющей по сути? Спесивый вонсонизм требует, что ли? : )


Показательно, исходя из этого последнего высказывания, которое по сути означает: "да неважно, что я в начале чего-то недопонял, всё равно я был уверен, что он неправ" - спесивый юйканизм - это своего рода оксюморон.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, забыл ещё одно: врать-то -- тоже не надо бы, даже если ну ооочень хочеццо... Пример-то с гвоздём, подвигнувший Вас капризничать по поводу его якобы несовершенства, был не-бес-по-ле-зен. А с небом и камушками -- варианты, какие счёл шибко сложными, в частности -- для Вас.
> Или появилось желание убедить мну в Вашей полной безнадёжности? : ))


Бесполезен. И врете Вы не как врун (зная правду, и намеренно ее искажая), а по недоумию. Зато других уличаете во лжи, будто знаете и правду, и то, что врут намеренно. Попросту - брешете. Как собака на караван. Вот и отношение к Вам - подобающее. Придет Юй Кан, потявкает, да убежит опять.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Показательно, исходя из этого последнего высказывания, которое по сути означает: "да неважно, что я в начале чего-то недопонял, всё равно я был уверен, что он неправ" - спесивый юйканизм - это своего рода оксюморон.


Чего я недопонял в начале, дав простой наглядный пример и избегая усложнения частными вариантами объектов без функций?
А враньё Ваше состоит в том, что ни я, ни Вы не признали мой пример бесполезным.
Отсюда -- ещё одно: не нужно бы приписывать мне свои извращённые толкования сказанного мном. Запоминаете? Хотя... и это -- противоречит вонсонизму, верно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Шерсть на панцире черепахи не смогу.


Да и нужды нет )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тот-то Вас так тянет к лингвофрикам как к нелюбителям точного словоупотребления, безошибочно изыскивающим самые несусветные варианты толкования слов?
> К примеру, чтоб не голословно: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506405


То-то Вас тянет блюсти самостийные и бесполезные порядки, которые никому не помогают и Вам в том числе, но нужно же Вам хоть за что-то держаться? Учеников разбазарили, учение не создали. Все как у Остапа Бендера, только лет в два раза больше впустую утекло. Еще и переводы скептически пересматривают и недоверчиво перепроверяют, чтобы не попасться на беспочвенных фантазиях. Совсем никакого почтения, да? Вроде бы и есть за что похвалить, а не хочется. Не в коня корм. Горделивому коню и кнута довольно.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бесполезен. И врете Вы не как врун (зная правду, и намеренно ее искажая), а по недоумию. Зато других уличаете во лжи, будто знаете и правду, и то, что врут намеренно. Попросту - брешете. Как собака на караван. Вот и отношение к Вам - подобающее. Придет Юй Кан, потявкает, да убежит опять.


Нагло хамите -- значит, вылезло слегка скрываемое время от времени внутреннее хамло, оправдывающее ложь и лживость. Вонсонизм, одним словом...

----------


## Юй Кан

> То-то Вас тянет блюсти самостийные и бесполезные порядки, которые никому не помогают и Вам в том числе, но нужно же Вам хоть за что-то держаться? Учеников разбазарили, учение не создали. Все как у Остапа Бендера, только лет в два раза больше впустую утекло. Еще и переводы скептически пересматривают и недоверчиво перепроверяют, чтобы не попасться на беспочвенных фантазиях. Совсем никакого почтения, да? Вроде бы и есть за что похвалить, а не хочется. Не в коня корм. Горделивому коню и кнута довольно.


Ну-ну, хорош опять и опять проецировать, ездец, постоянно оправдывающий своё хамство, блеф, ложь, отсутствие знаний...
Говорил уже, что подобное поведение (тут -- касательно переводов) уподобляет ему следующего -- желудку, бывшего добра не помнящему, а только гадящему...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно, карма - это бхава если говорить в аспекте ее существования. Но если речь пойдет о функциональном смысле, то этот аспект уже будет называться артха.
> И не стоит путать эти понятия. Такая путаница - свидетельство неряшливости мышления.


Функциональный смысл Вы откуда сейчас привлекаете, намекая на аккуратность мышления? Только Вам разрешается миксовать понятия из разных языков и систем?  :Smilie: 

Есть такой стиль обучения, в котором говорится о функции. Просто удобное слово. Но если его приходится тщательно разъяснять - оно неудобно. Вся эта возня со словами лишь от того, что путаница в понятиях.

Примеры работают лучше. Но если человек упорно не хочет смотреть в указываемом направлении, держась за свою идею, то ни слова, ни примеры не помогут.

Не стоит путать предмет, понятия должны на него хорошо указывать. А если предмет неясен, то и понятия не помогут. Хоть путай, хоть не путай.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Сергей Хос (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну-ну, хорош опять и опять проецировать, ездец, постоянно оправдывающий своё хамство, блеф, ложь, отсутствие знаний...
> Говорил уже, что подобное поведение (тут -- касательно переводов) уподобляет ему следующего -- желудку, бывшего добра не помнящему, а только гадящему...


Вам хорош - Вы и не проецируйте, не хамите, не блефуйте, не лгите и не оправдывайте отсутствие знание. Какая разница, чему Вы уподобляете собственное поведение?
Ведите себя так, как считаете, что должны бы вести себя с Вами. Нечего на зеркало пенять.

Добра от Вас без оговорок еще не было. Вы к нему щедро подмешиваете тщеславие, гордыню и высокомерие. Оттого - все вместе - на помойку. Исправляйтесь, коль хотите другого отношения.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нагло хамите -- значит, вылезло слегка скрываемое время от времени внутреннее хамло, оправдывающее ложь и лживость. Вонсонизм, одним словом...


Вы же хамите и не замечаете этого  :Smilie:  Зато принимаете закономерную и заслуженную отповедь как хамство. Вас уже не исправить, но и скидок не будет. Вы испорчены.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Чего я недопонял в начале, дав простой наглядный пример и избегая усложнения частными вариантами объектов без функций?
> А враньё Ваше состоит в том, что ни я, ни Вы не признали мой пример бесполезным.
> Отсюда -- ещё одно: не нужно бы приписывать мне свои извращённые толкования сказанного мном. Запоминаете? Хотя... и это -- противоречит вонсонизму, верно?


Значит, говорите, Вы не признали пример-то бесполезным? 8-0
Вы же тут рассуждали о том, как кто-то может быть или не быть безнадёжным, а на двух стульях, говорят, не усидишь.  :Smilie: 
Но если у Вас получится, что ж, тогда только останется пожать Вашу мужественную руку.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Функциональный смысл Вы откуда сейчас привлекаете, намекая на аккуратность мышления? Только Вам разрешается миксовать понятия из разных языков и систем?


Смысл (артха) сущего (бхава) раскрывается в функционировании, поэтому - "функциональный смысл". Чего не ясно? ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам хорош - Вы и не проецируйте, не хамите, не блефуйте, не лгите и не оправдывайте отсутствие знание. Какая разница, чему Вы уподобляете собственное поведение?
> Ведите себя так, как считаете, что должны бы вести себя с Вами. Нечего на зеркало пенять.
> 
> Добра от Вас без оговорок еще не было. Вы к нему щедро подмешиваете тщеславие, гордыню и высокомерие. Оттого - все вместе - на помойку. Исправляйтесь, коль хотите другого отношения.


Вот опять с больной головы -- на здоровую, зеркаля/проецируя что есть сил по принципу "сам дурак!".
Токмо аз про свою глупость/непросветлённость знам, чего и не скрываю, а Вы... ну не дурак же, правда? : )
Но таким, чтобы Вы, лжец, блефотворец, хам и т.п. т.д. (понимаю, что всё это -- не вина, а беда, но -- что есть, то есть) мну одобряли и хвалили -- не бу-ду, сколько ни рядитесь мну в наставники.
И -- будет: до следующего вонсонизму.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Значит, говорите, Вы не признали пример-то бесполезным? 8-0


Да, и Вы не сможете доказать обратное фактом/цитатой. (Это -- характерная черта Вон Сона, также хулящего других бездоказательно.) Но зачем настаивать на явном вранье?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Смысл (артха) сущего (бхава) раскрывается в функционировании, поэтому - "функциональный смысл". Чего не ясно? ))))


Действительно  :Smilie:  Давайте на примерах

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот опять с больной головы -- на здоровую, зеркаля/проецируя что есть сил по принципу "сам дурак!".
> Токмо аз про свою глупость/непросветлённость знам, чего и не скрываю, а Вы... ну не дурак же, правда? : )
> Но таким, чтобы Вы, лжец, блефотворец, хам и т.п. т.д. (понимаю, что всё это -- не вина, а беда, но -- что есть, то есть) мну одобряли и хвалили -- не бу-ду, сколько ни рядитесь мну в наставники.
> И -- будет: до следующего вонсонизму.


Так и не перекладывайте с больной головы на здоровую  :Smilie:  У Вас сплошные претензии, так их к себе и применяйте. Вы и есть лжец, хам, блефотворец и любите рядиться в наставники, оттого и возбуждаетесь на эти темы регулярно. Старческого слабоумия еще не должно быть, так что это все Ваша сознательная гражданская позиция. 

Нет у Вас ясного направления, вот и возитесь, чтобы хоть чем-то выделиться. Отдавайте себе отчет. Хорошая практика. Себе и о себе. Другим о себе отчета не надо. О других - тем более, Вы не умелы еще, чтобы это на люди выносить.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, и Вы не сможете доказать обратное фактом/цитатой. (Это -- характерная черта Вон Сона, также хулящего других бездоказательно.) Но зачем настаивать на явном вранье?


Это Ваша личная заморочка на доказательствах и фактах/цитатах. Люди живут, а Вы переживаете. И переживаете пережитое. И пережевываете пережеванное. 
Жаль Вас, несчастного. Лишь бы уличить кого-нибудь  :Smilie:  Святой Вы человек. В Ваших мечтах  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Да, и Вы не сможете доказать обратного фактом/цитатой. (Это -- характерная черта Вон Сона, также хулящего других бездоказательно.) Но зачем настаивать на явном вранье?


Да Вы же сами иной подход предлагали. Просто обозвать Вас безнадёжным, и делов-то. Вы как-то недооцениваете могучий потенциал юйканизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Действительно  Давайте на примерах


Ну вот, все надо разжевывать )))
Мне-то думалось: сказал "функциональный смысл", и сразу все ясно )))

----------


## Фил

> Шерсть на панцире черепахи не смогу.


Уже смогли

----------


## Фил

> Нет такого вида участия/действия, как просто "быть".





> В таком случае "функция "быть" - пустое определение (впрочем, в своей пустоте вполне достойное номиналиста).


Если неизвестно что "нечто" делает, но тем не менее вы его обнаруживаете, то остается только, что оно есть (быть).
Я не прав?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот, все надо разжевывать )))
> Мне-то думалось: сказал "функциональный смысл", и сразу все ясно )))


Абсолютно ясно  :Smilie:  Чистый ум.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Сергей Хос (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если неизвестно что "нечто" делает, но тем не менее вы его обнаруживаете, то остается только, что оно есть (быть).
> Я не прав?


"оно есть" существует только в первый момент контакта, этим знание о вещи далеко не исчерпывается.

----------

Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> "оно есть" существует только в первый момент контакта, этим знание о вещи далеко ее исчерпывается.


Согласен. Я и рассматриваю пока такой предельный случай, для простоты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласен. Я и рассматриваю пока такой предельный случай, для простоты.


Это не простота, а упрощение, неправомерная редукция.
Мудрость - не в этом.

----------


## Шенпен

> Уже смогли


Вы мне льстите.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не простота, а упрощение, неправомерная редукция.
> Мудрость - не в этом.


Конечно не в этом  :Smilie:  Не все то функция, что глагол. Игры слов - это больше игры.

А бытие нужно исследовать. Не глаголы.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вы мне льстите.


Бытие не тождественно реализму.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если неизвестно что "нечто" делает, но тем не менее вы его обнаруживаете, то остается только, что оно есть (быть).
> Я не прав?


Чтобы стать правым или неправым, надо выразиться ясно и логично. Вы этого не достигли.

----------


## Шенпен

> Бытие не тождественно реализму.


Я не знаю какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово "бытие". 
Меня умилил ваш  нонсенс,что не бывает функции "не бывает".

----------


## Фил

> Я не знаю какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово "бытие". 
> Меня умилил ваш  нонсенс,что не бывает функции "не бывает".


А к какой вещи эту фунцию "не бывает" приложить?
Я не понимаю.
Если Вы рассматриваете какую-то вещь она уже есть( быть), хоть рога зайца.
А то чего нет и рассматривать невозможно на предмет не быть.

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы стать правым или неправым, надо выразиться ясно и логично. Вы этого не достигли.


Вы обнаружили нечто (больше ничего неизвестно)
Что оно делает?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бытие не тождественно реализму.


Конечно. Реализм это считать бытие данностью.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Фил (16.05.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Смысл (артха) сущего (бхава) раскрывается в функционировании, поэтому - "функциональный смысл". Чего не ясно? ))))


Бхава это не сущее, а существование скорее.
http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi....2:1:3508.pali
http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi....2:1:3509.pali

----------

Won Soeng (16.05.2016), Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы обнаружили нечто (больше ничего неизвестно)


Такого не бывает. Известен будет цвет или действующая на другое тело сила.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да Вы же сами иной подход предлагали. Просто обозвать Вас безнадёжным, и делов-то.


И это -- ложь. Недоказуемая. Вас в детстве или хотя бы в школе не учили, что врать -- это неблагое деяние?
Так вот этому учил Будда:

*Мусавада сутта: Ложь*
Ити 1.25
Так было сказано Благословенным, сказано Арахантом, и так я слышала:
«Нет такого злодеяния, которого не мог бы осуществить тот, кто совершает этот проступок, я говорю вам. Какой проступок? Произнесение намеренной лжи». Таково значение того, что сказал Благословенный. И в отношении этого было сказано:

«Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
Тот не заботится о следующем мире.
Нет такого зла, которого он не мог бы совершить».
Это также было сутью того, что сказал Благословенный, и так я слышала.

_Перевод с английского: SV_

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще-то, все наоборот: договоренность о значении терминов - залог продуктивного общения. Отсюда и требование точного словоупотребления.


Вообще-то термины вводятся в системе  :Smilie:  А требование "точного словоупотребления" - это к профессору лингвисту. Пусть точно словоупотребляет в экстазе.
Насловоупотребляетесь - возвращайтесь. Будем невыразимое словами обсасывать.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И это -- ложь. Недоказуемая. Вас в детстве или хотя бы в школе не учили, что врать -- это неблагое деяние?
> Так вот Будда учил:
> 
> *Мусавада сутта: Ложь*
> Ити 1.25
> Так было сказано Благословенным, сказано Арахантом, и так я слышала:
> «Нет такого злодеяния, которого не мог бы осуществить тот, кто совершает этот проступок, я говорю вам. Какой проступок? Произнесение намеренной лжи». Таково значение того, что сказал Благословенный. И в отношении этого было сказано:
> 
> «Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
> ...


А Вас в школе не учили, что клевета - это сознательная ложь? Вы знаете, что лжете, но делаете это в собственных неблагих целях.
Еще словом Будды прикрываетесь. Бесстыдник!

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Такого не бывает. Известен будет цвет или действующая на другое тело сила.


Ну хорошо, цвет будет известен.
А что оно делает - неизвестно.
Поэтому прежде всего оно есть (быть)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну хорошо, цвет будет известен.
> А что оно делает - неизвестно.
> Поэтому прежде всего оно есть (быть)


Цвет известно что делает. Он отличает видимые формы между собой. Взаимодействует с глазом в процессе восприятия.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Вас в школе не учили, что клевета - это сознательная ложь? Вы знаете, что лжете, но делаете это в собственных неблагих целях.
> Еще словом Будды прикрываетесь. Бесстыдник!


В чём заключается моя клевета? Цитату, пожалуйста. Иначе и эта проекция -- ложь.
Вашу обильную клевету показать?

----------


## Монферран

> И это -- ложь. Недоказуемая. Вас в детстве или хотя бы в школе не учили, что врать -- это неблагое деяние?


Нет, не учили, меня лично. Просто повода не давал. А теперь вот смотрю, Вы очень хороший в этом плане учитель. А Вы ещё говорите: "Недоказуемая".  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> В чём заключается моя клевета? Цитату, пожалуйста. Иначе и это -- ложь.


Обвинение во лжи без доказательств умысла - и есть клевета. Вы заядлый клеветник, Юй Кан. Среди Ваших сообщений найти благую речь - задачка для маньяка.
Одни претензии на святость. Фантазер Вы наш. Конфуция цитируете и тут же демонстрируете обратное  :Smilie:  Отличный пример для всех, надо стикер выдать. Делай как Юй Кан мечтает делать, но не может.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, не учили, меня лично. Просто повода не давал. А теперь вот смотрю, Вы очень хороший в этом плане учитель. А Вы ещё говорите: "Недоказуемая".


Да, любая Ваша ложь -- не-до-ка-зу-е-ма. Самое время усвоить...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Обвинение во лжи без доказательств умысла - и есть клевета. Вы заядлый клеветник, Юй Кан. Среди Ваших сообщений найти благую речь - задачка для маньяка.


Найдите и покажите мою ложь? Иначе и этот Ваш пост -- ложь ака клевета, намеренная, как не раз ранее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, любая Ваша ложь -- не-до-ка-зу-е-ма. Самое время усвоить...


Так это Вам нужно доказывать. Вы же во лжи обвиняете  :Smilie:  Подтасовывая и передергивая, как всегда. Наш Дартаньян, в белом  :Smilie:  
Позоритесь на пустом месте. Вас даже макнуть нельзя в Ваши измышления, Вы из них не выныривали пока.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Найдите и покажите мою ложь? Иначе и этот Ваш пост -- ложь ака клевета, намеренная, как не раз ранее.


Да прямо сейчас Вы продолжаете и упорствуете клеветать. Никто Вам ничего доказывать не будет. Вы должны это делать, доказывая, что Вам кто-то солгал, указав на правду и на умысел, по которой правда была искажена в угоду некой выгоде.

Не может же быть, чтобы Вы не понимали природу лжи. Понимаете, но сознательно передергиваете. И делаете это не прекращая пока. И тут же - в несознанку: я не я, оклеветали юродивого.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Да, любая Ваша ложь -- не-до-ка-зу-е-ма. Самое время усвоить...


Погодите, Вы, конечно, хороший учитель, но это искусство лжи ещё только предстоит освоить.  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Погодите, Вы, конечно, хороший учитель, но это искусство лжи ещё только предстоит освоить.


Он запомнит, что Вы назвали его хорошем учителем, и потом будет Вас попрекать. Этот изворотливый и лживый человек большой мастак на подобные проделки. Так что будьте осторожны с неудачным сарказмом. 

Не пересчитать, сколько человек пытались как-то объяснить Юй Кану его неадекватность, пытаясь с ним наладить отношения, но пока ни у кого не удалось. Дартаньян уверен, что он весь в белом. Чего смотреть, он же знает, что полвека назад белое одевал.

Стоит его немножко одоброить, он как павлин распускает хвост и потом вспоминает это десятилетиями, требуя последовательно его лишь хвалить. Он же такой невероятный коан придумал и раскрыл.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так это Вам нужно доказывать. Вы же во лжи обвиняете  Подтасовывая и передергивая, как всегда. Наш Дартаньян, в белом  
> Позоритесь на пустом месте. Вас даже макнуть нельзя в Ваши измышления, Вы из них не выныривали пока.


*КЛЕВЕТА́*, клеветы, мн. устар., жен. Ложь, ложное сообщение с целью опорочить кого-нибудь распространять клевету. Возводить клевету на кого-нибудь.Покажите мою ложь -- цитатой из моих сообщений?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну хорошо, цвет будет известен.
> А что оно делает - неизвестно.
> Поэтому прежде всего оно есть (быть)


Прежде всего оно обнаружено (или начисто выдумано), а потом мы можем подыскать соответствие в онтологии.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Погодите, Вы, конечно, хороший учитель, но это искусство лжи ещё только предстоит освоить.


В очередной раз: покажите, где я лгу, да ещё обучаю лжи?
Вашу безыскусную ложь уже было показано.

----------


## Монферран

> Он запомнит, что Вы назвали его хорошем учителем, и потом будет Вас попрекать. Этот изворотливый и лживый человек большой мастак на подобные проделки. Так что будьте осторожны с неудачным сарказмом


Я знаю, что запомнит. Но это правда. И сфера, в которой уважаемой Юй Кан проявил себя экспертом, обозначена им самим предельно чётко, даже на слоги слово разделил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> *КЛЕВЕТА́*, клеветы, мн. устар., жен. Ложь, ложное сообщение с целью опорочить кого-нибудь распространять клевету. Возводить клевету на кого-нибудь.Покажите мою ложь, обосновав её цитатой из моих сообщений?


В каждом сообщении. Попрекаете несогласных и утверждаете о лжи, клевете, демагогии, чуши, бреде, с целью опорочить своих оппонентов. 

Читайте и внемлете. Хотя, Вы неосознаны и омрачены негодованием. Куда Вам внемлить-то. 
Надо ставить реальные задачи перед Вами. Угомонитесь, несчастный. Кому Вы нужны? Годами на Вас внимания никто не обращает, пока Вы не прицепитесь как репей.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я знаю, что запомнит. Но это правда. И сфера, в которой уважаемой Юй Кан проявил себя экспертом, обозначена им самим предельно чётко, даже на слоги слово разделил.


Делить слова на слоги - это он да, эксперт. Эксперт насмешничать, придираться к словам, упрекать, попрекать и мудрствовать в вопросах, в которых застрял несколько десятков лет назад и боится даже самому себе признаться, что на прогресс даже не надеется.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот бы кто-то историю из комментария к шестой строке Дхаммапады перевёл.
имхо: было-бы замечательно.

----------

Альбина (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В каждом сообщении. Читайте и внемлете. Хотя, Вы неосознаны и омрачены негодованием. Куда Вам внемлить-то.


Понятно: конкретно показать -- нечего. Потому опять пошла проективная демагония.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно: конкретно показать -- нечего. Потому опять пошла проективная демагония.


У Вас - да  :Smilie:  Опять бездоказательно цепляете "проективную демагогию", с целью опорочить оппонента, то есть сознательно клевещете. 

Вроде бы и простительно - Вы в омрачении чувствами, но пощады не заслуживаете. Все заслуги давно разбазарили.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У Вас - да  Опять бездоказательно цепляете "проективную демагогию", с целью опорочить оппонента, то есть сознательно клевещете. 
> 
> Вроде бы и простительно - Вы в омрачении чувствами, но пощады не заслуживаете. Все заслуги давно разбазарили.


И опять зеркалка/проекция класса "сам дурак"... А где реальные доказательства моей лжи?

----------


## Монферран

> Делить слова на слоги - это он да, эксперт. Эксперт насмешничать, придираться к словам, упрекать, попрекать и мудрствовать в вопросах, в которых застрял несколько десятков лет назад и боится даже самому себе признаться, что на прогресс даже не надеется.


Не со всем соглашусь. Насмешничать - не эксперт, по объективным причинам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И опять зеркалка/проекция класса "сам дурак"... А где реальные доказательства моей лжи?


А Вы начните с себя и приводите "реальные доказательства". Вас без зеркала на секунду оставлять нельзя. Вы тут же в позу и выдаете свои пятна омрачений за сияние чистого разума. 

Не в состоянии успокоиться, правда? Так и будет нести и мотать по буеракам? 
Ни жизнь Вас не учит, ни Будда.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не со всем соглашусь. Насмешничать - не эксперт, по объективным причинам.


Зря заигрываете. Аукнется еще. Но - дело Ваше. Каждый должен сам наступить на грабли.

Чему может научить человек, непрерывно омраченный высокомерием, все поведение которого обусловлено тщеславием и самомнением?

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Увы, десятилетия неприятного знакомства показывают, что Юй Кан не способен на доброжелательность и дружелюбие, и съедаем ядами, даже не пытаясь этого осознавать. Поэтому, лучшая стратегия, которая помогает не разжигать огонь его тщеславия только одна. Игнорировать его сладкое ехидство, и давать несокрушимый отпор при переходе на личности. Рассчитывать на его осознанность - крайняя степень наивности. Он матерый обличитель. Убежденный. Уверенный, что видит что-то, что не видят другие и должен это всем показывать. Совсем не отдающий себе отчета в своей неблагой мотивации. Не осознает своей клеветнической натуры и своей настроенности портить отношения занудством и ехидством.

----------

Монферран (16.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Увы, десятилетия неприятного знакомства показывают, что


Блестящее доказательство существования "внешнего" Won Soeng-а ))))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Блестящее доказательство существования "внешнего" Won Soeng-а ))))


Да что там. Не обманывайтесь блеском, разрушайте смело.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> А к какой вещи эту фунцию "не бывает" приложить?
> Я не понимаю.
> Если Вы рассматриваете какую-то вещь она уже есть( быть), хоть рога зайца.
> А то чего нет и рассматривать невозможно на предмет не быть.


Хмм..
Ну *не бывает* рогов у зайца.*Бывает* в чьих-то фантазиях.

Люди ,конечно, часто(особенно в переходном возрасте)наделяют свои фантазии реальностью и некоторые части тела реагируют совершенно одинаково на фантазии и на реальность  :Smilie: 




> А то чего нет и рассматривать невозможно на предмет не быть.


Функция "не бывает" так и работает.

А вообще , если у нас серединный путь то : "быть" ≠  "реализм" ,"не быть" ≠  "нигилизм" .
Таким образом любая вещь может быть или не быть в зависимости от воспринимающего.

----------

Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Блестящее доказательство существования "внешнего" Won Soeng-а ))))


Трава зелёная, небо синее, лошади ржут...  :Smilie: 

Какие ещё надо доказательства?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да что там. Не обманывайтесь блеском, разрушайте смело.


не, пущай уж стоит теперича, коли возник ))))

----------

Won Soeng (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Трава зелёная, небо синее, лошади ржут... 
> 
> Какие ещё надо доказательства?


дзынь!

----------


## Кузьмич

> На этот вопрос неплохо ответил кхенпо (я сейчас с тобой пытаюсь перейти от гелугпинских объяснений к ньингмапинским)))). "Что такое деньги? С одной стороны - это бумажки, которые мы сами же и производим на печатных станках и т.п. А с другой стороны они не созданы нами, т.к. являются плодом кармы".


Кхенпо этот совсем папуас?
Тысячелетия логики и диспутов всяких - впустую? (Ну а чо - пустота  это все!)
Плоды кармы - созданы нами.
 Я понимаю, конечно - сидишь, вещаешь перед стадом белых абизян, надо держать марку, понт, все дела...
Вот из-за такой клоунады над тибетским буддизмом и стебутся... К сожалению...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кхенпо этот совсем папуас?
> Тысячелетия логики и диспутов всяких - впустую? (Ну а чо - пустота  это все!)
> Плоды кармы - созданы нами.
>  Я понимаю, конечно - сидишь, вещаешь перед стадом белых абизян, надо держать марку, понт, все дела...
> Вот из-за такой клоунады над тибетским буддизмом и стебутся... К сожалению...


Кхенпо все правильно сказал. Говоря "не созданы нами" под "мы" он подразумевает эмпирическую личность (пудгалу) текущего воплощения, вкушающую плоды кармы, созданные "не ею", а условно-иной, предшествующей "эмпирической личностью".
А так-то, ясное дело, все видимости есть квазиреальные проявления кармических следов согласно его воззрению.

----------

Joy (26.11.2019), Кузьмич (17.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

и созданы нами
и не созданы нами
эмахо!

----------

Кузьмич (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Вы начните с себя и приводите "реальные доказательства". Вас без зеркала на секунду оставлять нельзя. Вы тут же в позу и выдаете свои пятна омрачений за сияние чистого разума.


Собственно, тем и занимаюсь, имея дело с вонсонизмами (ложью, блефом, искажением Дхармы и т.п.): реально, т.е. приводя реальные факты, показываю их несостоятельность. Отчего мну вонсонисты и просто демагоги и не любят, просто свирепея и начиная демагогически поучать по факту дезавуирования: разоблачаю же...

Вот и что касается проективной демагонии. Просто анализ фактов.

1. *Проективность* постов отлично знакомого нам Вон Сона, основывающаяся на бездоказательном приписывании оппоненту/разоблачителю любых его собственных несовершенств и пороков оптом и в розницу (не раз показывал эту проективность по частностям). При этом бездоказательность всех таких самозащитных проекций ничуть не утаивается. К примеру -- фразой: "Это Ваша личная заморочка на доказательствах и фактах/цитатах", после чего следует демагогический гон (сиречь демагония). Да и постоянное упоминание собственной зеркальности ("Это не дичь и дикость, это Ваше отражение в зеркале", "У Вас перед носом зеркало", "Нечего на зеркало пенять", "Вас без зеркала на секунду оставлять нельзя".., за чем оттаптывается неизбежная демагония) -- о том же: "Мы просто отражаем, ничего не доказывая: без-до-ка-за-тель-но". Не зря, к слову, тот же Вон Сон признался мимоходом недавно, что не любит слово "анализ": ведь именно посредством правильно применяемого анализа происходит разоблачение лжи, блефа, демагогии, искажений Дхармы и т.п.

2. *Демагония* тех же постов того же Вон Сона состоит в заморочивании слушателя/читателя и размывании обсуждаемой темы или анализируемого предмета обсуждения. Простейший пример: обсуждается и доказывается отсутствие провозглашённой Вон Соном однозначной взаимосвязи между обнаружением объекта и его функцией. Задаётся вопрос: "Не слишком сложная мысль?". Ответ Вон Сона: "Не сложная. Просто - ошибочная  :Smilie:  Или Вы не считаете себя способным заблуждаться?" После чего следует вербальный демагогский вольт с подменой темы и расчётом на перспективное многословное бла-бла-бла о чём угодно -- лишь бы не обсуждать приведённое доказательство ложности утверждения: "Начнем от печки. _Вы признаете реализм необусловленных чувственным восприятием вещей?_" И тут мну вспоминается внезапный, как правило, вопрос известных сектантов: "Верите ли вы в победу истины и справедливости?"/"Верите ли в то, что бог вам помогает?" или т.п. Кто повёлся -- попался на манипулятивную разводку.

Вот так, кратко -- по фактам...

----------


## Фил

Вот кстати, только что увидел эту штуку (возможно для многих это баян)
Сначала я в нагромождении пятен не видел ничего вообще.
Потом мне сказали что это.
И теперь я от этого образа не могу избавится  :Smilie: 
(и похоже не смогу, конкретно для данной картинки уже больше никогда)

Очень хорошая иллюстрация как работает имя для основы.
Очень удивлен  :Kiss:

----------

Won Soeng (17.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2016), Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, как Вас прет-то от досады.

Доказывать Вы не умеете. И мотивации собственной не осознаете. Зря Вы буддизмом увлекаетесь - не по способностям он Вам.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кхенпо все правильно сказал. Говоря "не созданы нами" под "мы" он подразумевает эмпирическую личность (пудгалу) текущего воплощения, вкушающую плоды кармы, созданные "не ею", а условно-иной, предшествующей "эмпирической личностью".
> А так-то, ясное дело, все видимости есть квазиреальные проявления кармических следов согласно его воззрению.


Понятно, что все понятно. Но за будизьм тебецкий - абидно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот кстати, только что увидел эту штуку (возможно для многих это баян)
> Сначала я в нагромождении пятен не видел ничего вообще.
> Потом мне сказали что это.
> И теперь я от этого образа не могу избавится 
> (и похоже не смогу, конкретно для данной картинки уже больше никогда)
> 
> Очень хорошая иллюстрация как работает имя для основы.
> Очень удивлен


Отличная иллюстрация. И что же это? Или хотите выждать недельку-другую?

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> И что же это?


Корова.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Вот так, кратко -- по фактам...


ВОТЭТОСРАЧ!!! УРАУРАУРА!!!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот кстати, только что увидел эту штуку (возможно для многих это баян)
> Сначала я в нагромождении пятен не видел ничего вообще.
> Потом мне сказали что это.
> И теперь я от этого образа не могу избавится 
> (и похоже не смогу, конкретно для данной картинки уже больше никогда)
> 
> Очень хорошая иллюстрация как работает имя для основы.
> Очень удивлен


И что же это?  :Smilie:  Корова? Хде??

----------


## Won Soeng

Фил, только имя тут - не самое главное. Имя лишь актуализирует образ. 
Достаточно было бы показать более отчетливый образ, не называя имени.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, только имя тут - не самое главное. Имя лишь актуализирует образ. 
> Достаточно было бы показать более отчетливый образ, не называя имени.


Я это и имел в виду, это тоже имя, только более высокого уровня.

Да, там морда коровы справа. Темное пятно внизу - это ее нос.
Как только увидите - все, пропал! (или попал).
Мир не будет прежним.
Увяз в пратитья самупаде.

----------

Won Soeng (17.05.2016), Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, как Вас прет-то от досады.
> 
> Доказывать Вы не умеете. И мотивации собственной не осознаете. Зря Вы буддизмом увлекаетесь - не по способностям он Вам.


Почему прёт, где увидано досаду?
Опровергните доказательства, обнажив видимую только Вам мотивацию?
Извольте объясниться! : )
Или продолжить, ибо о Ваших бесчестных, как и было показано, приёмах сказано далеко не всё?
Хотя всё одно продолжу, чуть позже, по факту...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я это и имел в виду, это тоже имя, только более высокого уровня.
> 
> Да, там морда коровы справа. Темное пятно внизу - это ее нос.
> Как только увидите - все, пропал! (или попал).
> Мир не будет прежним.
> Увяз в пратитья самупаде.


Там ёжик, а никакой коровы!

----------


## Фил

> Там ёжик, а никакой коровы!


А у Вас - ёжик.
Это неважно.
Главное, что теперь он там всегда будет.

----------


## Aion

> Главное, что теперь он там всегда будет.


Где там?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Где там?


На картинке!
Обратно корову убрать уже не получится.

----------


## Aion

> На картинке!
> Обратно корову убрать уже не получится.


Во-первых, непонятно, почему всегда, а во-вторых, если забыли, субъектом вашего высказывания в сообщении 2698 был ёжик, а не корова.   :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Во-первых, непонятно, почему всегда, а во-вторых, если забыли, субъектом вашего высказывания в сообщении 2698 был ёжик, а не корова.


Ежика видел только Денис Евгеньев.
У него будет ежик.
У остальных - корова.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему прёт, где увидано досаду?
> Опровергните доказательства, обнажив видимую только Вам мотивацию?
> Извольте объясниться! : )
> Или продолжить, ибо о Ваших бесчестных, как и было показано, приёмах сказано далеко не всё?
> Хотя всё одно продолжу, чуть позже, по факту...


Вы сами придумываете честное и бесчестное. Бросьте это, не занимайтесь ерундой. Пока Вы не осознаете, зачем Вы этим занимаетесь. Остановитесь и посмотрите на возникающие позывы. 

В одном моменте Вы или омрачены, или просветлены.

А то, что Вы пытаетесь тут рефлексировать ситуации и состояния другого человека показывает лишь Ваши идеализации и драматизации. Совершенно неуместные и неискренние, в которых просто сквозит Ваша неблагая мотивация, желание уязвить, опорочить. Вы думаете, что так Вы открываете глаза тем, кто подслеповатее Вас, это простое высокомерие. С чего Вы взяли, что кто-то не видит несовершенств Won Soenga? 

То чем Вы занимаетесь - просто показывает Вас, как на ладони. Зачем Вам демонстрировать подобное всем? Полагаете, что так и нужно себя вести? Ваши мерки так себе. Вы и сам им не соответствуете ничуть, но Ваша жажда им соответствовать зачем-то проливается на окружающих.

И в тот самый момент, когда Вы должны спросить себя, не дурак ли Вы, Вы, напротив, начинаете доказывать другим, что они дураки, а Вы - Дартаньян. 

Остановитесь и увидите. Не гоняйтесь за привидениями.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ежика видел только Денис Евгеньев.
> У него будет ежик.
> У остальных - корова.


Так с чего вы решили, что ёжик на картинке будет всегда?

----------


## Won Soeng

> На картинке!
> Обратно корову убрать уже не получится.


На картинке были и будут пятна  :Smilie:  Корова возникает в восприятии  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я это и имел в виду, это тоже имя, только более высокого уровня.
> 
> Да, там морда коровы справа. Темное пятно внизу - это ее нос.
> Как только увидите - все, пропал! (или попал).
> Мир не будет прежним.
> Увяз в пратитья самупаде.


Вы хорошо понимаете это имя более высокого/глубокого уровня. 
Сергей Хос проскакивает это и считает номинализмом.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я это и имел в виду, это тоже имя, только более высокого уровня.
> 
> Да, там морда коровы справа. Темное пятно внизу - это ее нос.
> Как только увидите - все, пропал! (или попал).
> Мир не будет прежним.
> Увяз в пратитья самупаде.


Увязли - выкарабкивайтесь  :Smilie: 

Там телёнок, возможно бычок  :Smilie: 

(и вот уже после этого, ну никак в голове бультерьера, взрослой коровы не разглядеть  :Smilie:  )

----------

Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Ежика видел только Денис Евгеньев.
> У него будет ежик.
> У остальных - корова.


За всех-то не решайте

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы сами придумываете честное и бесчестное. Бросьте это, не занимайтесь ерундой. Пока Вы не осознаете, зачем Вы этим занимаетесь. Остановитесь и посмотрите на возникающие позывы. 
> 
> В одном моменте Вы или омрачены, или просветлены.
> 
> А то, что Вы пытаетесь тут рефлексировать ситуации и состояния другого человека показывает лишь Ваши идеализации и драматизации. Совершенно неуместные и неискренние, в которых просто сквозит Ваша неблагая мотивация, желание уязвить, опорочить. Вы думаете, что так Вы открываете глаза тем, кто подслеповатее Вас, это простое высокомерие. С чего Вы взяли, что кто-то не видит несовершенств Won Soenga? 
> 
> То чем Вы занимаетесь - просто показывает Вас, как на ладони. Зачем Вам демонстрировать подобное всем? Полагаете, что так и нужно себя вести? Ваши мерки так себе. Вы и сам им не соответствуете ничуть, но Ваша жажда им соответствовать зачем-то проливается на окружающих.
> 
> И в тот самый момент, когда Вы должны спросить себя, не дурак ли Вы, Вы, напротив, начинаете доказывать другим, что они дураки, а Вы - Дартаньян. 
> ...


Вот опять: назидательное проецирование с ворохом риторических вопросов и демагонских умопостроений на пустом, как Вы любите проективно изрекать, месте.

*А где факты/цитаты, подтверждающие былое "прёт" и свидетельствующие о моей досаде?
Где факты/цитаты, подтверждающие проективные обвинения мну во лжи, блефе, высокомерии и проч.?
Опять и опять нету.*

Что касается отличий честного от бесчестного -- они определены (у мну) соответствующим воспитанием и опытом, не позволяющим мну лгать, блефовать и т.п. (в чём и заключается соблюдение одного из базовых буддийских обетов), а у Вас -- отсутствием таковых факторов либо вытеснением их крепчающими симптомами мании величия (буквально торчащими чуть не в каждом Вашем посте), мании, основанной на комплексе неполноценности. Отсюда и Ваша иллюзия, будто Вы, якобы овладевший несколькими дхьянами в ходе чтения книжных текстов, выше, ширше и глыбше любых норм и правил...

----------


## Юй Кан

> На картинке были и будут пятна  Корова возникает в восприятии


И что особенно важно -- эта пятнистая корова (и не только она!) распознаётся/обнаруживается независимо от представлений о её функциях или признания/непризнания реализма вещей, необусловленных чувственным восприятием. : ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> И что особенно важно -- эта пятнистая корова (и не только она!) распознаётся/обнаруживается независимо от представлений о её функциях или признания/непризнания реализма вещей, необусловленных чувственным восприятием. : ))


Вы услышали звон, но не поняли - где он. Не тиражируйте неведение.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот опять: назидательное проецирование с ворохом риторических вопросов и демагонских умопостроений на пустом, как Вы любите проективно изрекать, месте.
> 
> *А где факты/цитаты, подтверждающие былое "прёт" и свидетельствующие о моей досаде?
> Где факты/цитаты, подтверждающие проективные обвинения мну во лжи, блефе, высокомерии и проч.?
> Опять и опять нету.*
> 
> Что касается отличий честного от бесчестного -- они определены (у мну) соответствующим воспитанием и опытом, не позволяющим мну лгать, блефовать и т.п. (в чём и заключается соблюдение одного из базовых буддийских обетов), а у Вас -- отсутствием таковых факторов либо вытеснением их крепчающими симптомами мании величия (буквально торчащими чуть не в каждом Вашем посте), мании, основанной на комплексе неполноценности. Отсюда и Ваша иллюзия, будто Вы, якобы овладевший несколькими дхьянами в ходе чтения книжных текстов, выше, ширше и глыбше любых норм и правил...


Живите настоящим. Сами лицемерите, так от других не требуйте того же  :Smilie: 
Ваша мания величия тоже выплескивается на других из Вашего же ума.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

Кто-нибудь из модераторов  когда-нибудь остановит это позорище ?

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кто-нибудь из модераторов  когда-нибудь остановит это позорище ?


Само выдохнется.

----------


## Фил

> За всех-то не решайте





> На картинке были и будут пятна  Корова возникает в восприятии





> Так с чего вы решили, что ёжик на картинке будет всегда?


А у вас получается обратно увидеть пятна и не видеть корову?
У меня нет.

----------


## Шавырин

> Само выдохнется.


" Эта музыка будет вечной " (с)

----------


## Шенпен

> Само выдохнется.


Я тоже так *вчера* думал. :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Пусть пишут, неплохо же получается. Они созданы друг для друга.

----------

Won Soeng (17.05.2016), Шавырин (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как только увидите - все, пропал! (или попал).
> Мир не будет прежним.
> Увяз в пратитья самупаде.


На самом деле, восприятие гораздо мобильнее, чем вам кажется. Это иллюстрирует известная картинка с "вращающейся девушкой".



Можно заставить ее крутиться по часовой и против - это относительно легко.
А можно при желании увидеть, как она, стоя спиной к наблюдателю, покачивает левой ногой туда-сюда.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Aion

> А у вас получается обратно увидеть пятна и не видеть корову?
> У меня нет.


А зачем?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто-нибудь из модераторов  когда-нибудь остановит это позорище ?


Пока Вы все не увидите, что должны всемерно презирать Won Soenga, как же Юй Кану остановиться?  :Smilie: 
А модератору можно сообщить о нарушении правил в любом сообщении.
    ||
    ||  Вот там примерно треугольничек с восклицательным знаком. 
    ||
    V

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А модератору можно сообщить о нарушении правил в любом сообщении.


тогда и вам достанется ))))

----------


## Фил

> А зачем?


Интересно.

----------


## Фил

> На самом деле, восприятие гораздо мобильнее, чем вам кажется. Это иллюстрирует известная картинка с "вращающейся девушкой".
> 
> Вложение 19944
> 
> Можно заставить ее крутиться по часовой и против - это относительно легко.
> А можно при желании увидеть, как она, стоя спиной к наблюдателю, покачивает левой ногой туда-сюда.


С этой мадам я ничего не могу сделать.
Только по часовой крутится.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2016), Монферран (17.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А у вас получается обратно увидеть пятна и не видеть корову?
> У меня нет.


 :Smilie:  Есть картинки, где создан микс. Что характерно, когда видите одно, не видите другое. Но можно переключиться. 

Но есть момент, когда корова еще не видна, а видны только пятна. Он - короткий. Но если картинку высветлить, либо повернуть неожиданным образом, тот этот миг продлится дольше.

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> " Эта музыка будет вечной " (с)





> Я тоже так *вчера* думал.


Максмум неделю (наверное  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С этой мадам я ничего не могу сделать.
> Только по часовой крутится.


Я так и думал))))
А а вы особенности своей психики считаете общим для всех свойством.

Попробуйте некоторое время понаблюдать за картинкой не глядя на нее прямо. Возможно, она сама именит направление. Если затем направить взгляд прямо на нее, она дальше постоянно будет крутиться в эту другую сторону.
Но я и многие другие люди могут произвольно менять направление ее вращения глядя прямо на изображение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2016), Монферран (17.05.2016), Фил (17.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Раньше видел крутящуюся девушку, и поначалу заподозрил, что картинка запрограммирована на смену поворота. Против воли изменение происходило.  :Smilie: 




> С этой мадам я ничего не могу сделать.
> Только по часовой крутится.


Вот эта пока тоже по часовой только. 
А прежняя была податливее.




> Попробуйте некоторое время понаблюдать за картинкой не глядя на нее прямо. Возможно, она сама именит направление. Если затем направить взгляд прямо на нее, она дальше постоянно будет крутиться в эту другую сторону.


Да, вот так работает. Сначала закатить глаза, периферический образ смутного вращения развернуть, потом аккуратно, не резко, взгляд фокусировать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> тогда и вам достанется ))))


Ну так и поделом  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Сергей Хос (17.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну так и поделом


Тогда уж лучше сразу, как унтер-офицерская вдова...

----------


## Монферран

> Тогда уж лучше сразу, как унтер-офицерская вдова...


Если продолжать тему визуальных эффектов, эта фраза-строчка исходит как будто из лошадиной головы унтер-офицерского коня в пальто.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если продолжать тему визуальных эффектов, эта фраза-строчка исходит как будто из лошадиной головы унтер-офицерского коня в пальто.


хамите, парниша ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда уж лучше сразу, как унтер-офицерская вдова...


Выбор гораздо шире  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (17.05.2016), Сергей Хос (17.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> хамите, парниша ))))


Не принимайте близко к сердцу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы услышали звон, но не поняли - где он. Не тиражируйте неведение.


Звон, издаваемый и тиражируемый Вон Соном, невозможно спутать с другим. : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Живите настоящим. Сами лицемерите, так от других не требуйте того же 
> Ваша мания величия тоже выплескивается на других из Вашего же ума.


Где пример моего самолицемерия, где пример моей мании величия?

----------


## Юй Кан

Мемуар о детском восприятии.
Сидели как-то с нескольколетней дочкой и изучали просторную книжку-альбом с цветистыми изображения зверей разных континентов. На каждой странице -- представители одного вида...
Листаем -- спрашиваю: "А это -- кто?"
Отвечает правильно, поскольку звери уже знакомые, пока не дошли до тюленей, каких ей видеть никогда не доводилось.
Опять: "Это -- кто?".
Небольшая пауза, во время которой дочка смотрит на меня очень внимательно, а потом выдаёт: "Барбосы!". Пришлось скорректировать барбосов на тюленей. : )
О каких функциях (по теории Вон Сона) впервые встреченных зверух, враз поименованных ею барбосами, она при этом думала -- ума не приложу... %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пока Вы все не увидите, что должны всемерно презирать Won Soenga, как же Юй Кану остановиться?


Почему сразу -- презирать? Просто учитывать, что сей муж склонен к самонезабвенному дезинформированию читателей, как минимум, будд. форума (не только этого). Презирать же он мну норовит, хлопоча о том, дабы мну замолчать по принципу "Не любо -- не слушай, а врать -- не мешай!". : )

----------


## Монферран

> Где пример моего самолицемерия, где пример моей мании величия?


До того, как Вы предприняли атаку, форум жил вполне мирной жизнью, никто никого не задевал. 
Вот Ваш первый выпад, если я ничего не пропустил:




> Самочинные коаны как бы от Вон Сона?





> В общем, да: коаны -- замечательная вещь для блефа или мистификаций -- чем нелепее вопрос, тем больше смахивает на дзэн. : )


Это произошло: 15.05.2016, 15:05.

Сейчас 17.05.2016 22:55.

Идёт уже третий день войны, начатой Вами. Похоже, никто не видит в ней высокой цели, кроме Вас одного, - "разоблачение бреда", как изволите выражаться, и прочее кащенко.
Люди тут скромные и вежливые, как бы делают ненавязчивые намёки с самого начала, что пора бы прекратить.
Конечно, намёки вроде пачки поп-корна можно как-то начать истолковывать (усугубляя), но ведь тут как в автореферентных делах, как ни поверни - это всё закончится, и закончится это по-буддийски небуддийской пустотой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я это и имел в виду, это тоже имя, только более высокого уровня.
> 
> Да, там морда коровы справа. Темное пятно внизу - это ее нос.
> Как только увидите - все, пропал! (или попал).
> Мир не будет прежним.
> Увяз в пратитья самупаде.


По-всему корова, вот только почему-то не доится )))

----------


## Монферран

> По-всему корова, вот только почему-то не доится )))


У той, что доится, есть признак - доится, а у этой признак - не доится.
Подумалось: почему иногда так хочется увидеть какие-то рациональные объяснения 12ПС - а просто впечатления о взаимозависимости в целом такие же, как от картины в первом приближении, а не как когда признаки коровы очевидны.

----------


## Юй Кан

> До того, как Вы предприняли атаку, форум жил вполне мирной жизнью, никто никого не задевал. 
> Идёт уже третий день войны, начатой Вами.


У мну вполне приличная память, потому помню, что уже не первый год разоблачаю блеф и ложь Вон Сона, благодаря чему отвадил от "поклонения" ему нескольких человек, а ещё несколько его "учеников" и один "покровитель" канули в бан. Так что Вы заняли вакантное до Вашего появления место. Потому мне, скажем так, интересно, чем это закончится для Вас, совпадающего с Вон Соном по ряду... "параметров".




> Похоже, никто не видит в ней высокой цели, кроме Вас одного, - "разоблачение бреда", как изволите выражаться, и прочее кащенко.
> Люди тут скромные и вежливые, как бы делают ненавязчивые намёки с самого начала, что пора бы прекратить.


Да, я не самый вежливый, когда имею дело со лжецом и блефотворцом, выдающим себя за буддиста и распространяющим собственное псевдобуддистское учение.
Разоблачать искажения Дхармы и бесчестное поведение в будд. форуме -- занятие благое.




> Конечно, намёки вроде пачки поп-корна можно как-то начать истолковывать (усугубляя), но ведь тут как в автореферентных делах, как ни поверни - это всё закончится, и закончится это по-буддийски небуддийской пустотой.


Тогда чего хлопочете, воспитывая мну (что Вам, склонному к беспардонному хамству, строго говоря -- не по чину, знаниям и опыту/возрасту)? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

прикрою-ка я, пожалуй, эту бездарную перепалку

----------

Альбина (18.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2016), Шенпен (18.05.2016)

----------

